# New ECNL Clubs



## Desert Hound

Well ECNL has made announcement regarding 2 new girls ECNL clubs.  Both east coast teams. 

I wonder how many total they will add? And will the SW division get any?

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/02/26/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-loudoun-soccer-as-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/02/28/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-wilmington-hammerheads-as-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/


----------



## Dos Equis

Another new addition . . . a sub .500 DA club making a change.  Of course, results in the DA are skewed by USYNT Training commitments and girls playing up age groups, or so I've read.   It would make some sense for the DA to have allowed for some attrition, perhaps one of the reasons they cast such a wide initial net.

http://www.vdasoccer.org/Default.aspx?tabid=1231129

Still no southwest ECNL news, nor any confirmation of the rumored single national league per club ultimatum.  Based on past experience, I would hope they understand the danger in issuing "take it or leave it" orders.


----------



## Surfref

Is ECNL still relevant with 90% of the top players playing DA.  An ECNL coach told me that since DA came along that ECNL is basically at the level that EGSL was before DA.  ECNL has a place for those other 10% and the good players that may not have got noticed in the past.


----------



## Dos Equis

Surfref said:


> Is ECNL still relevant with 90% of the top players playing DA.  An ECNL coach told me that since DA came along that ECNL is basically at the level that EGSL was before DA.  ECNL has a place for those other 10% and the good players that may not have got noticed in the past.


I am not sure about your statistic, I would contend that is more of an opinion, but your question gets to the heart of what everyone (particularly those with players in the 2003 or below age groups) is trying to assess --  where things will settle.    

For the 2002 and above class in Socal, ECNL is still relevant for many reasons.


----------



## Desert Hound

I think if DA continues with dual band, no HS soccer and limited substitutions ECNL will continue to be a very good option for many players/parents.


----------



## Surfref

Dos Equis said:


> I am not sure about your statistic, I would contend that is more of an opinion, but your question gets to the heart of what everyone (particularly those with players in the 2003 or below age groups) is trying to assess --  where things will settle.
> 
> For the 2002 and above class in Socal, ECNL is still relevant for many reasons.


Since I no longer have a kid playing club, I do not closely follow the many leagues but do talk to coaches who tell me their opinions.  I got the 90% from a very good ECNL coach that will be moving to a DA team next year.  I just know that the last few ECNL games that I have refereed the level of play was much lower than in the past.  Even the 16-18 year olds seemed to have a lower level of play.


----------



## GoWest

Surfref said:


> Since I no longer have a kid playing club, I do not closely follow the many leagues but do talk to coaches who tell me their opinions.  I got the 90% from a very good ECNL coach that will be moving to a DA team next year.  I just know that the last few ECNL games that I have refereed the level of play was much lower than in the past.  Even the 16-18 year olds seemed to have a lower level of play.


Though the DA is national as far as scale, the greatest impact it had on ECNL was here in SoCal. It created a vacuum of sorts for top national clubs like Surf, Blues, Slammers and even West Coast. Other than Blues who bucked the system to keep a couple teams together and stayed ECNL in those age groups, the other "dual" ECNL / DA clubs were left (especially in the tried and true older age brackets) to rebuild. Irrespective of ones opinions on depth of the SoCal market, it takes time to rebuild. You will see those clubs balancing out starting next season in August as the vacuum (players and coaches) weakens and the historical ECNL power clubs will make a return to the top of their respective brackets with consistency in both the ECNL and DA leagues.


----------



## Dos Equis

Surfref said:


> Since I no longer have a kid playing club, I do not closely follow the many leagues but do talk to coaches who tell me their opinions.  I got the 90% from a very good ECNL coach that will be moving to a DA team next year.  I just know that the last few ECNL games that I have refereed the level of play was much lower than in the past.  Even the 16-18 year olds seemed to have a lower level of play.


Very good coaches is what the DA needs, so that is the ECNL's loss.

A few college coaches I had the opportunity to talk to recently (Ivy,  PAC12, and SEC) said that talent dilution has impacted both leagues, with neither close to what the ECNL used to be (casting doubt that there is a 90% talent concentration in either place).  One emphasized that it highlights the importance of the club coach and the intensity of the training environment, given the uneven league competition.  

While US Soccer has spent the past 3-4 years upending things with age group changes and DA implementation, those expecting some equilibrium soon might be disappointed to hear that these college coaches anticipate significant changes to recruiting rules impacting the importance of and potential for early exposure.  Convincing parents to travel long distances with their 13-15 year olds, without the hope of some college payoff, will be a tougher sell, particularly for a showcase league like ECNL.


----------



## Striker17

Please fill us in on projected recruiting rules because I heard Soccer wholly rejected the recommendations from other sports about Junior year


----------



## futboldad1

Desert Hound said:


> I think if DA continues with dual band, no HS soccer and limited substitutions ECNL will continue to be a very good option for many players/parents.


Yes I agree. I think it's far too early to say that DA has overtaken ECNL. There are some great DA teams and some poor ones, like there is in ECNL. I'm certainly not saying it won't overtake and be top, but it's in its first year and there's going to be growing pains for a few years yet. The word of one coach cannot be taken as gospel and I'm v doubtful 90 percent is accurate...


----------



## Dos Equis

Striker17 said:


> Please fill us in on projected recruiting rules because I heard Soccer wholly rejected the recommendations from other sports about Junior year


I was not given any bullet points, so I am reluctant to lay out details less I remember incorrectly.  My understanding is it is being driven by some power 5 conference coaches and AD's, and  the discussion was focused on taking steps to push back the recruiting process and phase in the changes over a 2-3 year period.


----------



## Striker17

Thank you. Hopefully it will be done.


----------



## Real Deal

Hopefully no later than sophomore year though or it then disadvantages the players.  Sophomore years seems perfect time to know where one stands.  Junior year to me is too late to start the process.


----------



## Seven

ECNL announces two new clubs. 1 in AZ and another in VA.

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/03/13/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-scottsdale-blackhawks-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/03/12/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-fc-prime-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/


----------



## futboldad1

Seven said:


> ECNL announces two new clubs. 1 in AZ and another in VA.
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/03/13/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-scottsdale-blackhawks-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/03/12/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-fc-prime-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/


Correction: 1 in AZ and another in FL. 

All ECNL press releases originate from VA.


----------



## VegasParent

Arizona adds another.

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/03/23/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-arizona-arsenal-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/


----------



## G03_SD

VegasParent said:


> Arizona adds another.
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/03/23/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-arizona-arsenal-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/


Great, now we can go to AZ to play 2 teams instead of 1.


----------



## azsnowrider

G03_SD said:


> Great, now we can go to AZ to play 2 teams instead of 1.


Hold on, It might be 3. Were still waiting to hear whether or not the current ECNL club still has it. Things are getting crazy in AZ


----------



## G03_SD

azsnowrider said:


> Hold on, It might be 3. Were still waiting to hear whether or not the current ECNL club still has it. Things are getting crazy in AZ


They need to add one more in LV to make our weekends away worth while.


----------



## Seven

Another new club added to ECNL for 2018-2019  Kansas City Athletics Soccer Club

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/04/12/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-kansas-city-athletics-soccer-club-as-member-club-for-2018-19-season/


----------



## Gokicksomegrass

Two new clubs in Washington State. Seattle United and Pacific Northwest

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/04/16/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-seattle-united-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/04/16/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-pacific-northwest-soccer-club-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/


----------



## davin

Looks like FC Stars are dropping GDA and going ECNL-only. Rumors are that PDA and Michigan Hawks are dropping DA as well. 

http://talking-soccer.com/TS4/showthread.php?t=152319&page=4


----------



## whatever

Gokicksomegrass said:


> Two new clubs in Washington State. Seattle United and Pacific Northwest
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/04/16/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-seattle-united-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/04/16/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-pacific-northwest-soccer-club-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/


PacNW's top 05 team played in the lowest bracket of Surf Cup last summer. They finished 3rd out of 4th teams in their bracket and lost to Oceanside Breakers in their consolation match.


----------



## Soccer

davin said:


> Looks like FC Stars are dropping GDA and going ECNL-only. Rumors are that PDA and Michigan Hawks are dropping DA as well.
> 
> http://talking-soccer.com/TS4/showthread.php?t=152319&page=4


Yep and Eclipse out of Illinois.

Rumor is West Coast and Surf losing ECNL as are Dallas Texans.  Well more like when given an ultimatum by ECNL they are choosing DA.


----------



## transplant

Soccer said:


> Yep and Eclipse out of Illinois.
> 
> Rumor is West Coast and Surf losing ECNL as are Dallas Texans.  Well more like when given an ultimatum by ECNL they are choosing DA.


OC Surf (West Coast) website is showing 2018-19 teams & coaches for both ECNL & DA from 2000-20006.  That would really create some heartache if your kid's brand new ECNL team evaporated....!


----------



## davin

Wow! Michigan Hawks drop GDA. Putting their two top teams in ECNL. Announcement says other clubs around the country are doing the same. Dominoes will be falling.

https://www.michiganwolveshawks.com/


----------



## Futbol Fan

transplant said:


> OC Surf (West Coast) website is showing 2018-19 teams & coaches for both ECNL & DA from 2000-20006.  That would really create some heartache if your kid's brand new ECNL team evaporated....!


Question: Rumor or fact? ECNL kicks out OC SURF? OC Surf will not have girls ECNL next season?


----------



## Soccer

Futbol Fan said:


> Question: Rumor or fact? ECNL kicks out OC SURF? OC Surf will not have girls ECNL next season?


All I can say is if I had a kid on the team I would be asking a lot of questions.....

Not kicked out but given ultimatum.

Leaving DA:
Hawks
PDA 
FC Stars
Eclipse

Leaving ECNL:
Surf
West Coast/ OC Surf
Dallas Texans

You see Hawks already announced.  This was the buzz in North Carolina.


----------



## davin

Soccer said:


> All I can say is if I had a kid on the team I would be asking a lot of questions.....
> 
> Not kicked out but given ultimatum.
> 
> Leaving DA:
> Hawks
> PDA
> FC Stars
> Eclipse
> 
> Leaving ECNL:
> Surf
> West Coast/ OC Surf
> Dallas Texans
> 
> You see Hawks already announced.  This was the buzz in North Carolina.


I heard the opposite about Dallas Texans. The buzz I heard was that Texans were dropping GDA for ECNL.


----------



## El Clasico

Expect a bumpy ride for the next couple of years while this shakes itself out. However, this should not be a surprise to anyone. The GDA platform is flawed for 99.9% of the girls participating in it. It will flourish in So Cal though because 99.9% of the people here are vain enough to think their child will be the .01%.  In most other places, sanity or common sense usually prevails. Just an example from this past weekend...after a game, I head over to get some dinner with another parent and he says to me that he thinks he (he says he, not his daughter) is going DA next year so I ask him what for what purpose as we both know his daughter is not the strongest on the team. He says better training and I say better training for what? He says that if his daughter is training anyway, he should get the best coaches and the best science behind the methods. I laugh and I see he gets irritated so I tell him that we (he knows a close family member of mine who played professionally-not MLS) didn't have science, we had passion. There is no substitution for passion.  My kids all loved the sport and played at high levels beyond Club but they don't have the passion that I know it takes and they know it too so it is not a future for them. After I share this with him, he goes back to the "best training available since she is doing it anyway". He states that as a father, it is his responsibility to give her the best tools that he can in order for her to have the best chance for success. I look at him and say.....Did you know your daughter is getting a B- in algebra (as a sophomore)? Poor Bastard didn't even finish his beer. Got up and left. That is why GDA will continue to dominate the landscape here in So Cal.


----------



## Soccer

davin said:


> I heard the opposite about Dallas Texans. The buzz I heard was that Texans were dropping GDA for ECNL.


I don’t think they will go ECNL only route without assurance of it not affecting the boys side.  

The DOC Hassan said in NC they were leaning only DA.  But then the next day it was announced they added Boys ECNL.  But soccerwires artical was misleading as that was only for boys B teams.


----------



## Soccer

There was a huge meeting in Chicago a few weeks back with all of the DOC’s from most of the top girls clubs in the US.  They all came up with a list of demands for both leagues.

They then collectively sent the demands to US Soccer and ECNL.  The goal was who ever was the most flexible the group would choose that league only. 

But of course as expected the couldn’t stay together in unity.  So now you see some pulling from this league or that league.

Hawks was steadfast through the whole process.

I was hoping ECNL would win.


----------



## Real Deal

davin said:


> Wow! Michigan Hawks drop GDA. Putting their two top teams in ECNL. Announcement says other clubs around the country are doing the same. Dominoes will be falling.
> 
> https://www.michiganwolveshawks.com/


Where on this link does it say they are dropping DA?  It just says they cancelled an ID session due to the weather forecast.


----------



## davin

Real Deal said:


> Where on this link does it say they are dropping DA?  It just says they cancelled an ID session due to the weather forecast.


It was up last night, but they took it down this morning. 

Someone else in another thread posted the screenshot:
http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/girls-development-academy.6/page-160#post-189675


----------



## MR.D

Real Deal said:


> Where on this link does it say they are dropping DA?  It just says they cancelled an ID session due to the weather forecast.


View attachment 2382


----------



## outside!

Soccer said:


> There was a huge meeting in Chicago a few weeks back with all of the DOC’s from most of the top girls clubs in the US.  They all came up with a list of demands for both leagues.
> 
> They then collectively sent the demands to US Soccer and ECNL.  The goal was who ever was the most flexible the group would choose that league only.
> 
> But of course as expected the couldn’t stay together in unity.  So now you see some pulling from this league or that league.
> 
> Hawks was steadfast through the whole process.
> 
> I was hoping ECNL would win.


Does anyone have a copy of the list of demands? Does anyone have a list of the coaches present?


----------



## Desert Hound

davin said:


> Wow! Michigan Hawks drop GDA. Putting their two top teams in ECNL. Announcement says other clubs around the country are doing the same. Dominoes will be falling.
> 
> https://www.michiganwolveshawks.com/


Looking at the records for their teams...the Hawks have been successful in the GDA. Rather interesting.


----------



## Gokicksomegrass

whatever said:


> PacNW's top 05 team played in the lowest bracket of Surf Cup last summer. They finished 3rd out of 4th teams in their bracket and lost to Oceanside Breakers in their consolation match.


And yet somehow this club produced two current YNT players U-20 AK and U-18 SY and they have
Starfire Soccer Complex, home of the Sounders training. This facility is awesome.
Now, they have ECNL and run the ODP. I love humble beginnings stories.


----------



## davin

Gokicksomegrass said:


> And yet somehow this club produced two current YNT players U-20 AK and U-18 SY and they have
> Starfire Soccer Complex, home of the Sounders training. This facility is awesome.
> Now, they have ECNL and run the ODP. I love humble beginnings stories.


And the other new ECNL club in the region, Seattle United, is actually a current DA club that is pulling out of GDA. The DA club Seattle Reign is a partnership between the Seattle Reign professional team and the Seattle United soccer club. Seatttle United is pulling out of that partnership and going ECNL.


----------



## SoCal GK mom

By what date will all new ECNL clubs be announced for 2018-19?


----------



## zags77

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/04/26/3-more-all-in-girls-ecnl-clubs-for-2018-19-indiana-fire-la-breakers-fc-and-susa-fc/

3 more announced.....


----------



## GoWest

LA Breakers is a promising addition.

2018-2019 SW ECNL division as of today....

Arsenal
AZ Arsenal
Blues
DMC Sharks
Heat
LA Breakers
Scottsdale Blackhawks
Slammers
Strikers
Surf

....right?


----------



## Fact

GoWest said:


> LA Breakers is a promising addition.
> 
> 2018-2019 SW ECNL division as of today....
> 
> Arsenal
> AZ Arsenal
> Blues
> DMC Sharks
> Heat
> LA Breakers
> Scottsdale Blackhawks
> Slammers
> Strikers
> Surf
> 
> ....right?


Good for that area.


----------



## Desert Hound

zags77 said:


> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/04/26/3-more-all-in-girls-ecnl-clubs-for-2018-19-indiana-fire-la-breakers-fc-and-susa-fc/
> 
> 3 more announced.....


So Indiana Fire....they indicate they are re-joining the ECNL. They currently have DA. Are they dropping DA or simply able to add ECNL?


----------



## GoWest

Desert Hound said:


> So Indiana Fire....they indicate they are re-joining the ECNL. They currently have DA. Are they dropping DA or simply able to add ECNL?


Good question. The ECNL announcement didn't come with an "all-in" headline so maybe just able to add?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Happy for LA Breakers. Works well for girls that live within 10 miles of where they will practice but doesn't provide a real option for the rest of LA and Ventura County.  Traffic to and from the west side is the worst in the nation.   The 405 freeway just plan sucks.


----------



## shales1002

Simisoccerfan said:


> Happy for LA Breakers. Works well for girls that live within 10 miles of where they will practice but doesn't provide a real option for the rest of LA and Ventura County.  Traffic to and from the west side is the worst in the nation.   The 405 freeway just plan sucks.


I think it's much better option than Orange or San Diego County. Sounds you all want perfect options. Traffic sucks everywhere in L.A. county.


----------



## Pitch pop

Desert Hound said:


> So Indiana Fire....they indicate they are re-joining the ECNL. They currently have DA. Are they dropping DA or simply able to add ECNL?


Title of the announcement says 3 “all in” clubs announced

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/04/26/3-more-all-in-girls-ecnl-clubs-for-2018-19-indiana-fire-la-breakers-fc-and-susa-fc/


----------



## GoWest

Pitch pop said:


> Title of the announcement says 3 “all in” clubs announced
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/04/26/3-more-all-in-girls-ecnl-clubs-for-2018-19-indiana-fire-la-breakers-fc-and-susa-fc/


Good catch PP. I only read the banner on the ECNL site. Those details have a way of tripping me up!

That IS significant. Another DA casualty.


----------



## Mystery Train

Simisoccerfan said:


> Happy for LA Breakers. Works well for girls that live within 10 miles of where they will practice but doesn't provide a real option for the rest of LA and Ventura County.  Traffic to and from the west side is the worst in the nation.   The 405 freeway just plan sucks.


Actually you will be going against the major traffic flow.  According to Waze, if you leave at 6:30 pm, it's a 40 min drive from Simi Valley.  In LA, that's not too crazy.  Of course, one accident on the road and you're screwed.  I met a guy last week who lives in New Mexico and his kid plays for a DPL team in Irvine.


----------



## GoWest

Mystery Train said:


> Actually you will be going against the major traffic flow.  According to Waze, if you leave at 6:30 pm, it's a 40 min drive from Simi Valley.  In LA, that's not too crazy.  Of course, one accident on the road and you're screwed.  I met a guy last week who lives in New Mexico and his kid plays for a DPL team in Irvine.


What club has a DPL in Irvine? #curious


----------



## Soccer

GoWest said:


> What club has a DPL in Irvine? #curious


Pat’s


----------



## Mystery Train

GoWest said:


> What club has a DPL in Irvine? #curious


I could be wrong about where they are based but Patadores trains at Great Park in Irvine (I think).  I also heard that there are two other clubs  that train there that have either DA or ECNL.  The guy from NM obviously only brings his kid for games and trains inNM (GK).


----------



## outside!

Mystery Train said:


> The guy from NM obviously only brings his kid for games and trains inNM (GK).


 But does he bring chile?


----------



## GoWest

Mystery Train said:


> I could be wrong about where they are based but Patadores trains at Great Park in Irvine (I think).  I also heard that there are two other clubs  that train there that have either DA or ECNL.  The guy from NM obviously only brings his kid for games and trains inNM (GK).


That's quite a commitment. I've talked to a few people who live in other states that travel to SoCal for training.


----------



## Dabizness

Where does ECNL stand currently with the Southwest Division?

What clubs will leave for the 2019/20 season? What clubs will be added?

Blues status for 2019/20?
Surf status?
Slammers?

When will ECNL make these announcements? What’s the word?


----------



## Troyrocks

Dabizness said:


> Where does ECNL stand currently with the Southwest Division?
> 
> What clubs will leave for the 2019/20 season? What clubs will be added?
> 
> Blues status for 2019/20?
> Surf status?
> Slammers?
> 
> When will ECNL make these announcements? What’s the word?


To add to this, what’s the word on DA clubs coming back to ECNL?  Heard rumors that some might be coming back but really have no idea if it’s more than rumors.


----------



## RedCard

Dabizness said:


> Where does ECNL stand currently with the Southwest Division?
> 
> What clubs will leave for the 2019/20 season? What clubs will be added?
> 
> Blues status for 2019/20?
> Surf status?
> Slammers?
> 
> When will ECNL make these announcements? What’s the word?



Won't know until very late February or early March...


----------



## Toepoke

Dabizness said:


> Where does ECNL stand currently with the Southwest Division?
> 
> What clubs will leave for the 2019/20 season? What clubs will be added?
> 
> Blues status for 2019/20?
> Surf status?
> Slammers?
> 
> When will ECNL make these announcements? What’s the word?


Blues status?  _Dual affiliation _
Surf status? _DA only no longer ECNL_
Slammers? _ECNL only no longer DA_


----------



## Dabizness

Toepoke said:


> Blues status?  _Dual affiliation _
> Surf status? _DA only no longer ECNL_
> Slammers? _ECNL only no longer DA_


Are These statuses verified for 2019/20? Or as the post above said it will be decided in 2 months?

Will Blues be allowed to have their top teams in the DA and their second teams in ECNL?

How does that parallel the core values of ECNL?

Why does ECNL not add another club in San Diego since it no longer has surf?


----------



## Toepoke

Dabizness said:


> Are These statuses verified for 2019/20? Or as the post above said it will be decided in 2 months?
> 
> Will Blues be allowed to have their top teams in the DA and their second teams in ECNL?
> 
> How does that parallel the core values of ECNL?
> 
> Why does ECNL not add another club in San Diego since it no longer has surf?


Those are the current statuses for the 18-19 DA and ECNL seasons. After the first GDA season in 17-18, Surf left ECNL and committed fully to DA while Slammers and LAFC Slammers both left DA and committed fully to ECNL.

Blues is the only SoCal club with dual affiliation but rumor has it they will have to make a decision after the 19-20 season.  You will need to do some research for which league their top teams will play in as it may vary based on age groups.

Not sure what you mean about the core values of ECNL. DMCV is the only ECNL club in the San Diego area and the chances of that changing is slim based on ECNL's history of expansion in that area.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Toepoke said:


> Those are the current statuses for the 18-19 DA and ECNL seasons. After the first GDA season in 17-18, Surf left ECNL and committed fully to DA while Slammers and LAFC Slammers both left DA and committed fully to ECNL.
> 
> Blues is the only SoCal club with dual affiliation but rumor has it they will have to make a decision after the 19-20 season.  You will need to do some research for which league their top teams will play in as it may vary based on age groups.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about the core values of ECNL. DMCV is the only ECNL club in the San Diego area and the chances of that changing is slim based on ECNL's history of expansion in that area.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Just a quick point of order, LAFC was the Slammers DA and Slammers (proper) was only ECNL.  Both are currently ENCL.


----------



## Dabizness

Toepoke said:


> Those are the current statuses for the 18-19 DA and ECNL seasons...
> 
> DMCV is the only ECNL club in the San Diego area and the chances of that changing is slim based on ECNL's history of expansion in that area.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I don’t know the history but wondering why the concentration of Southwestern teams in LA AND OC...but only one team in SAN DIEGO COUNTY? San Diego county is as rich in talent as OC AND LA. 

I guess I’m wondering if those who know the history of ECNL  could discuss the politics and strategy of the ECNL in SoCal..and how that now is affected by the DA? It looks like this year was a tipping point? Surf forced out ECNL? Slammers Choosing to leave DA? Some clubs not admitted into DA while others were? 

I’m just trying to make sense of it all and what it means for a player? An older player who is an 02/03 or a younger player who is an 05?

Happy Holidays to all and anyone who has insight?

Thanks Toepoke!


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

All I want for Christmas is for Rebels sc to get ecnl lol


----------



## Toepoke

Dabizness said:


> I don’t know the history but wondering why the concentration of Southwestern teams in LA AND OC...but only one team in SAN DIEGO COUNTY? San Diego county is as rich in talent as OC AND LA.
> 
> I guess I’m wondering if those who know the history of ECNL  could discuss the politics and strategy of the ECNL in SoCal..and how that now is affected by the DA? It looks like this year was a tipping point? Surf forced out ECNL? Slammers Choosing to leave DA? Some clubs not admitted into DA while others were?
> 
> I’m just trying to make sense of it all and what it means for a player? An older player who is an 02/03 or a younger player who is an 05?
> 
> Happy Holidays to all and anyone who has insight?
> 
> Thanks Toepoke!


There's only 1 ECNL team in the IE so SD county is not alone in that aspect. There are several conversations here discussing the beginnings of ECNL and its selection process. Here are a couple links from their site about its history and requirements for application. Trying to determine the _*real reason*_ why a club was denied ECNL or DA acceptance or why a club chose one league or another is mind-numbing and won't be worth the trouble since only the league and/or club knows the real reason.

IMO if you have a younger who has been identified as being elite and SHE wants to make a YNT, then DA is probably the better path due to its affiliation with USSF. Not saying it can't happen if she is not on a DA team but based on the clubs represented by players on current YNT's it can't hurt. For olders that want to play at the next level, it doesn't matter the league just make sure they are on teams with a good technical coach who is willing to assist his/her players in the recruiting process and be in a competitive environment with the opportunities to play in front of college coaches.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Historically, the ECNL clubs voted on the acceptance of new clubs into the League.  Until ECNL started dropping clubs for DA participation, no new clubs were added.  Surf held the monopoly on SD, Arsenal on the IE.  None of these clubs wanted more competition for players so they weren’t letting new clubs in. When ECNL dropped Eagles and RSC and later Surf.  DMCV and the new LA Breakers Clubs were added.


----------



## Dabizness

Kicker4Life said:


> Historically, the ECNL clubs voted on the acceptance of new clubs into the League.  Until ECNL started dropping clubs for DA participation, no new clubs were added.  Surf held the monopoly on SD, Arsenal on the IE.  None of these clubs wanted more competition for players so they weren’t letting new clubs in. When ECNL dropped Eagles and RSC and later Surf.  DMCV and the new LA Breakers Clubs were added.


Ahhhh! That’s kind of what I needed to know. The history of what/why has transpired over the years in SoCal. So DMCV is relatively new and basically took Surf’s spot? DMCV and Arsenal have the monopolies in those counties/areas?

So am I to assume that ECNL expects to be comprised of “TOP FLIGHT A-teams”? If yes, then it would seem that they allow clubs in that have Solid top flight A-teams (U13-U18) year in and year out, but that aren’t accepted into that “ELITIST club” of DA clubs. I ask because from what I have heard the level of play in the ECNL dropped off big time this season with DA teams not playing in the league?True or false?

I Guess my question is do you see a change in strategy of the way the ECNL league is comprised in the Southwestern division specifically to raise the level of play to what it was before DA created this separation? I assume that ECNL will seek to be competitive and to push to create a league of top flight teams, but how? 

However, to me their approach needs to be markedly different now that the landscape has changed? Historically they could just count on clubs like Surf, Blues, Legends etc. having a monopoly on girls with talent, all talent moving to these clubs and being the top league because there was no where else to go? However, that environment no longer exists. The issue goes back to what Toepoke said above about the DA AND YOUTH NATIONAL TEAMS...I guess? Does the girl expect or is she trying to make a YNT? Isn’t that what the DA teams and league is all about? Or is there some other agenda? From what I understand, ECNL was NOT set up to identify Youth Team National Players but to provide a platform and pathway to college? 

How many girls does US SOCCER invite to a US NATIONAL camp from the DA? 30-40 across all of the US? So 30% of the top 100 girls in that age in the entire country? I’m asking because I do not know. If that is the case, then what are the other 60-70% of girls hoping for in the DA? To be seen by a college scout? If so, then why not play in ECNL? Isn’t that what is wAs created for? Is the ECNL carving out a niche through their structure and league play to SPECIFICALLY provide a pathway to college by  creating an environment driven by colleges and college scouts?

I understand it’s all still relatively new, but if there is an 07-08 player out there...entering this arena or getting ready to enter...it seems like a lot of unknowns for players and parents?

Again, I am simply inquiring trying to figure out what is going on with the ECNL? DA? specifically in SoCal...specifically in SAN DIEGO...Oceanside South and Escondido south.

Thanks


----------



## Desert Hound

Dabizness said:


> Ahhhh! That’s kind of what I needed to know. The history of what/why has transpired over the years in SoCal. So DMCV is relatively new and basically took Surf’s spot? DMCV and Arsenal have the monopolies in those counties/areas?
> 
> So am I to assume that ECNL expects to be comprised of “TOP FLIGHT A-teams”? If yes, then it would seem that they allow clubs in that have Solid top flight A-teams (U13-U18) year in and year out, but that aren’t accepted into that “ELITIST club” of DA clubs. I ask because from what I have heard the level of play in the ECNL dropped off big time this season with DA teams not playing in the league?True or false?
> 
> I Guess my question is do you see a change in strategy of the way the ECNL league is comprised in the Southwestern division specifically to raise the level of play to what it was before DA created this separation? I assume that ECNL will seek to be competitive and to push to create a league of top flight teams, but how?
> 
> However, to me their approach needs to be markedly different now that the landscape has changed? Historically they could just count on clubs like Surf, Blues, Legends etc. having a monopoly on girls with talent, all talent moving to these clubs and being the top league because there was no where else to go? However, that environment no longer exists. The issue goes back to what Toepoke said above about the DA AND YOUTH NATIONAL TEAMS...I guess? Does the girl expect or is she trying to make a YNT? Isn’t that what the DA teams and league is all about? Or is there some other agenda? From what I understand, ECNL was NOT set up to identify Youth Team National Players but to provide a platform and pathway to college?
> 
> How many girls does US SOCCER invite to a US NATIONAL camp from the DA? 30-40 across all of the US? So 30% of the top 100 girls in that age in the entire country? I’m asking because I do not know. If that is the case, then what are the other 60-70% of girls hoping for in the DA? To be seen by a college scout? If so, then why not play in ECNL? Isn’t that what is wAs created for? Is the ECNL carving out a niche through their structure and league play to SPECIFICALLY provide a pathway to college by  creating an environment driven by colleges and college scouts?
> 
> I understand it’s all still relatively new, but if there is an 07-08 player out there...entering this arena or getting ready to enter...it seems like a lot of unknowns for players and parents?
> 
> Again, I am simply inquiring trying to figure out what is going on with the ECNL? DA? specifically in SoCal...specifically in SAN DIEGO...Oceanside South and Escondido south.
> 
> Thanks


In terms of dropoff in quality. I can only say based on my DD's age group. At the very top...ie the top 2-3 teams ECNL is still pretty strong. Those teams could compete in the same DA age group. Would they be the top teams in DA? No. They would however be competitive from the (give or take) midpoint down.

It would seem in the SW division...that DA overall has the best talent vs ECNL. At the older ages in ECNL there are some very strong teams.

In the boys DA thread I noticed they they were talking about a post from FC Virginia regarding their girls DA. FC Virginia is posting that this coming year it will be single band up until u18/u19. I assume they are correct otherwise why publish it. What is unknown if that is going to be for the entire league. https://twitter.com/fc_virginia?lang=en

If it is true that puts more pressure on the ECNL. ECNL in the last 2 years has been picking up players who were not good enough for a dual band team.

We will find out pretty soon if this single band idea is league wide since most DA clubs start their tryouts in Feb/March.


----------



## beachbum

Dabizness said:


> Ahhhh! That’s kind of what I needed to know. The history of what/why has transpired over the years in SoCal. So DMCV is relatively new and basically took Surf’s spot? DMCV and Arsenal have the monopolies in those counties/areas?
> 
> So am I to assume that ECNL expects to be comprised of “TOP FLIGHT A-teams”? If yes, then it would seem that they allow clubs in that have Solid top flight A-teams (U13-U18) year in and year out, but that aren’t accepted into that “ELITIST club” of DA clubs. I ask because from what I have heard the level of play in the ECNL dropped off big time this season with DA teams not playing in the league?True or false? The level of play in the ECNL has definitely dropped off and the overall level in the DA is higher IMO and in the opinion of 8-10 college coach's that i have talked to.  That being said i don't think the level of the DA is as high as what the ECNL used to be, so overall some overall dilution.
> 
> I Guess my question is do you see a change in strategy of the way the ECNL league is comprised in the Southwestern division specifically to raise the level of play to what it was before DA created this separation? I assume that ECNL will seek to be competitive and to push to create a league of top flight teams, but how?
> Not sure you are aware but 5-6 top clubs in the country left the DA after 1 year and went back to the ECNL or stayed with ECNL only.  SO the overall landscape is still being shaped and there are more unknowns now for sure.
> 
> However, to me their approach needs to be markedly different now that the landscape has changed? Historically they could just count on clubs like Surf, Blues, Legends etc. having a monopoly on girls with talent, all talent moving to these clubs and being the top league because there was no where else to go? However, that environment no longer exists. The issue goes back to what Toepoke said above about the DA AND YOUTH NATIONAL TEAMS...I guess? Does the girl expect or is she trying to make a YNT? Isn’t that what the DA teams and league is all about? Or is there some other agenda? From what I understand, ECNL was NOT set up to identify Youth Team National Players but to provide a platform and pathway to college?
> 
> How many girls does US SOCCER invite to a US NATIONAL camp from the DA? 30-40 across all of the US? So 30% of the top 100 girls in that age in the entire country? I’m asking because I do not know. If that is the case, then what are the other 60-70% of girls hoping for in the DA? To be seen by a college scout? If so, then why not play in ECNL? Isn’t that what is wAs created for? Is the ECNL carving out a niche through their structure and league play to SPECIFICALLY provide a pathway to college by  creating an environment driven by colleges and college scouts?
> 
> I understand it’s all still relatively new, but if there is an 07-08 player out there...entering this arena or getting ready to enter...it seems like a lot of unknowns for players and parents?
> 
> Again, I am simply inquiring trying to figure out what is going on with the ECNL? DA? specifically in SoCal...specifically in SAN DIEGO...Oceanside South and Escondido south.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## CopaMundial

Dabizness said:


> How many girls does US SOCCER invite to a US NATIONAL camp from the DA? 30-40 across all of the US? So 30% of the top 100 girls in that age in the entire country? I’m asking because I do not know. *If that is the case, then what are the other 60-70% of girls hoping for in the DA? To be seen by a college scout? If so, then why not play in ECNL?*


Ummmm....because there were about 100+ coaches over the weekend at each game for the '02/03 DA age group in the Florida DA showcase. It's basically just like ECNL, but one more practice day and no HS soccer. Oh, and crappy travel during school days. For some, that's a huge difference. SW DA players don't seem to care too much for HS soccer, just in talking to fellow DA parents and players. But back east and mid west, it's a big deal. Having been to the ECNL playoffs last season and the DA showcase this season, the CA DA divisions (north and south) and the North East teams are definitely stronger, overall, than ECNL (outside of the top 1-2 teams, like Baker).  But, teams in some areas of the country were not very strong at all (in DA). Look at scores and you will see. Remember, a lot of BIG clubs, went "all in" for ECNL in other parts. So, where does that leave us? Diluted, as usual. College Coaches are looking at both, so is YNT. Same ol' same ol'. In talking to coaches, they seem frustrated and spread thin, but still finding a way to see the kids they want to see, regardless of league.


----------



## Dabizness

CopaMundial said:


> Ummmm....because there were about 100+ coaches over the weekend at each game for the '02/03 DA age group in the Florida DA showcase...
> ...College Coaches are looking at both, so is YNT. Same ol' same ol'. In talking to coaches, they seem frustrated and spread thin, but still finding a way to see the kids they want to see, regardless of league.


This is what I was wondering about? 

So what you are saying is that College coaches and scouts still attend both ECNL AND DA showcases in the 100s? The DA on the girls side
Is still new. So it hasn’t fully made ECNL irrelevant. From what you say ECNL is still a viable platform and
Pathway to college. 

I guess the real question is...Will it be in 2 or 3 years? Or will it fall by the wayside and be truly a “second” league? A Lower flight for lesser talent pool that doesn’t attract Division I schools and players?

Or will it continue to attract and showcase a strong pool of talent?

What happens if Socal Blues leaves? Slammers leaves? Deligitamize?


----------



## futboldad1

Dabizness said:


> This is what I was wondering about?
> 
> So what you are saying is that College coaches and scouts still attend both ECNL AND DA showcases in the 100s? The DA on the girls side
> Is still new. So it hasn’t fully made ECNL irrelevant. From what you say ECNL is still a viable platform and
> Pathway to college.
> 
> I guess the real question is...Will it be in 2 or 3 years? Or will it fall by the wayside and be truly a “second” league? A Lower flight for lesser talent pool that doesn’t attract Division I schools and players?
> 
> Or will it continue to attract and showcase a strong pool of talent?
> 
> What happens if Socal Blues leaves? Slammers leaves? Deligitamize?


Not all your questions can be answered with any degree of certainty. In 2-3 years maybe girls DA takes over, or maybe it folds and ECNL retakes total control. Or they "merge". Slammers already went "all in" with ECNL, if other super clubs like Surf follow it's trouble for DA (at least in SoCal). To the same measure, if Slammers sprung a shock and returned to DA or Heat left it would spell trouble for ECNL.  Certainly for the immediate future, both offer the premium way to college. Neither is going to be irrelevant anytime soon.

My guess is both ECNL and DA go at it for at least the next 5 years in each having their share of the top teams in the various girls age groups.  So I wouldn't overthink this. But like everybody else, it's just an educated guess.


----------



## Dabizness

futboldad1 said:


> Not all your questions can be answered with any degree of certainty. In 2-3 years maybe girls DA takes over, or maybe it folds and ECNL retakes total control. Or they "merge". Slammers already went "all in" with ECNL, if other super clubs like Surf follow it's trouble for DA (at least in SoCal). To the same measure, if Slammers sprung a shock and returned to DA or Heat left it would spell trouble for ECNL.  Certainly for the immediate future, both offer the premium way to college. Neither is going to be irrelevant anytime soon.
> 
> My guess is both ECNL and DA go at it for at least the next 5 years in each having their share of the top teams in the various girls age groups.  So I wouldn't overthink this. But like everybody else, it's just an educated guess.



All healthy discussion and food for thought. Not over thinking it. Just trying to be informed in an ever changing landscape of the  “business “ of youth soccer.

 In South Socal ECNL does not have the presence it has in LA and OC. That’s where I began the question. Right now Sharks is the only show in town south of Blues. So my question really stems from what does the ECNL plan to do to counteract the DA’s Strong push into SD county? I think the ECNL forced surf out because of the market share their brand owns. It would lessen the ECNL and validate the claim that the ECNL is less of a league...for them to allow Surf to enter their second teams into ECNL. Seems to me? ECNL should carve out a nitch by making in roads into SoCal regions where the DA has neglected. SOUTH  SD COUNTY.  It seems to me they need 1 or 2 more teams in their SOUTHWESTERN region...to bolster the league with clubs/teams that the DA has shunned from their status?

Wouldn’t that make sense? Or no?


----------



## CopaMundial

Dabizness said:


> So what you are saying is that College coaches and scouts still attend both ECNL AND DA showcases in the 100s? The DA on the girls side
> Is still new. So it hasn’t fully made ECNL irrelevant. From what you say ECNL is still a viable platform and
> Pathway to college.
> 
> I guess the real question is...Will it be in 2 or 3 years? Or will it fall by the wayside and be truly a “second” league? A Lower flight for lesser talent pool that doesn’t attract Division I schools and players?


Yes, correct. Both tend to have 100's of coaches on the girls side. For now. Spring ECNL in Phoenix has always been a good showcase. Those numbers need to match Winter DA in Florida, then we all will know it's pretty equal. Also, location means more coaches as well. There are far more colleges concentrated in the East, so that might make for more numbers. A lot of D1's were in Florida, but certain big dogs were notably missed, like Stanford. 

2-3 years from now? I think that depends on DA and how they move forward. Things like single age band rumors, might change the game and pull players back from ECNL. But that might only happen in larger markets like SoCal and NorCal that have both leagues in driving distance. Basically, DA and ECNL are here to stay for a while. Pick your poison carefully.  For now, college coaches are stretching themselves and staff thin and attending both showcase events. Don't see that changing soon, but you never know these days. Ever changing times.


----------



## Dabizness

CopaMundial said:


> Yes, correct. Both tend to have 100's of coaches on the girls side. For now. Spring ECNL in Phoenix has always been a good showcase. Those numbers need to match Winter DA in Florida, then we all will know it's pretty equal. Also, location means more coaches as well. There are far more colleges concentrated in the East, so that might make for more numbers. A lot of D1's were in Florida, but certain big dogs were notably missed, like Stanford.
> 
> 2-3 years from now? I think that depends on DA and how they move forward. Things like single age band rumors, might change the game and pull players back from ECNL. But that might only happen in larger markets like SoCal and NorCal that have both leagues in driving distance. Basically, DA and ECNL are here to stay for a while. Pick your poison carefully.  For now, college coaches are stretching themselves and staff thin and attending both showcase events. Don't see that changing soon, but you never know these days. Ever changing times.



So then for girls graduating in 2020, 2021, and 2022  who are seeking to secure a scholarship I’m assuming this is a difficult situation to navigate? Where to play? Where to be seen playing? Must be stressful for players and parents? How can that be good? Since this 218/19 season is really only the second that these leagues have competed to split the pool of players. 

As always I think the stakeholders hurt most by this new system are the ones who are supposed to benefit the most, the players.!

So if you guys think this system is in constant flux and will change again...then girls who are graduating 2023,24,25 ...will have to deal with a system of leagues and clubs that is not even in   Existence currently? And...if the DA and ECNL still exist in a parallel sense as they do in 2019, then what you are saying is the scholarship landscape will have almagamated in 3 years time ... basically leaving players and parents constantly chasing a system where decisions are being made not in the best interest of players?


----------



## CopaMundial

Real Deal said:


> Stanford was in Florida.


Really? My bad. Not listed and did not attend any games of a new recruit at our club, so assumed they no showed. I stand corrected.


----------



## Real Deal

CopaMundial said:


> Really? My bad. Not listed and did not attend any games of a new recruit at our club, so assumed they no showed. I stand corrected.


Yes.  Were at some games for sure.  Easy to recognize.


----------



## shales1002

CopaMundial said:


> Yes, correct. Both tend to have 100's of coaches on the girls side. For now. Spring ECNL in Phoenix has always been a good showcase. Those numbers need to match Winter DA in Florida, then we all will know it's pretty equal. Also, location means more coaches as well. There are far more colleges concentrated in the East, so that might make for more numbers. A lot of D1's were in Florida, but certain big dogs were notably missed, like Stanford.
> 
> 2-3 years from now? I think that depends on DA and how they move forward. Things like single age band rumors, might change the game and pull players back from ECNL. But that might only happen in larger markets like SoCal and NorCal that have both leagues in driving distance. Basically, DA and ECNL are here to stay for a while. Pick your poison carefully.  For now, college coaches are stretching themselves and staff thin and attending both showcase events. Don't see that changing soon, but you never know these days. Ever changing times.


As mentioned in other threads, the Fall showcase in Phoenix was awesome. We too had over 100 coaches on the sideline, mostly D1 EVEN with College Cup going on. Most coaches weren’t on the list. They showed up. At this point both leagues are running parallel to each other which in my opinion is asinine.  To add to that point the silly rule regarding College I.D. Camps for GDA.  DA’s focus being YNT pool and ECNL college.  NorCal has been ECNL dominate with the exception of Quakes . Every other top club is ECNL in NorCal. College coaches and NT staff are at both showcase events.  I tend to like the regional showcases that ECNL offers. 

@Dabizness I don’t think much has changed with regards to recruiting except for the minor NCAA changes. Players are being heavily recruited regardless of league. A coach told my DD once if he doesn’t pick the best he doesn’t get to eat. They aren’t looking at the league at all. They are looking for the best players for their perspective programs so they can keep their jobs. 

As for the competition level, both leagues have their top teams and teams at the bottom. The problem is the dilution overall.  Southwest ECNL is much more challenging this season as opposed to last year. So, I do see a shift back to ECNL at least for our age group.  I also believe that if these two leagues were combined the top ECNL teams wouldn’t be in the middle of the pack of GDA. We have already seen what happens at crossover events (e.g. silverlakes). 

With regards to the showcases, which is the biggest selling point for me, at any given age level ECNL will have one more event than GDA. At U16 for example, the players are required to play in a minimum of 3 college showcases, and they typically will play at the National event in June as long as they don’t finish in the bottom 2 of their conference. So, for U16,  those girls have 4 college showcases as compared to the 2 in GDA. 

Pick the coach, and best situation for your player. If your player is NT material they will find her regardless of league. If your player is headed to college they will find her at a showcase .


----------



## Dabizness

shales1002 said:


> As mentioned in other threads, the Fall showcase in Phoenix was awesome. We too had over 100 coaches on the sideline, mostly D1 EVEN with College Cup going on. Most coaches weren’t on the list. They showed up. At this point both leagues are running parallel to each other which in my opinion is asinine.  To add to that point the silly rule regarding College I.D. Camps for GDA.  DA’s focus being YNT pool and ECNL college.  NorCal has been ECNL dominate with the exception of Quakes . Every other top club is ECNL in NorCal. College coaches and NT staff are at both showcase events.  I tend to like the regional showcases that ECNL offers.
> 
> @Dabizness I don’t think much has changed with regards to recruiting except for the minor NCAA changes. Players are being heavily recruited regardless of league. A coach told my DD once if he doesn’t pick the best he doesn’t get to eat. They aren’t looking at the league at all. They are looking for the best players for their perspective programs so they can keep their jobs.
> 
> As for the competition level, both leagues have their top teams and teams at the bottom. The problem is the dilution overall.  Southwest ECNL is much more challenging this season as opposed to last year. So, I do see a shift back to ECNL at least for our age group.  I also believe that if these two leagues were combined the top ECNL teams wouldn’t be in the middle of the pack of GDA. We have already seen what happens at crossover events (e.g. silverlakes).
> 
> With regards to the showcases, which is the biggest selling point for me, at any given age level ECNL will have one more event than GDA. At U16 for example, the players are required to play in a minimum of 3 college showcases, and they typically will play at the National event in June as long as they don’t finish in the bottom 2 of their conference. So, for U16,  those girls have 4 college showcases as compared to the 2 in GDA.
> 
> Pick the coach, and best situation for your player. If your player is NT material they will find her regardless of league. If your player is headed to college they will find her at a showcase .


Good insight...thanks


----------



## futboldad1

Dabizness said:


> All healthy discussion and food for thought. Not over thinking it. Just trying to be informed in an ever changing landscape of the  “business “ of youth soccer.
> 
> In South Socal ECNL does not have the presence it has in LA and OC. That’s where I began the question. Right now Sharks is the only show in town south of Blues. So my question really stems from what does the ECNL plan to do to counteract the DA’s Strong push into SD county? I think the ECNL forced surf out because of the market share their brand owns. It would lessen the ECNL and validate the claim that the ECNL is less of a league...for them to allow Surf to enter their second teams into ECNL. Seems to me? ECNL should carve out a nitch by making in roads into SoCal regions where the DA has neglected. SOUTH  SD COUNTY.  It seems to me they need 1 or 2 more teams in their SOUTHWESTERN region...to bolster the league with clubs/teams that the DA has shunned from their status?
> 
> Wouldn’t that make sense? Or no?


Two more teams in the SW would make sense. I moved from SD county to LA county in 2017. SD now has only Sharks who are moderate.  LA county has only LA Breakers which, aside from having weak teams, is totally inaccessible for anyone in the north or east of the city. SD and LA counties could both do with one more ECNL option, preferably stronger than a Sharks or Breakers.


----------



## Dabizness

futboldad1 said:


> Two more teams in the SW would make sense. I moved from SD county to LA county in 2017. SD now has only Sharks who are moderate.  LA county has only LA Breakers which, aside from having weak teams, is totally inaccessible for anyone in the north or east of the city. SD and LA counties could both do with one more ECNL option, preferably stronger than a Sharks or Breakers.


When I started thinking about this and looked into ECNL and DA...this became clear. 

It would seem to me that the ECNL would try to defend their foothold in the SOUTHWESTERN region. However, what I do not know historically is their strategy and action in terms of league branding and regional decision making. That would help to determine if they are really about development of soccer nationally or about the $$$?  

If they don’t make a move to be more balanced regionally and they concede SoCal to the DA, and keep San Juan and other NorCal clubs happy and focus in other parts of the country then I think it shows it’s about $$$, not a league that will be the primary pathway to college.


----------



## outside!

It has always been about the $$$$.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dabizness said:


> When I started thinking about this and looked into ECNL and DA...this became clear.
> 
> It would seem to me that the ECNL would try to defend their foothold in the SOUTHWESTERN region. However, what I do not know historically is their strategy and action in terms of league branding and regional decision making. That would help to determine if they are really about development of soccer nationally or about the $$$?
> 
> If they don’t make a move to be more balanced regionally and they concede SoCal to the DA, and keep San Juan and other NorCal clubs happy and focus in other parts of the country then I think it shows it’s about $$$, not a league that will be the primary pathway to college.


The lack of geographical balance is one of the main reasons GDA even came to be.  At least here in SoCal.


----------



## Dabizness

Kicker4Life said:


> The lack of geographical balance is one of the main reasons GDA even came to be.  At least here in SoCal.


Really? How so?


----------



## outside!

Dabizness said:


> Really? How so?


Surf used to be the only ECNL club in SD county. Most of the other SoCal ECNL clubs were clustered close to each other in Orange County. ECNL would regularly deny entry to any other SoCal club. In my opinion it was an attempt to preserve the monopoly of some of the clubs in a geographical area.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dabizness said:


> Really? How so?


Previous ECNL landscape:

- Eagles (Camarillo)
- Real SoCal (Thousand Oaks)
- Arsenal (San Bernardino)
- West Coast (OC)
- Slammers (Newport OC)
- Strikers (OC)
-Blues (South OC)
- Surf (SD)

They left a large part of LA County unserviced. Had they simply accepted Legends and LA galaxy or Beach over the years of trying, they would have all but avoided the DA.


----------



## Dabizness

outside! said:


> Surf used to be the only ECNL club in SD county. Most of the other SoCal ECNL clubs were clustered close to each other in Orange County. ECNL would regularly deny entry to any other SoCal club. In my opinion it was an attempt to preserve the monopoly of some of the clubs in a geographical area.


Exactly!!! In cahoots!

So how did surf fall out of favor with ECNL? Why has Blues been able to have both ECNL and DA? because of the ECNL Championships last year?

There are clubs/teams in SD county that can be bolstered by entrance into ECNL (attract and develop players/teams) and raise the overall level of play in the ECNL SW region.

Is money only logical reason?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dabizness said:


> There are clubs/teams in SD county that can be bolstered by entrance into ECNL (attract and develop players/teams) and raise the overall level of play in the ECNL SW region.


Looks like that is the plan with the adddition of DMCV and LA Breakers.

It wasn’t just Surf.  All of the ECNL clubs voted to add teams, but each Club was already benefiting from their respective “monopolies” and pulling kids from unserviced regions into their systems/$’s to their pockets.


----------



## Dabizness

outside! said:


> It has always been about the $$$$.


Follow the money? Does this hold true for th DA as well? Does that explain Surf choosing DA over ECNL?



Kicker4Life said:


> Previous ECNL landscape:
> 
> - Eagles (Camarillo)
> - Real SoCal (Thousand Oaks)
> - Arsenal (San Bernardino)
> - West Coast (OC)
> - Slammers (Newport OC)
> - Strikers (OC)
> -Blues (South OC)
> - Surf (SD)
> 
> They left a large part of LA County unserviced. Had they simply accepted Legends and LA galaxy or Beach over the years of trying, they would have all but avoided the DA.


It seems like the mission and vision for the DA might not be altogether truthful?  Is the DA a means to enable  a different set of folks to financially benefit and cut into ECNL league/club profit? It just seems like the “industry  of youth soccer “ is just reshuffling is go gets what piece of the financial pie?

If it was truly player centered, then the Federation and governing bodies would Create a STABLE structure for youth soccer. This would include a regional balance of the most well organized Clubs with established curricula so travel is minimized and choice is maximized. Only the best licensed coaches would be hired based on ability to teach and develop soccer players. The system of development would include games and showcases designed to allow players to grow and develop, and not enable a pay for play and win at all cost mentality on the part of coaches/directors.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Dabizness said:


> Exactly!!! In cahoots!
> 
> (1)So how did surf fall out of favor with ECNL? (2) Why has Blues been able to have both ECNL and DA? (3) because of the ECNL Championships last year?
> 
> (4) There are clubs/teams in SD county that can be bolstered by entrance into ECNL (attract and develop players/teams) and raise the overall level of play in the ECNL SW region.
> 
> Is money only logical reason?


#1 - power play by ECNL,
#2 - they met the ever changing requirements by ECNL to continue to have both - for now, 
#3 - yes,
#4 - perhaps
or so I understand.


----------



## Carlsbad10

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> #1 - power play by ECNL,
> #2 - they met the ever changing requirements by ECNL to continue to have both - for now,
> #3 - yes,
> #4 - perhaps
> or so I understand.


Was ECNL's requirements any different than DA?  Both want/ed the teams in league to be the top team from each club.  ECNL worked with clubs that had both and allowed those that won championships last year (Blues) to have both while those that didn't (Surf), had to choose.  ECNL seems more flexible than DA, as they required every team to be the top team.  

Would love to hear Surf's perspective on the changing requirements as other clubs in SW division have said the requirements were clear from the start.  RB seems to be selling something different to the Surf DPL parents. 

No doubt Slammers going "all-in" for ECNL likely took away some flexibility that ECNL may have given for Surf to stay one more year to win an ECNL championship.   

Heard Blues is keeping both for 19/20 as well.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Carlsbad10 said:


> Was ECNL's requirements any different than DA?  Both want/ed the teams in league to be the top team from each club.  ECNL worked with clubs that had both and allowed those that won championships last year (Blues) to have both while those that didn't (Surf), had to choose.  ECNL seems more flexible than DA, as they required every team to be the top team.
> 
> Would love to hear Surf's perspective on the changing requirements as other clubs in SW division have said the requirements were clear from the start.  RB seems to be selling something different to the Surf DPL parents.
> 
> No doubt Slammers going "all-in" for ECNL likely took away some flexibility that ECNL may have given for Surf to stay one more year to win an ECNL championship.
> 
> Heard Blues is keeping both for 19/20 as well.


The dual club situation creates a problem as both DA & ECNL require the "top" teams to be placed in their respective programs (as I understand it).  I am not sure that ECNL is really working with any club to help them retain dual status, it just so happened that Blues won an ECNL championship which allowed them to meet the ECNL requirements to keep ECNL while still having DA.  ECNL had leverage if you didn't win a championship, they _could_ have decided to make an exception.   As was explained to us, ECNL changed their requirements multiple times; maybe the written requirements and the verbal agreements that were made were different.  Every club will see how it was handled through their own set of glasses; this was a surprise move to some.  Without the Slammers going all in I am not sure that ECNL makes the move with Surf.    

What will be interesting to see is how former ECNL clubs respond.  If it happened as I understand it I would not be surprised to see DPL clubs do everything in their power to make ECNL irrelevant.


----------



## Dabizness

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> The dual club situation creates a problem as both DA & ECNL require the "top" teams to be placed in their respective programs (as I understand it).  I am not sure that ECNL is really working with any club to help them retain dual status, it just so happened that Blues won an ECNL championship which allowed them to meet the ECNL requirements to keep ECNL while still having DA.  ECNL had leverage if you didn't win a championship, they _could_ have decided to make an exception.   As was explained to us, ECNL changed their requirements multiple times; maybe the written requirements and the verbal agreements that were made were different.  Every club will see how it was handled through their own set of glasses; this was a surprise move to some.  Without the Slammers going all in I am not sure that ECNL makes the move with Surf.
> 
> What will be interesting to see is how former ECNL clubs respond.  If it happened as I understand it I would not be surprised to see DPL clubs do everything in their power to make ECNL irrelevant.



Who is “running” or making decisions and policy for the DPL? Is it run by a the club directors? Is DPL...only in SoCal? Or nationwide?

What is it’s targeted market sector? Compared to ECNL and the DA?

I think you bring up a key point, how does the ECNL respond? Obviously Blues cannot put their “top team” in both leagues. So what do they choose to do with their players and teams? I suspect that their second team will be placed in the ECNL...no?

ECNL has a national platform which is established and can use that to strengthen their service or weaken it by their decisions regarding clubs they allow in or out in SoCal. I go back to the original inquiry... whether it’s ECNL, DA, or DPL... these leagues are able to segregate, prohibit, and limit access and choice to kids/parents. Again, not player centered! Certain areas have no choice...and as a result kids and parents have to play for a certain club or coach (they may not want to) in order to play at a high level.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Dabizness said:


> (1)Who is “running” or making decisions and policy for the DPL? Is it run by a the club directors? (2)Is DPL...only in SoCal? Or nationwide?
> 
> (3) What is it’s targeted market sector? Compared to ECNL and the DA?
> 
> (4)I think you bring up a key point, how does the ECNL respond? Obviously Blues cannot put their “top team” in both leagues. So what do they choose to do with their players and teams? I suspect that their second team will be placed in the ECNL...no?
> 
> ECNL has a national platform which is established and can use that to strengthen their service or weaken it by their decisions regarding clubs they allow in or out in SoCal. I go back to the original inquiry... whether it’s ECNL, DA, or DPL... these leagues are able to segregate, prohibit, and limit access and choice to kids/parents. (5)Again, not player centered! Certain areas have no choice...and as a result kids and parents have to play for a certain club or coach (they may not want to) in order to play at a high level.


1 - Club directors (DPL was created by DA only clubs to compete with DA/ECNL clubs - they needed/wanted something to hang onto 2nd team talent),
2 - Originally SoCal only but there is a DPL pilot in Texas.  I believe the SoCal league has nothing to do with DA, but the Texas league is actually a pilot program by the federation that runs DA,
3 - Not sure how to answer, both programs want/demand top teams at respective clubs - I would guess each dual club will have a day of reckoning where they have to choose,
4 - ECNL got kicked in the nuts by DA, but has been doing everything they can to stay/regain their relevance. Not sure where each Blues team falls into place,
5 - This isn't about the players (IMO).  Very little of this actually helps aggregate and promote talent.
I guess choice is good as a consumer but leagues are watered down due to talent being spread around.


----------



## futboldad1

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> If it happened as I understand it I would not be surprised to see DPL clubs do everything in their power to make ECNL irrelevant.


For the less influential clubs, I'm sure that's the case. But Surf as an organization definitely want to maintain a good relationship with ECNL. This will become clear over the coming months.


----------



## LASTMAN14

futboldad1 said:


> For the less influential clubs, I'm sure that's the case. But Surf as an organization definitely want to maintain a good relationship with ECNL. This will become clear over the coming months.


ECNL forced Surf in making a decision. It’s Surf who have the upper hand.


----------



## CopaMundial

Dabizness said:


> I think you bring up a key point, how does the ECNL respond? Obviously Blues cannot put their “top team” in both leagues. So what do they choose to do with their players and teams? I suspect that their second team will be placed in the ECNL...no?


Blues is an anomaly. At least until Baker's teams age out. His older teams will stay ECNL, because many like HS soccer and play for Jserra under B as well. There will be some that head off to college after this season. Others will stay composite or U19. Their YNT players don't need DA, don't want it and are already recruited. Baker's teams will win championships again this year and no one will be shocked. However, the DA teams are another story. Blues went out recruiting hard last year. Fielded some decent teams at some age groups, mostly younger. But without Baker, Blues other ECNL teams are not strong enough to win a championship, this year or next. So, to answer your question, yes, at Blues the ECNL is the second team, excluding Bakers two teams (U19 and U18/19 Composite)


----------



## MWN

Also consider that Surf is a brand.  Just about all the "surf" clubs are separate entities that license the brand.  Murrieta Surf, Inland Empire (now Legends), etc.  Nothing prevents any of these other affiliates from applying to the ECNL and filling a void or two left by clubs high tailing it for the DA. 



MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> 1 - Club directors (DPL was created by DA only clubs to compete with DA/ECNL clubs - they needed/wanted something to hang onto 2nd team talent),
> 2 - Originally SoCal only but there is a DPL pilot in Texas.  I believe the SoCal league has nothing to do with DA, but the Texas league is actually a pilot program by the federation that runs DA,
> 3 - Not sure how to answer, both programs want/demand top teams at respective clubs - I would guess each dual club will have a day of reckoning where they have to choose,
> 4 - ECNL got kicked in the nuts by DA, but has been doing everything they can to stay/regain their relevance. Not sure where each Blues team falls into place,
> 5 - This isn't about the players (IMO).  Very little of this actually helps aggregate and promote talent.
> I guess choice is good as a consumer but leagues are watered down due to talent being spread around.


"ECNL got kicked in the nuts..." Good line.

The DA is definitely NOT about the players, its about finding talent to fill the Youth National Team and National Team, that is the mission of US Soccer.  The players can benefit, nonetheless, by understanding the system and working within that system.


----------



## LASTMAN14

CopaMundial said:


> Blues is an anomaly. At least until Baker's teams age out. His older teams will stay ECNL, because many like HS soccer and play for Jserra under B as well. There will be some that head off to college after this season. Others will stay composite or U19. Their YNT players don't need DA, don't want it and are already recruited. Baker's teams will win championships again this year and no one will be shocked. However, the DA teams are another story. Blues went out recruiting hard last year. Fielded some decent teams at some age groups, mostly younger. But without Baker, Blues other ECNL teams are not strong enough to win a championship, this year or next. So, to answer your question, yes, at Blues the ECNL is the second team, excluding Bakers two teams (U19 and U18/19 Composite)


For example I was told Blues 05 DA is their top team.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> For example I was told Blues 05 DA is their top team.


What will be interesting is how they handle the ‘06 Age Group next season.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> What will be interesting is how they handle the ‘06 Age Group next season.


Agreed.


----------



## ToonArmy

Kicker4Life said:


> What will be interesting is how they handle the ‘06 Age Group next season.


Since they don't play in DPL where 06 pre academy teams play this year does their A team play in ECNL this year and B team flight 1?


----------



## Kicker4Life

ToonArmy said:


> Since they don't play in DPL where 06 pre academy teams play this year does their A team play in ECNL this year and B team flight 1?


Right, but since DA starts at ‘06 for the ‘19/20 season, what team will be DA and what team will be ECNL currently their top ‘06 team is ECNL?


----------



## futboldad1

MWN said:


> Also consider that Surf is a brand.  Just about all the "surf" clubs are separate entities that license the brand.  Murrieta Surf, Inland Empire (now Legends), etc.  Nothing prevents any of these other affiliates from applying to the ECNL and filling a void or two left by clubs high tailing it for the DA.


Usually true, but OC are more centralized than a simple licensee such as Murrieta.


LASTMAN14 said:


> ECNL forced Surf in making a decision. It’s Surf who have the upper hand.


My point was that Surf are not going to try and delegitimize ECNL in an attempt to make DPL relevant as ECNL is not a pathway they've turned their back on. A good relationship remains between the two.


----------



## LASTMAN14

futboldad1 said:


> Usually true, but OC are more centralized than a simple licensee such as Murrieta.
> 
> 
> My point was that Surf are not going to try and delegitimize ECNL in an attempt to make DPL relevant as ECNL is not a pathway they've turned their back on. A good relationship remains between the two.


Agree with you. My response was to add to your statement.


----------



## Carlsbad10

[QUOTE="What will be interesting to see is how former ECNL clubs respond.  If it happened as I understand it I would not be surprised to see DPL clubs do everything in their power to make ECNL irrelevant.[/QUOTE]

Are you suggesting Duggan's DPL league will be the demise of ECNL?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Carlsbad10 said:


> Are you suggesting Duggan's DPL league will be the demise of ECNL?


If Surf doesn’t get ECNL back I would expect them to do everything they can to develop DPL into a competive alternative.  With or without MD.


----------



## With Pace

CopaMundial said:


> But without Baker, Blues other ECNL teams are not strong enough to win a championship, this year or next. So, to answer your question, yes, at Blues the ECNL is the second team, excluding Bakers two teams (U19 and U18/19 Composite)


Blues is trying to win another ecnl championship this year with the Baker olders or with the 06 team (which is good enough to potentially win it) in order to keep both again next year.  If they keep both, the plan is for the 2006 team to go DA next year.  However, Baker will have a very strong 07 ECNL team next year and will try to win an ecnl national championship with that team.  Seems like they will likely fail to win an ECNL national championship at some point, and then the question is will they choose DA or ECNL.


----------



## Dabizness

With Pace said:


> Blues is trying to win another ecnl championship this year with the Baker olders or with the 06 team (which is good enough to potentially win it) in order to keep both again next year.  If they keep both, the plan is for the 2006 team to go DA next year.  However, Baker will have a very strong 07 ECNL team next year and will try to win an ecnl national championship with that team.  Seems like they will likely fail to win an ECNL national championship at some point, and then the question is will they choose DA or ECNL.



Soooo...

As long as Blues can win at least one ECNL Championship per year, they can remain in ECNL, have their cake and eat it too? If you win, you automatically get to stay in? Then it would seem to me to win the U13 (since those girls aren’T in the DA yet) or U14 is best case to win a championship before they move those girls onto top teams and over to the DA? Then move second teams into ECNL? I suspect them to put all their eggs and recruit heavy U11 and U12 to keep winning the ECNL at the younger Division...no?

How can Surf get back into ECNL while they have their top teams in DA? it seems their only choice is to promote DPL “as best option outside of DA in SoCal” and try to lure all other clubs into playing in the DPL and spending countless weekends driving to Norco? All top teams at U13 are in DPL, then at U14 clubs (Legends, Surf, LA GALAXY, etc.) send second teams. So how can second teams compete with first teams in the ECNL? Legitimate question.

THe real question is...is the ECNL willing to give in, and cede ALL of SoCal to the DA? SoCal is a powerful   Region in the soccer world. There is plenty of top talent to go around. Enough to field two top flights, one in the DA and one in the ECNL. The question is...has the balance of top talent shifted to the DA, making ECNL irrelevant in SoCal? 

ECNL has 2-4 really good clubs/ teams at the top of most divisions.  But from Division to Division U13-U18 the bottom 5 clubs could be juggled, or better yet added to, or replaced to make the SW REGION even at 12 clubs/teams...with 6 solid clubs that can send multiple teams to play for championships year and year out. Will the ECNL kick some clubs out and seek to find a balance of talent in LA and SD COUNTIES? OC is well represented!

Does the ECNL need to adjust strategy and find balance in the clubs they admit from SW Region? If they lose a strong presence in the region, there is no way they can be
Considered on par with DA....true/false?


----------



## With Pace

Dabizness said:


> Soooo...
> 
> As long as Blues can win at least one ECNL Championship per year, they can remain in ECNL, have their cake and eat it too? If you win, you automatically get to stay in? Then it would seem to me to win the U13 (since those girls aren’T in the DA yet) or U14 is best case to win a championship before they move those girls onto top teams and over to the DA? Then move second teams into ECNL? I suspect them to put all their eggs and recruit heavy U11 and U12 to keep winning the ECNL at the younger Division...no?
> 
> How can Surf get back into ECNL while they have their top teams in DA? it seems their only choice is to promote DPL “as best option outside of DA in SoCal” and try to lure all other clubs into playing in the DPL and spending countless weekends driving to Norco? All top teams at U13 are in DPL, then at U14 clubs (Legends, Surf, LA GALAXY, etc.) send second teams. So how can second teams compete with first teams in the ECNL? Legitimate question.
> 
> THe real question is...is the ECNL willing to give in, and cede ALL of SoCal to the DA? SoCal is a powerful   Region in the soccer world. There is plenty of top talent to go around. Enough to field two top flights, one in the DA and one in the ECNL. The question is...has the balance of top talent shifted to the DA, making ECNL irrelevant in SoCal?
> 
> ECNL has 2-4 really good clubs/ teams at the top of most divisions.  But from Division to Division U13-U18 the bottom 5 clubs could be juggled, or better yet added to, or replaced to make the SW REGION even at 12 clubs/teams...with 6 solid clubs that can send multiple teams to play for championships year and year out. Will the ECNL kick some clubs out and seek to find a balance of talent in LA and SD COUNTIES? OC is well represented!
> 
> Does the ECNL need to adjust strategy and find balance in the clubs they admit from SW Region? If they lose a strong presence in the region, there is no way they can be
> Considered on par with DA....true/false?


At U13 girls, the best competition overall in SoCal is dpl, but the u13 blues and slammers teams in ecnl are among the top 5 teams in SoCal.  The u14 blues team is not very strong and clearly the b team for the club. I’ve been told that Baker plans to keep that 07 team in ecnl as they get older instead of moving them to da.  If so (and assuming the blues are actually able to keep both da and ecnl), it will be interesting to see if he can recruit and keep a strong group of girls together in ecnl when da appears to have taken over in SoCal as the top league.


----------



## LASTMAN14

With Pace said:


> Blues is trying to win another ecnl championship this year with the Baker olders or with the 06 team (which is good enough to potentially win it) in order to keep both again next year.  If they keep both, the plan is for the 2006 team to go DA next year.  However, Baker will have a very strong 07 ECNL team next year and will try to win an ecnl national championship with that team.  Seems like they will likely fail to win an ECNL national championship at some point, and then the question is will they choose DA or


Unless US Soccer asks them to commit.


----------



## Dabizness

LASTMAN14 said:


> Unless US Soccer asks them to commit.


Exactly!

It seems the whole selection and decision making process around who is in and who is out of the DA is political. Is US SOCCER now in the business of politics, pandering, and the lucrative business of youth soccer in America? Is the selection criteria clear and published, process transparent?  

Read below...US SOCCER mission statement...

Someone previously in this thread, I believe stated that the ECNL clubs themselves vote clubs in, can they vote to kick teams out? Politics? Market economics?

Where is the focus on player development? The reason why with each passing year the US women’s team continues to lose ground to world in the women’s game is due directly to the LACK of development of US game and players. Read the attached mission statement. Ask why is US soccer in the business of youth soccer league governance? Pandering to club through political maneuvers to get into the DA.

I have no faith in the US SOCCER DA, ECNL , or any other youth soccer organization to get this fixed for players or for the National team.

US Soccer mission statement...”player development “...joke!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Dabizness said:


> Exactly!
> 
> It seems the whole selection and decision making process around who is in and who is out of the DA is political. Is US SOCCER now in the business of politics, pandering, and the lucrative business of youth soccer in America? Is the selection criteria clear and published, process transparent?
> 
> Read below...US SOCCER mission statement...
> 
> Someone previously in this thread, I believe stated that the ECNL clubs themselves vote clubs in, can they vote to kick teams out? Politics? Market economics?
> 
> Where is the focus on player development? The reason why with each passing year the US women’s team continues to lose ground to world in the women’s game is due directly to the LACK of development of US game and players. Read the attached mission statement. Ask why is US soccer in the business of youth soccer league governance? Pandering to club through political maneuvers to get into the DA.
> 
> I have no faith in the US SOCCER DA, ECNL , or any other youth soccer organization to get this fixed for players or for the National team.
> 
> US Soccer mission statement...”player development “...joke!


It’s not any difference what ECNL is doing. ECNL just has a competitor.


----------



## Dabizness

LASTMAN14 said:


> It’s not any difference what ECNL is doing. ECNL just has a competitor.


Should US Soccer be in the business of youth soccer...in the “disguise” of “DEVELOPMENT “ ...as in Development Academy? Is the question.

But you are right, ECNL now has a competitor... and I would argue...the DA is beating them at their own game. I don’t think the ECNL has a good strategy for the SW REGION...specifically SoCal! The ECNL would be better served by employing a responsive strategy to the DA and provide a better service TO PLAYERS/parents that are focused on getting better, growing in the game, learning, and preparing for college and being a student athlete in college.

It is no secret that the DA is designed to provide a pathway to the National team. That is the express purpose, the DA by their own admission is not the pathway to college. So then why is their system and structure designed to support college recruiting? 

If the ECNL was designed and intended to be a pathway to college, then why haven’t they responded to a “competitor” that has eaten into 75 or more of its club and base? 

At some point, I don’t think that it is possible to make sense of this!!!  All I can think is that our national teams continue to struggle (in the wmnt continue to lose ground to other nations pushing forward)... and ask why? Then I look at it from where I sit...as a parent of youth player...faced with this gigantic clusterfuck... and can’t explain it, but can’t point to it and say...that’s why!!! 

Done and done...
Thanks for those who share knowledge, experiences, wisdom.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Dabizness said:


> Should US Soccer be in the business of youth soccer...in the “disguise” of “DEVELOPMENT “ ...as in Development Academy? Is the question.
> 
> But you are right, ECNL now has a competitor... and I would argue...the DA is beating them at their own game. I don’t think the ECNL has a good strategy for the SW REGION...specifically SoCal! The ECNL would be better served by employing a responsive strategy to the DA and provide a better service TO PLAYERS/parents that are focused on getting better, growing in the game, learning, and preparing for college and being a student athlete in college.
> 
> It is no secret that the DA is designed to provide a pathway to the National team. That is the express purpose, the DA by their own admission is not the pathway to college. So then why is their system and structure designed to support college recruiting?
> 
> If the ECNL was designed and intended to be a pathway to college, then why haven’t they responded to a “competitor” that has eaten into 75 or more of its club and base?
> 
> At some point, I don’t think that it is possible to make sense of this!!!  All I can think is that our national teams continue to struggle (in the wmnt continue to lose ground to other nations pushing forward)... and ask why? Then I look at it from where I sit...as a parent of youth player...faced with this gigantic clusterfuck... and can’t explain it, but can’t point to it and say...that’s why!!!
> 
> Done and done...
> Thanks for those who share knowledge, experiences, wisdom.


There are many questions that need to be answered. And some can only come with time. DA may be like FACEBOOK when it was in its earliest days. They didn’t know what it would become. However, it is a new and emerging avenue to college soccer.


----------



## Soccer43

the one aspect that seems to be missed in this discussion is that not all DA clubs are equal and not all ECNL clubs are equal.   There are some that are better than others in each category so if you played the top DA teams against the top ECNL teams they would likely be evenly matched.  DA is not a good fit for all top elite players so those players will not be in the DA.  The college coaches know this and will continue to be able to find the best players no matter where they are and the coach and club that you are with and their connections and reputations are what matter the most for college recruitment.  At the end of the day it is mostly a money grab with the parent's ponying up the cash and the coaches and clubs having a pay day while they promise opportunities and "development" whether it is DA or ECNL.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Dabizness said:


> Exactly!
> 
> It seems the whole selection and decision making process around who is in and who is out of the DA is political. Is US SOCCER now in the business of politics, pandering, and the lucrative business of youth soccer in America? Is the selection criteria clear and published, process transparent?
> 
> Read below...US SOCCER mission statement...
> 
> Someone previously in this thread, I believe stated that the ECNL clubs themselves vote clubs in, can they vote to kick teams out? Politics? Market economics?
> 
> Where is the focus on player development? The reason why with each passing year the US women’s team continues to lose ground to world in the women’s game is due directly to the LACK of development of US game and players. Read the attached mission statement. Ask why is US soccer in the business of youth soccer league governance? Pandering to club through political maneuvers to get into the DA.
> 
> I have no faith in the US SOCCER DA, ECNL , or any other youth soccer organization to get this fixed for players or for the National team.
> 
> US Soccer mission statement...”player development “...joke!


HAHA you are a confused soul but now worries most people are. Can you expand on why you say DA club selection is political? I know ECNL was prior to DA. Of all the years my kids have played soccer the first time we actually saw league coaching standards and development agenda was DA. I do not think it is a joke - what DA club does your DD play for where you are experiencing less development?


----------



## LadiesMan217

Soccer43 said:


> the one aspect that seems to be missed in this discussion is that not all DA clubs are equal and not all ECNL clubs are equal.   There are some that are better than others in each category so if you played the top DA teams against the top ECNL teams they would likely be evenly matched.  DA is not a good fit for all top elite players so those players will not be in the DA.  The college coaches know this and will continue to be able to find the best players no matter where they are and the coach and club that you are with and their connections and reputations are what matter the most for college recruitment.  At the end of the day it is mostly a money grab with the parent's ponying up the cash and the coaches and clubs having a pay day while they promise opportunities and "development" whether it is DA or ECNL.


What is a top club? My kid has played for 2 of the clubs in SoCal that are always 1st or 2nd in standings and I can tell you they are crap at development - as well as many of the others at the top as she trained with others for multiple weeks in search of soccer development. Good at attracting better athletic players with some soccer skills.


----------



## Soccer43

I didn't say "top clubs" , I said top "teams".  As everyone knows, within each club there are varying levels of teams and different coaches.  Some are better than others.  I don't think the DA is necessarily any better at contributing to development of players than ECNL or other leagues.  IMHO it has more to do with the individual coach's skills and knowledge.  Was not impressed with the coaching standards and mandated training protocol of the DA.  It was a good start but also saw it becoming a scripted process that did not respond to the players individual needs many times and did not always take advantage of the coach's own abilities.  I saw one coach in particular who was an incredible coach and trainer prior to DA and since this coach has lost some valuable qualities during involvement with the DA.


----------



## Dabizness

Soccer43 said:


> the one aspect that seems to be missed in this discussion is that not all DA clubs are equal and not all ECNL clubs are equal.   There are some that are better than others in each category so if you played the top DA teams against the top ECNL teams they would likely be evenly matched.  DA is not a good fit for all top elite players so those players will not be in the DA.  The college coaches know this and will continue to be able to find the best players no matter where they are and the coach and club that you are with and their connections and reputations are what matter the most for college recruitment.  At the end of the day it is mostly a money grab with the parent's ponying up the cash and the coaches and clubs having a pay day while they promise opportunities and "development" whether it is DA or ECNL.



Good stuff! 

I agree about the top and bottom of both leagues. That is why I initially brought up the question of “balance”.  In terms of quality and level of play but also geographic balance as well. Often times whether you are seeking DA or ECNL... due to geographic or coach/club quality PLAYERS HAVE LITTLE TO NO CHOICE!


----------



## LadiesMan217

Soccer43 said:


> I didn't say "top clubs" , I said top "teams".  As everyone knows, within each club there are varying levels of teams and different coaches.  Some are better than others.  I don't think the DA is necessarily any better at contributing to development of players than ECNL or other leagues.  IMHO it has more to do with the individual coach's skills and knowledge.  Was not impressed with the coaching standards and mandated training protocol of the DA.  It was a good start but also saw it becoming a scripted process that did not respond to the players individual needs many times and did not always take advantage of the coach's own abilities.  I saw one coach in particular who was an incredible coach and trainer prior to DA and since this coach has lost some valuable qualities during involvement with the DA.


I was actually impressed that there are standards and protocol. The coach is not applying what DA provided if it is not helping individual needs - it is all about 1% improvement increments for individuals. I guess a coach could apply it throughout the whole practice at a global level. There are definitely good coaches that do not have the credentials to coach DA next year; but, it is better to have some standards in general.


----------



## Dabizness

Lol


LadiesMan217 said:


> What is a top club? My kid has played for 2 of the clubs in SoCal that are always 1st or 2nd in standings and I can tell you they are crap at development - as well as many of the others at the top as she trained with others for multiple weeks in search of soccer development. Good at attracting better athletic players with some soccer skills.


...

Awesome post...love it! That says it All!!!!! Agreed 100%!


----------



## LASTMAN14

LadiesMan217 said:


> I was actually impressed that there are standards and protocol. The coach is not applying what DA provided if it is not helping individual needs - it is all about 1% improvement increments for individuals. I guess a coach could apply it throughout the whole practice at a global level. There are definitely good coaches that do not have the credentials to coach DA next year; but, it is better to have some standards in general.


Agree that is an established difference. I was told by a club official years before GDA was announced that one of the differences would be the standards put in place for all clubs.


----------



## Dos Equis

Dabizness said:


> But you are right, ECNL now has a competitor... and I would argue...the DA is beating them at their own game. I don’t think the ECNL has a good strategy for the SW REGION...specifically SoCal! The ECNL would be better served by employing a responsive strategy to the DA and provide a better service TO PLAYERS/parents that are focused on getting better, growing in the game, learning, and preparing for college and being a student athlete in college.
> 
> If the ECNL was designed and intended to be a pathway to college, then why haven’t they responded to a “competitor” that has eaten into 75 or more of its club and base?


----------



## Dos Equis

I would be interested in what you suggest a revised strategy and response should be.  ECNL has chosen new clubs in LA, San Diego and Arizona to replace some of those lost.  They could expand more, but need to balance out the quality issue with the geographic constaints. 

As for college path, any coach I have ever talked to says unequivocally the 5 ECNL annual showcases (if Nationals are included) are the best run college showcase events by far (better than DA, Surf, Silver Lakes).

ECNL cannot "beat" the DA as long as US Soccer is in the conflicted role of both running a league and selecting the players that make the national team pools.  The best ECNL can do is provide a first-class alternative.  So what more should they do to improve or differentiate the product they are offering?

This is relevant to the thread as it is about new ECNL clubs.  Who do they add to improve the league in the SW conference?


----------



## Dabizness

This is a great post from another thread....read it all...the point is appropriate here...regarding ECNL and DA politics and league competition.



futboldad1 said:


> With due respect (and I really mean that, I'm not trying to be rude), you're missing the point. Firstly, you say there's "no point in allowing DA players to play". Of course there is; representing your region, playing with unfamiliar players, playing MORE soccer not less. These are all huge "points" to play.
> 
> Secondly, you've bought everything US Soccer is selling by believing the scouts there are going "to pick who they want to play for the US team". US Soccer already knows who the _very_ few unicorns are that have national team potential at the young age groups. Everybody else who will play for the national team will get there the regular way --  by being a D1 standout.  GDA ID Camps are no different to ODP or ECNL all star teams - it's just recognition that you're doing well not a sign you're the next Mia Hamm.GDA is primarily an alternative route to college not a true national team selection pool. If it were a actual tool for national team selection there'd only be two GDA teams in CA (one north and one south) and the kids would truly be the cream of the crop. Instead it's a power and cash grab by the federation. I'm not knocking them for this, as all other organizations are similarly motivated.
> 
> My 06 DD plays at a DA club for the pre-DA team but my eyes are wide open. She wants to play D1 and GDA or ECNL is the best way to get there and from there the very slim chance of making the national team is an exciting one. But I sure as heck am not writing checks right now thinking it'll put her on the USWNT radar, and I hope nobody else is.


----------



## Real Deal

Dos Equis said:


> I would be interested in what you suggest a revised strategy and response should be.  ECNL has chosen new clubs in LA, San Diego and Arizona to replace some of those lost.  They could expand more, but need to balance out the quality issue with the geographic constaints.
> 
> As for college path, any coach I have ever talked to says unequivocally the 5 ECNL annual showcases (if Nationals are included) are the best run college showcase events by far (better than DA, Surf, Silver Lakes).
> 
> ECNL cannot "beat" the DA as long as US Soccer is in the conflicted role of both running a league and selecting the players that make the national team pools.  The best ECNL can do is provide a first-class alternative.  So what more should they do to improve or differentiate the product they are offering?
> 
> This is relevant to the thread as it is about new ECNL clubs.  Who do they add to improve the league in the SW conference?


FRAM was mentioned here before - is that add still on the table?


----------



## Dos Equis

Dabizness said:


> This is a great post from another thread....read it all...the point is appropriate here...regarding ECNL and DA politics and league competition.


I am not quite sure I understand how this answers the ECNL question. 

It makes a few good points about the issues with US Soccer, the reality of what the girls DA is versus what the girls DA is marketed/supposed to be, and the importance of college as a path for women's soccer.  Perhaps its best point is that the DA should be very limited and exclusive, a bracket of elite teams, not a large nationwide league. 

It also, perhaps accidentally, points out the ongoing problem that US Soccer still believes in unicorns, and their ability to find them.


----------



## Dos Equis

Real Deal said:


> FRAM was mentioned here before - is that add still on the table?


Last year, I heard from sources within ECNL and locally that the "finalists" from all the club applications to get ECNL in Socal were Westside Breakers, Fullerton, Fram and Rebels (not sure about BYSC, heard conflicting reports).  Obviously, Breakers presented a strong coaching and geographical case for entry, and I would argue their performance as LA Breakers validated that decision. 

The challenge in ECNL adding clubs now is that the DA, ECNL, Premier, DPL, SCDSL . . . league dilution bingo has left very few/no Socal clubs with top teams in multiple age groups in any club that are not already DA or ECNL.  So if ECNL wants to grow without allowing clubs with teams in DA, they either need to 1) get an exisintg DA club to leave for ECNL, or 2) select a geographical area they think has a large number of elite players underserved by the ECNL and find the club they think has the history, structure, fields and coaching staff needed to attract talent and build competitive teams (like Breakers did).


----------



## Dabizness

Dos Equis said:


> I am not quite sure I understand how this answers the ECNL question.
> 
> HERE IS THE POINT....
> 
> Perhaps its best point is that the DA should be very limited and exclusive, a bracket of elite teams, not a large nationwide league.
> 
> It also, perhaps accidentally, points out the ongoing problem that US Soccer still believes in unicorns, and their ability to find them.



The most salient point and implication is that the DA should not be a NATION WIDE LEAGUE!  It should be a small pool of the 1% who seek the YNT and WMNT....Hence ...leaving the Nation wide ELITE league to organizations like the ECNL.

“CASH RULES EVERYTHING AROUND ME”
C.R.E.A.M — get da money!

No other reason the DA has become a “league”


----------



## timmyh

Dabizness said:


> The most salient point and implication is that the DA should not be a NATION WIDE LEAGUE!  It should be a small pool of the 1% who seek the YNT and WMNT....Hence ...leaving the Nation wide ELITE league to organizations like the ECNL.
> 
> “CASH RULES EVERYTHING AROUND ME”
> C.R.E.A.M — get da money!
> 
> No other reason the DA has become a “league”


Just curious...how exactly do you think the federation is making money on the girls DA program? 
You are severely misinformed. They aren't.
The clubs are certainly making a ton of money, and will do so with or without the DA. But US Soccer isn't making anything on the girls DA. It's actually a money loser.
There may be plenty of things to gripe about, but this particular conspiracy theory didn't hold water.


----------



## MWN

Dabizness said:


> The most salient point and implication is that the DA should not be a NATION WIDE LEAGUE!  It should be a small pool of the 1% who seek the YNT and WMNT....Hence ...leaving the Nation wide ELITE league to organizations like the ECNL.
> 
> “CASH RULES EVERYTHING AROUND ME”
> C.R.E.A.M — get da money!
> 
> No other reason the DA has become a “league”


The Federation doesn't make money on either the Boys or Girls side.  In fact, the Federation's creation of the Girls DA was to accommodate voices from the girls that the Federation was engaged in gender based discrimination.  A few years ago, many of the women national team players started making allegations of discrimination relating to playing surfaces (artificial turf), pay discrepancies, and pointed to the lack of a girls DA as additional evidence of overt discrimination by US Soccer against girls.  The Girls DA was soon formed as part of a broad response to the discrimination claims.

The Federation understands that women's soccer is a money loser at all but the Women's National Team level.  Women's pro soccer, college soccer, HS soccer, etc., all lose money.  If you were to walk the halls of Chicago back then, you would appreciate it wasn't a money grab, but lawsuit avoidance.


----------



## Dabizness

MWN said:


> The Federation doesn't make money on either the Boys or Girls side.  In fact, the Federation's creation of the Girls DA was to accommodate voices from the girls that the Federation was engaged in gender based discrimination.  A few years ago, many of the women national team players started making allegations of discrimination relating to playing surfaces (artificial turf), pay discrepancies, and pointed to the lack of a girls DA as additional evidence of overt discrimination by US Soccer against girls.  The Girls DA was soon formed as part of a broad response to the discrimination claims.
> 
> The Federation understands that women's soccer is a money loser at all but the Women's National Team level.  Women's pro soccer, college soccer, HS soccer, etc., all lose money.  If you were to walk the halls of Chicago back then, you would appreciate it wasn't a money grab, but lawsuit avoidance.


Never meant to imply or insinuate that US SOCCER was sitting in a room stacking dollars!

The idea is that politics and money go hand in hand. Not that money is flowing into the coffers of US SOCCER, but that the DA clubs, those associated with them, those associated with the DA, are all motivated by personal financial gain and not the best interest of players. US Soccer Is trying to address issues with their system, and see an opportunity. That opportunity comes at a cost. A cost for who? The players.

Is the Girls DA FREE? Why or why not? Should you be paying for opportunity to be in a National team player pool/league? Pay for play? Or only the top 1%, who are then subsidized by the Federation and “developed”.

If you are saying the “people” are
Not using the “Development Academy “ moniker to make money I can respect that, just
Don’t believe it. US SOCCER might not be stacking dollars in a room but “people “ are...

Maybe there is no “financial “ factor....if so then why did the DA create a league?

Standardization? Really...requiring coaches to have licenses? They already did that! Do you really believe that the development is standardized?

How?


----------



## jpeter

Ussoccer puts in fewer resouces than most people imagine for DA.  The clubs & players parents foot almost all the expenses.  The $50 yearly registration fee per player * 30k+ is a nice chunk of change $$$.

The put in just about the minimum just to saying there doing something while the USSF sits on 100mil dollar or more war chest each year run by SUM & Wall Street investment bankers.  That's all about $$$ and it's a shame those funds are not investment in something to improve soccer in the us such as more fields for example.

Out of the 35,000+ players ussda only provided scholarships(federal poverty levels only) for *565 *Academy players, reaching boys and girls.   $1500 a piece only covers a fraction of what da costs, might pay for a players travel or partial and that's about it:
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20181231-DA-Grows-Mission-to-Produce-World-Class-Players


----------



## MWN

US Soccer's "audited" financials are available for all to see:
https://www.ussoccer.com/about/federation-services/resource-center/financial-information

I anybody takes the time to look, you will see that annual expenses run between 80 to 90 Mil per year (2016/2017) and "youth registration" represents about 4.2M.

With regard to the surplus, there are two schools of thought: (1) as articulated by @jpeter "Spend it all and operate "hand to mouth.""; and (2) build the investments and surpluses in a way that allows US Soccer to move to the next level.  What is the next level?  Just take a look at the Federations, such as England's that actually owns assets and makes money off those assets (Wimbley Stadium for example).  I believe US Soccer needs to build its surpluses, while sharing a little with the Foundation and/or others.  At the moment all of its youth efforts are losses and its greatest revenue sources are the National Teams (USMNT and USWNT).


----------



## Simisoccerfan

If US Soccer allowed solidarity payments, PA Classics would get somewhere between $500K and $1M from Pulisic's Chelsea deal.   Allowing solidarity paytments is really the only way to remove the pay for play system.


----------



## Kicker4Life

How do we get this thread back on track?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> How do we get this thread back on track?


I had to go back and look.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> I had to go back and look.


Some of us got baited into another GDA debate....but I saw it coming after the response to my last post and pulled back.


----------



## LASTMAN14

I’m not even sure my posts had to do with either.


----------



## Real Deal

Dos Equis said:


> Last year, I heard from sources within ECNL and locally that the "finalists" from all the club applications to get ECNL in Socal were Westside Breakers, Fullerton, Fram and Rebels (not sure about BYSC, heard conflicting reports).  Obviously, Breakers presented a strong coaching and geographical case for entry, and I would argue their performance as LA Breakers validated that decision.
> 
> The challenge in ECNL adding clubs now is that the DA, ECNL, Premier, DPL, SCDSL . . . league dilution bingo has left very few/no Socal clubs with top teams in multiple age groups in any club that are not already DA or ECNL.  So if ECNL wants to grow without allowing clubs with teams in DA, they either need to 1) get an exisintg DA club to leave for ECNL, or 2) select a geographical area they think has a large number of elite players underserved by the ECNL and find the club they think has the history, structure, fields and coaching staff needed to attract talent and build competitive teams (like Breakers did).


It takes an hour (or more) to get to Breakers from N. LA County and from S. LA County.  It would've been nice to see options for both of those areas.  The afternoon traffic is absolutely horrid in LA area and people just won't do it.  Hence, ECNL is basically not an  option.  They should know that.


----------



## MarkM

Real Deal said:


> It takes an hour (or more) to get to Breakers from N. LA County and from S. LA County.  It would've been nice to see options for both of those areas.  The afternoon traffic is absolutely horrid in LA area and people just won't do it.  Hence, ECNL is basically not an  option.  They should know that.


It doesn't care.  It only selects clubs that don't represent a threat to ECNL's current membership.  That seems to be ECNL's most important criteria.  It's obviously far too insular.  The only check on ECNL is competition.


----------



## AstroWorld

Dos Equis said:


> Last year, I heard from sources within ECNL and locally that the "finalists" from all the club applications to get ECNL in Socal were Westside Breakers, Fullerton, Fram and Rebels (not sure about BYSC, heard conflicting reports).  Obviously, Breakers presented a strong coaching and geographical case for entry, and I would argue their performance as LA Breakers validated that decision.
> 
> The challenge in ECNL adding clubs now is that the DA, ECNL, Premier, DPL, SCDSL . . . league dilution bingo has left very few/no Socal clubs with top teams in multiple age groups in any club that are not already DA or ECNL.  So if ECNL wants to grow without allowing clubs with teams in DA, they either need to 1) get an exisintg DA club to leave for ECNL, or 2) select a geographical area they think has a large number of elite players underserved by the ECNL and find the club they think has the history, structure, fields and coaching staff needed to attract talent and build competitive teams (like Breakers did).


IMO Rebels is a strong candidate for ECNL.  They fill a need geographical need and have the proven results.  The girls DOC is doing a fantastic job and I think they would make an immediate impact in ECNL next year.

Westside Breakers is a different story.  They didn't really have the track record of being a strong club (they won a National Cup for the 1st time last year with the G02 age group.)  And they added a struggling boy’s side (FCLA) and re-named the club LA Breakers.  Their record in ECNL is 16 Wins, 51 Losses, 6 ties with 75 Goals For and 203 Goals against.  They are in danger of losing their main field (https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-va-lease-audit-20181005-story.html) and I am not sure how strong their coaching staff is considering the fall record.  Most of their teams finished in last place with lopsided losses of 0-5, 0-7 in many games. The box they checked was solely geographical, but nobody can get there due to the heavy traffic on the 405.

I can assure you now that the LA Breakers are on the inside they will do everything they can to not allow FRAM in or any other LA based clubs to gain ECNL status cause it will weaken the pool of players they have to draw from.  Will be interesting to see what move ECNL makes next...


----------



## Dos Equis

AstroWorld said:


> IMO Rebels is a strong candidate for ECNL.  They fill a need geographical need and have the proven results.  The girls DOC is doing a fantastic job and I think they would make an immediate impact in ECNL next year.
> 
> Westside Breakers is a different story.  They didn't really have the track record of being a strong club (they won a National Cup for the 1st time last year with the G02 age group.)  And they added a struggling boy’s side (FCLA) and re-named the club LA Breakers.  Their record in ECNL is 16 Wins, 51 Losses, 6 ties with 75 Goals For and 203 Goals against.  They are in danger of losing their main field (https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-va-lease-audit-20181005-story.html) and I am not sure how strong their coaching staff is considering the fall record.  Most of their teams finished in last place with lopsided losses of 0-5, 0-7 in many games. The box they checked was solely geographical, but nobody can get there due to the heavy traffic on the 405.
> 
> I can assure you now that the LA Breakers are on the inside they will do everything they can to not allow FRAM in or any other LA based clubs to gain ECNL status cause it will weaken the pool of players they have to draw from.  Will be interesting to see what move ECNL makes next...


The Breakers coaching I was referring to was the affiliation with UCLA they announced in their press release.  I have only seen their 16's and 17's play, and they were clearly attempting to play an appealing style of soccer.  I stand corrected on the performance of their U13-U15 teams, and I have not seen them play, so hard to judge in their first year. 

There is almost no "easy" place to get to if it is 10 miles or more away from you in the area from Long Beach to Sherman Oaks, and from the coast to 20 miles inland, without terrible north/south or east/west Traffic.  

Rebels makes sense in some categories, but what South Bay, LA or SF Valley based clubs at this point make sense to add in terms of fields, coaches, club structure/ethics and track record/history?  I leave recent performance out because at this point, there really is no existing non-DA/ECNL club that has teams ready to compete.  They are going to have to use their new league status to recruit.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Dos Equis said:


> The Breakers coaching I was referring to was the affiliation with UCLA they announced in their press release.  I have only seen their 16's and 17's play, and they were clearly attempting to play an appealing style of soccer.  I stand corrected on the performance of their U13-U15 teams, and I have not seen them play, so hard to judge in their first year.
> 
> There is almost no "easy" place to get to if it is 10 miles or more away from you in the area from Long Beach to Sherman Oaks, and from the coast to 20 miles inland, without terrible north/south or east/west Traffic.
> 
> Rebels makes sense in some categories, but what South Bay, LA or SF Valley based clubs at this point make sense to add in terms of fields, coaches, club structure/ethics and track record/history?  I leave recent performance out because at this point, there really is no existing non-DA/ECNL club that has teams ready to compete.  They are going to have to use their new league status to recruit.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

I really hope Rebels gets a break and gets ecnl..


----------



## terrence

AstroWorld said:


> IMO Rebels is a strong candidate for ECNL.  They fill a need geographical need and have the proven results.  The girls DOC is doing a fantastic job and I think they would make an immediate impact in ECNL next year.
> 
> Westside Breakers is a different story.  They didn't really have the track record of being a strong club (they won a National Cup for the 1st time last year with the G02 age group.)  And they added a struggling boy’s side (FCLA) and re-named the club LA Breakers.  Their record in ECNL is 16 Wins, 51 Losses, 6 ties with 75 Goals For and 203 Goals against.  They are in danger of losing their main field (https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-va-lease-audit-20181005-story.html) and I am not sure how strong their coaching staff is considering the fall record.  Most of their teams finished in last place with lopsided losses of 0-5, 0-7 in many games. The box they checked was solely geographical, but nobody can get there due to the heavy traffic on the 405.
> 
> I can assure you now that the LA Breakers are on the inside they will do everything they can to not allow FRAM in or any other LA based clubs to gain ECNL status cause it will weaken the pool of players they have to draw from.  Will be interesting to see what move ECNL makes next...


VA is not the Main field for ECNL teams. Breakers was not one of the illegal tenants. While I agree overall the teams are weak , the 02 and 03 look strong. As far as the traffic, it sucks but this was a huge area that DA and ECNL missed. High level players were forced to leave the area and trek to Real, Eagles, Slammers etc..


----------



## G03_SD

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I really hope Rebels gets a break and gets ecnl..


They were doing just fine putting girls in colleges without ECNL. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Dabizness

G03_SD said:


> They were doing just fine putting girls in colleges without ECNL. Be careful what you wish for.



Please elaborate??? Explain how ECNL would not be good?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Dabizness said:


> Please elaborate??? Explain how ECNL would not be good?


Crazy to think that the rebels wouldn’t want a higher tier league especially having to compete against Albion’s DA


----------



## so cal

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Crazy to think that the rebels wouldn’t want a higher tier league especially having to compete against Albion’s DA


----------



## so cal

G03_SD said:


> They were doing just fine putting girls in colleges without ECNL. Be careful what you wish for.


Yes please elaborate your statement? What are you saying?


----------



## Dargle

terrence said:


> VA is not the Main field for ECNL teams. Breakers was not one of the illegal tenants. While I agree overall the teams are weak , the 02 and 03 look strong. As far as the traffic, it sucks but this was a huge area that DA and ECNL missed. High level players were forced to leave the area and trek to Real, Eagles, Slammers etc..


The VA is the main practice field for the club and its fields are used for some of the regular club teams as well as some ECNL teams (the GU13, for instance, has used the VA field for games).  If (or when) they lose the VA, there will be pressure put on its remaining fields, including those that might have been previously reserved for the ECNL teams.  Moreover, the main club may spill over into fields used by other area clubs, which will put pressure on those clubs to push for more time at the fields (e.g., Uni HS and Pali HS) used by the ECNL teams.  As it is, there are other clubs using those fields, plus two AYSO regions.  Much like traffic, field space is a mess on the westside.


----------



## Dos Equis

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Crazy to think that the rebels wouldn’t want a higher tier league especially having to compete against Albion’s DA


So DA or nothing?  Rebels gets ECNL, my pitch might be access to 4 national college showcases a year, the ability to play against some of the most talented players in the country, and a well-organized, established league with a proven track record of putting their member clubs and players first.  If I had to address Albion as competition, at the risk of sounding negative, their record across all age groups in their second year in the DA is signing up for a whole lot of "development."

But ultimately is comes down to coaching at the younger ages (and at the olders as well), not leagues, and I do not have insight into Rebels vs. Albion staff.  I expected Albion's coaching staff to produce better results, so perhaps you have insight into their performance.


----------



## Dabizness

Dos Equis said:


> So DA or nothing?  Rebels gets ECNL, my pitch might be access to 4 national college showcases a year, the ability to play against some of the most talented players in the country, and a well-organized, established league with a proven track record of putting their member clubs and players first.  If I had to address Albion as competition, at the risk of sounding negative, their record across all age groups in their second year in the DA is signing up for a whole lot of "development."
> 
> But ultimately is comes down to coaching at the younger ages (and at the olders as well), not leagues, and I do not have insight into Rebels vs. Albion staff.  I expected Albion's coaching staff to produce better results, so perhaps you have insight into their performance.



Who has insight to coaching for ECNL/DA clubs in the San Diego and LA regionS we’re talking about?

Albion coaching for DA teams only?
Sharks ECNL coaches?

Rebels potentially?
LA POTENTIAL?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Dos Equis said:


> So DA or nothing?  Rebels gets ECNL, my pitch might be access to 4 national college showcases a year, the ability to play against some of the most talented players in the country, and a well-organized, established league with a proven track record of putting their member clubs and players first.  If I had to address Albion as competition, at the risk of sounding negative, their record across all age groups in their second year in the DA is signing up for a whole lot of "development."
> 
> But ultimately is comes down to coaching at the younger ages (and at the olders as well), not leagues, and I do not have insight into Rebels vs. Albion staff.  I expected Albion's coaching staff to produce better results, so perhaps you have insight into their performance.


I honestly think rebels have the right formula for development (possession base) with coach Gabe for the littles , Coach Abel/Cam for the middle age and coach Ryan for the olders..whether it’s for da or ecnl. But for whatever reasons be da or ecnl haven’t really gave Rebels the chance to get in these leagues (beside the boys 07 who won state cup and now they’re da) There’s a lot of talent in the south bay leaving this area to go play for teams that have the higher tier leagues in north county or la..Now if they get da or ecnl that cuts the pipeline hopefully and the talent might stay in the South Bay..


----------



## Dabizness

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I honestly think rebels have the right formula for development (possession base) with coach Gabe for the littles , Coach Abel/Cam for the middle age and coach Ryan for the olders..whether it’s for da or ecnl. But for whatever reasons be da or ecnl haven’t really gave Rebels the chance to get in these leagues (beside the boys 07 who won state cup and now they’re da) There’s a lot of talent in the south bay leaving this area to go play for teams that have the higher tier leagues in north county or la..Now if they get da or ecnl that cuts the pipeline hopefully and the talent might stay in the South Bay..



Thank you


----------



## G03_SD

What are Rebels club fees right now for the top girls teams, just for registration, coaching and uniform?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

G03_SD said:


> What are Rebels club fees right now for the top girls teams, just for registration, coaching and uniform?


About 600 for fees uniforms 200 and coaching fees about 65 a month
Now are you going to answer the question that was asked earlier on the thread how ecnl would be bad for Rebels?


----------



## LASTMAN14

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> About 600 for fees uniforms 200 and coaching fees about 65 a month
> Now are you going to answer the question that was asked earlier on the thread how ecnl would be bad for Rebels?


That’s an amazing cost. Good value for those coaches.


----------



## G03_SD

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> About 600 for fees uniforms 200 and coaching fees about 65 a month
> Now are you going to answer the question that was asked earlier on the thread how ecnl would be bad for Rebels?


I didn't say ENCL would be bad, I'm saying the system Rebels have in place is working, why not keep implementing it. Rebels have had great success when they pool together top talents for their 00s 01s and 02s ( the 00s benefit from the 01s playing up, the 01s benefit from the 02s playing up etc). And their timing is couldn't be more perfect as these teams peak at prime recruiting years.  And not to mention, all this for under 1K a year, what a bargain. Would top players want to pay up to 3K with  ECNL, or they now have a good financial incentive to go to Albion/Surf/Sharks and possibly be scholarshipped and play for free.


----------



## futboldad1

Dos Equis said:


> So DA or nothing?


You're misreading his post/quoted post. He's saying DA or ECNL must surely be on the Rebels wishlist.


----------



## Monkey

The problem with Rebels and a lot of South Bay clubs in general
is that parents cannot afford or are unwilling to pay to play (coaching fees, travel....)  in these higher level leagues that require more travel.  Sorry to talk in generalizations but that has been our experience. Those that are willing to step up to the next level have to leave the area to find teams willing to compete, especially on the girls side.  For example friends told me that the 2004 girls teams played SDDA this year because the parents were not willing to play Coast.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Monkey said:


> The problem with Rebels and a lot of South Bay clubs in general
> is that parents cannot afford or are unwilling to pay to play (coaching fees, travel....)  in these higher level leagues that require more travel.  Sorry to talk in generalizations but that has been our experience. Those that are willing to step up to the next level have to leave the area to find teams willing to compete, especially on the girls side.  For example friends told me that the 2004 girls teams played SDDA this year because the parents were not willing to play Coast.


Very true but I think it has to do with not having actually home games. I honestly feel if the rebels did get ecnl or da the team would cut the travel by half with league play being that the team would have home games at southwestern college vs galaway downs with thier $10 parking.


----------



## Dabizness

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Very true but I think it has to do with not having actually home games. I honestly feel if the rebels did get ecnl or da the team would cut the travel by half with league play being that the team would have home games at southwestern college vs galaway downs with thier $10 parking.


I hear your point. Home games are important. At the end of the day it would be $60-80 for parking for the season of home games at Galway.

However, I think the point is when you step up to ECNL or DA, you got to pay to play. Period! No matter how you add it up. Driving, parking, hotel, flights, Registration. Discussion about $ should not even be an issue, it’s assumed. Everyone has to be on board with the pay to play model. No way around it.


----------



## oh canada

Monkey said:


> The problem with Rebels and a lot of South Bay clubs in general
> is that parents cannot afford or are unwilling to pay to play (coaching fees, travel....)  in these higher level leagues that require more travel.  Sorry to talk in generalizations but that has been our experience. Those that are willing to step up to the next level have to leave the area to find teams willing to compete, especially on the girls side.  For example friends told me that the 2004 girls teams played SDDA this year because the parents were not willing to play Coast.


this is dumb.  I live in OC, not SouthBay San Diego, but to say parents can't afford travel out-of-state for youth sports is ridiculous.  I know Rebels has been traveling to far away places for Regional and National Cups for years.  And beyond soccer they consistently have youth baseball teams playing in the Little League World Series -- yes, the one on ESPN, in Pennsylvania -- as just one other prominent example.  Parents make it work.

Sharks would be the biggest loser if Rebels gets ECNL.  Albion and Surf (who both poach Rebels players with a promise of better competition would be losers as well).   If Rebels wants ECNL, I don't see any good reason not to give it to them.


----------



## espola

oh canada said:


> this is dumb.  I live in OC, not SouthBay San Diego, but to say parents can't afford travel out-of-state for youth sports is ridiculous.  I know Rebels has been traveling to far away places for Regional and National Cups for years.  And beyond soccer they consistently have youth baseball teams playing in the Little League World Series -- yes, the one on ESPN, in Pennsylvania -- as just one other prominent example.  Parents make it work.
> 
> Sharks would be the biggest loser if Rebels gets ECNL.  Albion and Surf (who both poach Rebels players with a promise of better competition would be losers as well).   If Rebels wants ECNL, I don't see any good reason not to give it to them.


Travel cost to LL World Series is paid for by Little League International.

http://archive.littleleague.org/media/llnewsarchive/2007stories/07series_facts_8-15-07.htm


----------



## espola

espola said:


> Travel cost to LL World Series is paid for by Little League International.
> 
> http://archive.littleleague.org/media/llnewsarchive/2007stories/07series_facts_8-15-07.htm


It appears that someone "dislikes" facts.


----------



## RedCard

espola said:


> Travel cost to LL World Series is paid for by Little League International.
> 
> http://archive.littleleague.org/media/llnewsarchive/2007stories/07series_facts_8-15-07.htm


I believe that's just for the LL player. If mom and dad want to go to Pennsylvania, then it's out of pocket for them.


----------



## espola

RedCard said:


> I believe that's just for the LL player. If mom and dad want to go to Pennsylvania, then it's out of pocket for them.


And?


----------



## Dabizness

oh canada said:


> this is dumb.  I live in OC, not SouthBay San Diego, but to say parents can't afford travel out-of-state for youth sports is ridiculous.  I know Rebels has been traveling to far away places for Regional and National Cups for years.  And beyond soccer they consistently have youth baseball teams playing in the Little League World Series -- yes, the one on ESPN, in Pennsylvania -- as just one other prominent example.  Parents make it work.
> 
> Sharks would be the biggest loser if Rebels gets ECNL.  Albion and Surf (who both poach Rebels players with a promise of better competition would be losers as well).   If Rebels wants ECNL, I don't see any good reason not to give it to them.


No good reason.
Which makes you think with the season coming to an end in a few months and decisions being made now...set to be announced in the coming months...who will be the new ECNL teams?

Goes back to why do these organizations do what they do, when “reason” and logic is plain to see.


----------



## oh canada

RedCard said:


> I believe that's just for the LL player. If mom and dad want to go to Pennsylvania, then it's out of pocket for them.


Exactly.


----------



## espola

oh canada said:


> Exactly.


"Parents make it work."


----------



## Monkey

Monkey said:


> The problem with Rebels and a lot of South Bay clubs in general
> is that parents cannot afford or are unwilling to pay to play (coaching fees, travel....)  in these higher level leagues that require more travel.  Sorry to talk in generalizations but that has been our experience. Those that are willing to step up to the next level have to leave the area to find teams willing to compete, especially on the girls side.  For example friends told me that the 2004 girls teams played SDDA this year because the parents were not willing to play Coast.





FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Very true but I think it has to do with not having actually home games. I honestly feel if the rebels did get ecnl or da the team would cut the travel by half with league play being that the team would have home games at southwestern college vs galaway downs with thier $10 parking.





oh canada said:


> this is dumb.  I live in OC, not SouthBay San Diego, but to say parents can't afford travel out-of-state for youth sports is ridiculous.  I know Rebels has been traveling to far away places for Regional and National Cups for years.  And beyond soccer they consistently have youth baseball teams playing in the Little League World Series -- yes, the one on ESPN, in Pennsylvania -- as just one other prominent example.  Parents make it work.


Oh Canada please go back and read what I wrote.  Parents cannot afford or are unwilling to pay, especially on the girls side. My child has played at Rebels and that was our experience. More than average scholarships and vocal parents complaining about paying for extra travel and even complaining about extra travel in general.  This is especially true for playing in a league that requires travel without a guarantee of advancing to Western Regionals, Nationals and other similar championships.

The 2004 girls teams are a good example.  Last year they played in the top flight of Coast but this year they took a step back to play in Presidio(SDDA).  Do you know why?  I heard first hand from families on the team and 2004 families playing up on the 2003 team.

Fernando who I know is still down there agrees with what I said..

Your example of Little Legaue is misguided because they play in the local league and when they advance, the qualifying tournament for the World Championship is in San Bernardino plus these same parents seem to be willing to shell out more for their sons.

I have personal experience with this club and this has been my experience. Can you say the same?  Please stop speculating about things you don’t have first hand experience with and therefore cannot understand.


----------



## Dabizness

Monkey said:


> Oh Canada please go back and read what I wrote.  Parents cannot afford or are unwilling to pay, especially on the girls side. My child has played at Rebels and that was our experience. More than average scholarships and vocal parents complaining about paying for extra travel and even complaining about extra travel in general.  This is especially true for playing in a league that requires travel without a guarantee of advancing to Western Regionals, Nationals and other similar championships.
> 
> The 2004 girls teams are a good example.  Last year they played in the top flight of Coast but this year they took a step back to play in Presidio(SDDA).  Do you know why?  I heard first hand from families on the team and 2004 families playing up on the 2003 team.
> 
> Fernando who I know is still down there agrees with what I said..
> 
> Your example of Little Legaue is misguided because they play in the local league and when they advance, the qualifying tournament for the World Championship is in San Bernardino plus these same parents seem to be willing to shell out more for their sons.
> 
> I have personal experience with this club and this has been my experience. Can you say the same?  Please stop speculating about things you don’t have first hand experience with and therefore cannot understand.


Part of changing the culture of an organization entails, making changes in the following:

1. Expectations
2. Belief Systems
3. Environment 
4. Personnel 
5. Levels of commitment 


Although, Organizational change is not limited to these.

As you attest to, the current climate in Central San Diego is an issue which forces central SD players into few options, and ultimately to look for answers usually at Albion, Surf, or farther north. ECNL will obligate certain non negotiables, which most players that leave and travel north look for...by ECNL entering the most southern Region of Cal South, won’t they be providing a much needed solution to the players who MUST go north? Won’t  the “CHANGE”  to ECNL and it’s obligatory cause and environment force those unwilling to change out, or into lower level teams?


----------



## G03_SD

Dabizness said:


> Part of changing the culture of an organization entails, making changes in the following:
> 
> 1. Expectations
> 2. Belief Systems
> 3. Environment
> 4. Personnel
> 5. Levels of commitment
> 
> 
> Although, Organizational change is not limited to these.
> 
> As you attest to, the current climate in Central San Diego is an issue which forces central SD players into few options, and ultimately to look for answers usually at Albion, Surf, or farther north. ECNL will obligate certain non negotiables, which most players that leave and travel north look for...by ECNL entering the most southern Region of Cal South, won’t they be providing a much needed solution to the players who MUST go north? Won’t  the “CHANGE”  to ECNL and it’s obligatory cause and environment force those unwilling to change out, or into lower level teams?


ECNL doesn't raise the cost just for the ENCL players and teams, it raises the cost across the board for all players. The latter is more true if they need to provide financial aids to those on the ENCL teams, the money for these has to come from somewhere.


----------



## oh canada

Monkey said:


> Oh Canada please go back and read what I wrote.  Parents cannot afford or are unwilling to pay, especially on the girls side. My child has played at Rebels and that was our experience. More than average scholarships and vocal parents complaining about paying for extra travel and even complaining about extra travel in general.  This is especially true for playing in a league that requires travel without a guarantee of advancing to Western Regionals, Nationals and other similar championships.
> 
> The 2004 girls teams are a good example.  Last year they played in the top flight of Coast but this year they took a step back to play in Presidio(SDDA).  Do you know why?  I heard first hand from families on the team and 2004 families playing up on the 2003 team.
> 
> Fernando who I know is still down there agrees with what I said..
> 
> Your example of Little Legaue is misguided because they play in the local league and when they advance, the qualifying tournament for the World Championship is in San Bernardino plus these same parents seem to be willing to shell out more for their sons.
> 
> I have personal experience with this club and this has been my experience. Can you say the same?  Please stop speculating about things you don’t have first hand experience with and therefore cannot understand.


"...same parents seem to be willing to shell out more for their sons."

So now these "Rebels and a lot of SouthBay club parents" are cheap AND sexist?    

I think you are making some very broad assumptions based on one team's decisions.  For any family, it's never just a COST analysis, it's a COST/BENEFIT calculation.  Traveling for Coast League every game from SouthBay SD -- not a big benefit, especially if the other teams in the league aren't that challenging.  Paying for and traveling to San Bernardino for the chance to be on ESPN -- huge benefit.  Traveling to Idaho (or pick your state) for championship games, or across the country for this Super Y League (whatever that is), make the benefit cut too for these parents bc the teams are travelling there as well.  I would think ECNL too would be a big enough benefit for these families to pay more for. 

In any event, Rebels staff knows their families better than anyone -- or at least they should.  If they are applying for ECNL then they already know/think that enough club parents will believe that the added cost is worth it.  So to suggest that affordability is a barrier to ECNL entry for a club that draws from an area of 300-400K people is just incorrect imo.  In summers I have business in the area and in TJ, so some familiarity with the club through friends etc. even though my kids never played there (but all 3 have always played for a club with similar demographics).


----------



## Monkey

Dabizness said:


> Part of changing the culture of an organization entails, making changes in the following:
> 
> 1. Expectations
> 2. Belief Systems
> 3. Environment
> 4. Personnel
> 5. Levels of commitment
> 
> 
> Although, Organizational change is not limited to these.
> 
> As you attest to, the current climate in Central San Diego is an issue which forces central SD players into few options, and ultimately to look for answers usually at Albion, Surf, or farther north. ECNL will obligate certain non negotiables, which most players that leave and travel north look for...by ECNL entering the most southern Region of Cal South, won’t they be providing a much needed solution to the players who MUST go north? Won’t  the “CHANGE”  to ECNL and it’s obligatory cause and environment force those unwilling to change out, or into lower level teams?


Great have at it, change the culture. But not on my kids back. I will do what is best for my child, not the club. For all you people that think I am Will, sorry to disappoint. You can look at my earlier posts when I was hanging onto Rebels hoping that the culture would change before I felt it was in my children’s best interest to move on.  Rebels does have some great coaches but as long as they bow down to the pressure of parents it is a toxic situation. Again just look at the 2004 girls team.

And for your information it is not central San Diego but south.


----------



## Monkey

Does anyone have first hand knowledge whether Rebels applies for ECNL or are you all making assumptions?  And in my opinion Randy adds nothing other than a liability.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Monkey said:


> Does anyone have first hand knowledge whether Rebels applies for ECNL or are you all making assumptions?  And in my opinion Randy adds nothing other than a liability.


They apply every year for da and ecnl


----------



## Monkey

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Very true but I think it has to do with not having actually home games. I honestly feel if the rebels did get ecnl or da the team would cut the travel by half with league play being that the team would have home games at southwestern college vs galaway downs with thier $10 parking.


I dont get you. First you agree in large part with me, then you assume you know who I am in DMs and call me names.  All I did is give my opinion based on our families personal experience with the Rebels. You dont like it tough. Nuf said on the issue.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Monkey said:


> I dont get you. First you agree in large part with me, then you assume you know who I am in DMs and call me names.  All I did is give my opinion based on our families personal experience with the Rebels. You dont like it tough. Nuf said on the issue.


I agreed with some of the stuff you said.. but because i want to find out who you are you get offended ? My name is Fernando just like my screen name.. my daughter plays for Ryan’s/Cam 05 team.. you see the difference between you and I.. I don’t need to hide.. I can say the things on this thread in real life and to the face of any doc or coach on my daughters team.


----------



## Monkey

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I agreed with some of the stuff you said.. but because i want to find out who you are you get offended ? My name is Fernando just like my screen name.. my daughter plays for Ryan’s/Cam 05 team.. you see the difference between you and I.. I don’t need to hide.. I can say the things on this thread in real life and to the face of any doc or coach on my daughters team.


Good for you.  However, how comfortable should I feel when you are stalking me online, calling me names in DMs for giving my opinion, including F@#$er?  Sounds like you are well on your way to being one of the Rebels parents that Surfref talks about getting out of hand.  Way to represent the Rebels.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Monkey said:


> Good for you.  However, how comfortable should I feel when you are stalking me online, calling me names in DMs for giving my opinion, including F@#$er?  Sounds like you are well on your way to being one of the Rebels parents that Surfref talks about getting out of hand.  Way to represent the Rebels.


Dude.. you are nuts...spoken like a ex rebel parent for sure
Anyways.. I know a Rob and that’s the way we talk to each other.. apparently you are not Rob lol


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Dude.. you are nuts...spoken like a ex rebel parent for sure
> Anyways.. I know a Rob and that’s the way we talk to each other.. apparently you are not Rob lol


Since when is it acceptable to post private messages?


----------



## espola

Fact said:


> Since when is it acceptable to post private messages?


Since when is it acceptable to send things like that?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> Since when is it acceptable to post private messages?


When people start saying that I’m harassing and calling them names when it’s not true. That pic is pretty much a receipt.. lol


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> When people start saying that I’m harassing and calling them names when it’s not true. That pic is pretty much a receipt.. lol


I don’t see anyone using the word “harassing.”  Was the edit function used?

And clearly you did call someone a name that rhymes with Sucker.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> I don’t see anyone using the word “harassing.”  Was the edit function used?
> 
> And clearly you did call someone a name that rhymes with Sucker.


Like I said.. i thought  monkey was a buddy of mine and we use the word $ucker jokingly.. and you’re right i did say harassing instead of the word monkey which was stalking.. kinda the same thing right?


----------



## Gokicksomegrass

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I agreed with some of the stuff you said.. but because i want to find out who you are you get offended ? My name is Fernando just like my screen name.. my daughter plays for Ryan’s/Cam 05 team.. you see the difference between you and I.. I don’t need to hide.. I can say the things on this thread in real life and to the face of any doc or coach on my daughters team.


No...maybe...yes! You were THAT dad on field 7.  Please do not repeat what you said. 
It's all good, folks. The temporary dad insanity due to magical grass powers of Reach 11
and the $60 trophy sweatshirts will wear off soon and you shall achieve inner peace.


----------



## SouthbayJoe

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Like I said.. i thought  monkey was a buddy of mine and we use the word $ucker jokingly.. and you’re right i did say harassing instead of the word monkey which was stalking.. kinda the same thing right?



I agree with Fernando, it was an honest mistake... Monkey chill out lets stay on topic, your taking it way out context, calling him out cause he DM'd you really! take it easy keyboard cowboy! not sure if you guys or lady's (Monkey) saw they announced a new club back in January but here you go.

http://www.boysecnl.com/2019/01/boys-ecnl-welcomes-minnesota-thunder-academy-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2019-20-season/


----------



## Monkey

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I agreed with some of the stuff you said.. but because i want to find out who you are you get offended ? My name is Fernando just like my screen name.. my daughter plays for Ryan’s/Cam 05 team.. you see the difference between you and I.. I don’t need to hide.. I can say the things on this thread in real life and to the face of any doc or coach on my daughters team.





SouthbayJoe said:


> I agree with Fernando, it was an honest mistake... Monkey chill out lets stay on topic, your taking it way out context, calling him out cause he DM'd you really! take it easy keyboard cowboy! not sure if you guys or lady's (Monkey) saw they announced a new club back in January but here you go.
> 
> http://www.boysecnl.com/2019/01/boys-ecnl-welcomes-minnesota-thunder-academy-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2019-20-season/


The issue is that no one can talk about their personal experience if it does not agree with you Homers.  I was on topic; Fernando has no business trying to stalk me to find out my ID. You both need to stop drinking the KoolAide and get a life.


----------



## SouthbayJoe

"Nuf said on the issue"


----------



## Dabizness

Monkey said:


> The issue is that no one can talk about their personal experience if it does not agree with you Homers.  I was on topic


So back on topic, continue to speak about your experiences...how has your present situation (DA or ECNL) and club differed here in San Diego to provide a BETTER experience? How can a new ECNL club meet needs of a parent and a player like yours, south of DM Sharks?


----------



## G03_SD

Dabizness said:


> So back on topic, continue to speak about your experiences...how has your present situation (DA or ECNL) and club differed here in San Diego to provide a BETTER experience? How can a new ECNL club meet needs of a parent and a player like yours, south of DM Sharks?


 Goran and Felicia at Sharks put kids in college without the ECNL badges. It is about the coach, his/her philosophy and the team.


----------



## zags77

New Member Club added.....

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/07/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-eastside-football-club-wa-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2019-20-season/


----------



## davin

zags77 said:


> New Member Club added.....
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/07/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-eastside-football-club-wa-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2019-20-season/


Eastside FC runs the Seattle Reign GDA program: http://www.eastsidefc.club/OurTeams/Girls/index_E.html?1551978923

Looks like GDA in the Northwest is dead now that Crossfire and Eastside has left for ECNL.


----------



## Savage

No, Reign GDA is independent of Eastside.  GDA still alive in Seattle.  Rumor is that GDA will bring in another club to replace Crossfire.

Lots of "elite" clubs in Seattle: Reign, Crossfire, Seattle United, WPFC, PacNW, and Eastside.


----------



## davin

Savage said:


> No, Reign GDA is independent of Eastside.  GDA still alive in Seattle.  Rumor is that GDA will bring in another club to replace Crossfire.
> 
> Lots of "elite" clubs in Seattle: Reign, Crossfire, Seattle United, WPFC, PacNW, and Eastside.


You are very incorrect. Click the link: http://www.eastsidefc.club/OurTeams/Girls/index_E.html?1551978923

Eastside's top teams are Reign's GDA teams. Reign = Eastside. And all of those "Elite" clubs you listed are now in ECNL.


----------



## Savage

Eastside previously had a partnership with Reign where its top girls moved to Reign GDA.  Now, Eastside ended its partnership with Reign and is moving to ECNL but Reign GDA still continues.


----------



## davin

Savage said:


> Eastside previously had a partnership with Reign where it top girls moved to Reign GDA.  Now, Eastside ended its partnerhsip with Reign and is moving to ECNL but Reign GDA still continues.
> 
> Trust me on this one. I know from first hand experience.


The partnership was between Seattle United and Eastside. Seattle United left for ECNL last year. Eastside is leaving for ECNL this year. Reign may continue, but their two sources supplying their players are gone.  And I never trust anonymous people on the internet.


----------



## Savage

davin said:


> The partnership was between Seattle United and Eastside. Seattle United left for ECNL last year. Eastside is leaving for ECNL this year. Reign may continue, but their two sources supplying their players are gone.  And I never trust anonymous people on the internet.


So, you acknowledge I wasn't "very wrong" that Reign GDA continues - thanks.  This anonymous person on the internet knows a lot more about what I speak on this topic than you do.


----------



## davin

Savage said:


> So, you acknowledge I wasn't wrong that Reign GDA continues - thanks.


You said "Reign GDA is independent of Eastside". You were very wrong about that. Give it up. And you're welcome.


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> You said "Reign GDA is independent of Eastside". You were very wrong about that. Give it up. And you're welcome.


So Reign GDA is not currently independent of Eastside?  I thought the partnership had ended.


----------



## Savage

MarkM said:


> So Reign GDA is not currently independent of Eastside?  I thought the partnership had ended.


With the partnership ended, Reign GDA is independent of Eastside.  Davin just doesn't want to admit he was "very wrong", which is fine.


----------



## davin

MarkM said:


> So Reign GDA is not currently independent of Eastside?  I thought the partnership had ended.


 Here is Eastside's list of teams for 2018/2019.: https://www.eastsidefc.org/2018-2019-teams
The top team are listed as Reign GDA teams. The partnership with Seattle United ended last year. Maybe that's the partnership you were thinking of.


----------



## davin

Savage said:


> With the partnership ended, Reign GDA is independent of Eastside.  Davin just doesn't want to admit he was "very wrong", which is fine.


How is Reign independent of Eastside, when Eastside supplies the players and coaches for Reign? Explain that, please.
https://www.eastsidefc.org/2018-2019-teams


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> Here is Eastside's list of teams for 2018/2019.: https://www.eastsidefc.org/2018-2019-teams
> The top team are listed as Reign GDA teams. The partnership with Seattle United ended last year. Maybe that's the partnership you were thinking of.


The partnerships with both clubs was for 5 years.  Seattle United pulled out.  So has Eastside FC.


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> How is Reign independent of Eastside, when Eastside supplies the players and coaches for Reign? Explain that, please.
> https://www.eastsidefc.org/2018-2019-teams


The coaches are Reign coaches - former Eastside coaches.  Reign operates the academy teams. Eastside operates pre-academy teams following Reign's curriculum.  Eastside kids end up on the Reign Academy team, but the Reign academy players can come from anywhere - best players make the team.

One observation - no "All-In" press release from ECNL.


----------



## davin

MarkM said:


> The partnerships with both clubs was for 5 years.  Seattle United pulled out.  So has Eastside FC.


There is a thread on the Washington board discussing Reign academy. A lot of the discussion there is on the Eastside/Reign partnership.: http://talking-soccer.com/TS4/showthread.php?t=155594. The Eastside webpage lists their top teams as the Reign GDA teams, and their programs page lists GDA as one of their programs. The partnership is in effect until the end of this soccer year.


----------



## GoDawgs!

Well, a topic a lurker can speak to.
It is true that Reign Academy is "alive",
but without money and troops, it is a
paper tiger. Reign FC the first team
doesn't have two nickels to rub together,
let alone support an academy system.
Only possibility however improbable
is Washington Premier who has ECNL
will switch to GDA, since they are close
by to the new home of Reign FC in
Tacoma. If that happens, PacNW ECNL
should send them flowers thanking them
for the new players. 

@Savage is probably a Reign parent
pissed off that the Reign was a dead end.

Reign Dad, Reign is dead. Figure out where your
DD will land for tryouts in May.
Once again, Go Dawgs!


----------



## davin

MarkM said:


> The coaches are Reign coaches - former Eastside coaches.  Reign operates the academy teams. Eastside operates pre-academy teams following Reign's curriculum.  Eastside kids end up on the Reign Academy team, but the Reign academy players can come from anywhere - best players make the team.
> 
> One observation - no "All-In" press release from ECNL.


Not sure how any of that makes Reign "independent". Everything you said there shows Reign's dependency on Eastside.


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> Not sure how any of that makes Reign "independent". Everything you said there shows Reign's dependency on Eastside.


We have a different understanding of independent.  My wife and I do a lot of things to support each other, but I consider my wife independent of me.  If I die tomorrow, she will survive and move on.  She doesn't depend on me to survive - she depends on me for convenience.  Same goes with Reign. 

You presented Reign as the same thing as Eastside.  It's not.  It operates independently of Eastside - even Eastside's website states that Reign operates the academy teams.  Reign, in fact, had tryouts last weekend despite Eastside joining and committing its top teams to ECNL.


----------



## Up North

Savage said:


> No, Reign GDA is independent of Eastside.  GDA still alive in Seattle.  Rumor is that GDA will bring in another club to replace Crossfire.
> 
> Lots of "elite" clubs in Seattle: Reign, Crossfire, Seattle United, WPFC, PacNW, and Eastside.


Who is left for GDA to add in Seattle?  Also, WPFC isn't quite Seattle, or first rung suburb.


----------



## Savage

Reign trains 2-3 days per week in Bellevue and 1-2 days per week in Seattle.  WPFC would seem to make the most sense as the professional team, Reign FC just moved to a stadium in Tacoma.


----------



## davin

MarkM said:


> We have a different understanding of independent.  My wife and I do a lot of things to support each other, but I consider my wife independent of me.  If I die tomorrow, she will survive and move on.  She doesn't depend on me to survive - she depends on me for convenience.  Same goes with Reign.
> 
> You presented Reign as the same thing as Eastside.  It's not.  It operates independently of Eastside - even Eastside's website states that Reign operates the academy teams.  Reign, in fact, had tryouts last weekend despite Eastside joining and committing its top teams to ECNL.


That's a horrible analogy, so not even going to touch that one.

Parse words and meanings all you want, but Reign currently, at a minimum, is dependent on Eastside for players and for infrastructure as of now. They may survive, but it looks likely their survival will be dependent on another partnership with another club.


----------



## Up North

Savage said:


> Reign trains 2-3 days per week in Bellevue and 1-2 days per week in Seattle.  WPFC would seem to make the most sense as the professional team, Reign FC just moved to a stadium in Tacoma.


The geography makes sense, but WPFC are pretty diehard supporters of ECNL.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Thought this was interesting:

The *US Soccer Girls Development Academy* recently announced the arrival of six new clubs into the Girls’ DA program.  While clubs are joining the Girls’s DA, more than a few clubs have decided to leave and have all of their top girls’ teams compete in the *ECNL* (Elite Clubs National League).  One of those clubs is *Crossfire Premier* based just outside Seattle, Washington. 

*ECNL HAS MORE TO OFFER OUR GIRLS*

*Bernie James* is the Director of Coaching at Crossfire Premier. When I spoke with James about how Crossfire Premier is able to provide so much funding for their top teams, we also spoke at length about the club’s decision to leave the Girls’ DA. Crossfire Premier has been very successful in the Girls’ DA. This season, Crossfire Premier teams are in the top three of the standings in all age divisions. SEE STANDINGS HERE. Last year, in the DA’s inaugural season, Crossfire had one team reach the National Semifinals and another the Quarterfinals. However, even with all the success, James simply said, “ECNL offers more of what our girls are looking for in a soccer program.” James continued, “We had ECNL teams and DA teams. The club fully-funded the DA, and still paid for all travel costs for two of the ECNL age groups. Yet, we had elite-level girls—players chosen for our DA teams—coming to us saying ‘We’ll pay. We want to play ECNL.’ That’s huge. We’re talking thousands of dollars these families were willing to sacrifice to play ECNL.”

*THESE GIRLS WANT TO PLAY HIGH SCHOOL.*

I asked James what ECNL offers. Why were families willing to pay thousands of dollars, give up the DA season, and play ECNL? He answered, “There are big gaps in the DA schedule, for one thing, playing around 30 games spread across 10 months. Our girls this season didn’t have a game between early December and late February, for instance, and in other cases, we have only one game in a month. The DA tells us to take those gaps and set up other games with teams around the region, but that’s not a good solution for us due to our geographic isolation in the Pacific Northwest. We keep training at the high level, but there are these huge gaps where we’re not playing competitive games. Then you can add to that a bigger hurdle: These girls want to play for their high schools. They want to play in front of their friends and with their friends. They want to play for their schools. [When the Girls DA started] we thought the girls would eventually not mind giving up the social aspect of high school soccer, like what happened on the boys’ DA side. That didn’t happen. They know they can still be in a very competitive league [ECNL] and be able to play high school soccer at the same time, and that’s a very attractive proposition to our players.”

*“SOCCER BRINGS COMMUNITIES TOGETHER”*

Many high school teams play a high level of soccer with professional coaches and top training, but many do not. This is one of the main reasons US Soccer prohibits their players from playing for their high school teams. I asked James about the competitive level of high school soccer in the Seattle area. “Honestly, I don’t have a problem with it, no matter the level. Most of these girls, in both the DA and the ECNL, are not going to be professional soccer players. They’re in it because they love this game. The vast majority of them are not going to have careers playing soccer, and we were taking away some of the best soccer experiences from them during their high school years. It’s a beautiful game. Soccer brings communities together. First and foremost, we listened to our customers our players and families, and we recognized just how important high school soccer was to them. Then we came together as a club and decided that we are going to have our top girls teams in the ECNL. Our families are all in. We’re very happy with our decision. We know it’s the right direction for our girls’ teams.”


----------



## Savage

Surf Zombie said:


> Thought this was interesting:
> 
> The *US Soccer Girls Development Academy* recently announced the arrival of six new clubs into the Girls’ DA program.  While clubs are joining the Girls’s DA, more than a few clubs have decided to leave and have all of their top girls’ teams compete in the *ECNL* (Elite Clubs National League).  One of those clubs is *Crossfire Premier* based just outside Seattle, Washington.
> 
> *ECNL HAS MORE TO OFFER OUR GIRLS*
> 
> *Bernie James* is the Director of Coaching at Crossfire Premier. When I spoke with James about how Crossfire Premier is able to provide so much funding for their top teams, we also spoke at length about the club’s decision to leave the Girls’ DA. Crossfire Premier has been very successful in the Girls’ DA. This season, Crossfire Premier teams are in the top three of the standings in all age divisions. SEE STANDINGS HERE. Last year, in the DA’s inaugural season, Crossfire had one team reach the National Semifinals and another the Quarterfinals. However, even with all the success, James simply said, “ECNL offers more of what our girls are looking for in a soccer program.” James continued, “We had ECNL teams and DA teams. The club fully-funded the DA, and still paid for all travel costs for two of the ECNL age groups. Yet, we had elite-level girls—players chosen for our DA teams—coming to us saying ‘We’ll pay. We want to play ECNL.’ That’s huge. We’re talking thousands of dollars these families were willing to sacrifice to play ECNL.”
> 
> *THESE GIRLS WANT TO PLAY HIGH SCHOOL.*
> 
> I asked James what ECNL offers. Why were families willing to pay thousands of dollars, give up the DA season, and play ECNL? He answered, “There are big gaps in the DA schedule, for one thing, playing around 30 games spread across 10 months. Our girls this season didn’t have a game between early December and late February, for instance, and in other cases, we have only one game in a month. The DA tells us to take those gaps and set up other games with teams around the region, but that’s not a good solution for us due to our geographic isolation in the Pacific Northwest. We keep training at the high level, but there are these huge gaps where we’re not playing competitive games. Then you can add to that a bigger hurdle: These girls want to play for their high schools. They want to play in front of their friends and with their friends. They want to play for their schools. [When the Girls DA started] we thought the girls would eventually not mind giving up the social aspect of high school soccer, like what happened on the boys’ DA side. That didn’t happen. They know they can still be in a very competitive league [ECNL] and be able to play high school soccer at the same time, and that’s a very attractive proposition to our players.”
> 
> *“SOCCER BRINGS COMMUNITIES TOGETHER”*
> 
> Many high school teams play a high level of soccer with professional coaches and top training, but many do not. This is one of the main reasons US Soccer prohibits their players from playing for their high school teams. I asked James about the competitive level of high school soccer in the Seattle area. “Honestly, I don’t have a problem with it, no matter the level. Most of these girls, in both the DA and the ECNL, are not going to be professional soccer players. They’re in it because they love this game. The vast majority of them are not going to have careers playing soccer, and we were taking away some of the best soccer experiences from them during their high school years. It’s a beautiful game. Soccer brings communities together. First and foremost, we listened to our customers our players and families, and we recognized just how important high school soccer was to them. Then we came together as a club and decided that we are going to have our top girls teams in the ECNL. Our families are all in. We’re very happy with our decision. We know it’s the right direction for our girls’ teams.”


Pretty good stuff.  The week after announcing the move from DA to ECNL, Bernie's Crossfire sent an email to the players and parents in their Girls program threatening immediate expulsion from the club if they attended any Discovery sessions with the Reign, a DA club.  If Bernie just wants what is best for the girls, why the concern if the girls check out a club that is staying in the DA?


----------



## wc_baller

NYCFC, probably the top GDA team in Northeast, has announced that they are all-in ECNL in a partnership with World Class FC. Outside of SoCal and Texas, GDA seems to be struggling. 
https://www.nycfc.com/post/2019/03/12/new-york-city-fc-and-world-class-fc-announce-new-strategic-partnership-girls-academy


----------



## Hawkeye

GoDawgs! said:


> Well, a topic a lurker can speak to.
> It is true that Reign Academy is "alive",
> but without money and troops, it is a
> paper tiger. Reign FC the first team
> doesn't have two nickels to rub together,
> let alone support an academy system.
> Only possibility however improbable
> is Washington Premier who has ECNL
> will switch to GDA, since they are close
> by to the new home of Reign FC in
> Tacoma. If that happens, PacNW ECNL
> should send them flowers thanking them
> for the new players.
> 
> @Savage is probably a Reign parent
> pissed off that the Reign was a dead end.
> 
> Reign Dad, Reign is dead. Figure out where your
> DD will land for tryouts in May.
> Once again, Go Dawgs!


Maybe someone should create a Seattle local subgroup here since the local site has gone kaput. Although since the so cal GDA folks may be getting more travel to Seattle there may be some interest in this here as well. 

The Reign’s fortunes may turn more on whether GDA gets its act together than on their internal challenges. Their coaches do not have any current affiliation with Eastside, work for the Reign, are generally well-liked, and have said they are sticking with the program for next year. Their national team players (5?) likely won’t be going ECNL given us soccer’s strong preference for GDA. They’ve done a very solid job on college placement with their two oldest teams (arguably on par with xf), and the younger kids’ families will see that. The first team seems to be on reasonably solid financial footing and now has a nice place to play, albeit in Tacoma. All of their teams are competitive, and they’ve come from clubs from all over the area rather than just their former partners (which is likely part of why their former partners concluded it no longer made sense to invest in the program).  And they can now pitch themselves as the only local GDA option instead of 1 of 5 heavily diluted ecnl teams. So if GDA were on solid ground I’d think Reign probably would be too. 

But GDA is a tophat or solar or two away from a complete cluster, and the people running the program at us soccer seem to have their heads in the sand and are up against an effective and competent marketing machine in ECNL. Travel in the northwest will be brutal next year with salt lake, Portland and Seattle having one team each, and a likely need for even more so cal crossover games to fill out a schedule. Unlesss GDA fixes things pronto I think they are toast, and I’m skeptical as to whether the folks at us soccer have the candlepower to do that.


----------



## Surf Zombie

We live in the Boston area. The DA/ECNL  landscape here is the polar opposite of So. Cal. All of the top clubs from Boston to Philly (PDA, FC Stars, Scorpions, World Class, etc.) are in ECNL.  The one strong club in DA is Penn Fusion, and if you believe the rumor mill they are begging to get back into ECNL.  With HS soccer being so important in our little frozen corner of the country, DA is really struggling.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Same from my perspective in the Midwest. [Thanks for letting us play in your sandbox]  DD quit GDA this time last year in order to play hs. Flipped to ECNL this year, and a measurable number of kids are doing the same this spring (quitting GDA to play hs). GDA midwest took huge hit last year with Hawks and Eclipse going All-in. Not sure any others in midwest will follow,  but mw is already crippled.  I'm watching Tophat. If they flip it's lights out. GDA can claim TX and SoCal, but the rest of the country is gone.


----------



## Up North

Wow, this has turned into quite the national forum.  

In the NW, hearing the next shoe to drop is Real Colorado.  No idea as to accuracy (but seems plausible as their DOC was an early critic of the  initial GDA/ECNL split) and not quite as big as Slammers was last year or Top Hat would be, but a big deal for those of us Up North.


----------



## futboldad1

Surf Zombie said:


> We live in the Boston area. The DA/ECNL  landscape here is the polar opposite of So. Cal. All of the top clubs from Boston to Philly (PDA, FC Stars, Scorpions, World Class, etc.) are in ECNL.  The one strong club in DA is Penn Fusion, and if you believe the rumor mill they are begging to get back into ECNL.  With HS soccer being so important in our little frozen corner of the country, DA is really struggling.


The same is going to be true in Socal too from what I've heard......


----------



## Mystery Train

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> Thanks for letting us play in your sandbox


A warm welcome to SoCal craziness to all you out of staters (even the NoCals out there).  I love to get the scoop on the club scenes in other parts of the country.  ECNL is a national league, so this is as good a place as any on the forum to chime in.


----------



## Surf Zombie

My dd is a 2007 and we recently left the club she has played at for the past three years (which has GDA) and switched her to an ECNL program for next year. 

Here in MA the middle school aged girls play on their town teams in addition to their club teams.  That will continue into the high school ages.  My dd’s 5/6 grade town team has 15 players. All 15 girls play club, with four different clubs represented on the team. 6 of the girls are headed to ECNL or DA in the next year or two. Our two biggest town rivals have similar roster make ups. 

Very few of the girls are willing to forego playing town/high school for a DA product that, in our area, is a lot weaker than the NE ECNL conference. Just doesn’t make sense.


----------



## ludahxris

Just saw this.
Eagles joining ECNL next year.
https://www.eaglessc.com/about-us/news-archives/eagles-soccer-club-news/344-eagles-invited-to-ecnl


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

If by "next year" you mean 2011...


----------



## Just A Dad

ludahxris said:


> Just saw this.
> Eagles joining ECNL next year.
> https://www.eaglessc.com/about-us/news-archives/eagles-soccer-club-news/344-eagles-invited-to-ecnl


did i read this wrong or does it say 2011-2012?


----------



## Soccer43

Just A Dad said:


> did i read this wrong or does it say 2011-2012?


Yes, that press release was from their original invitation to join ECNL in 2011.  I have heard they are going back to ECNL but not sure if giving up DA or trying to do both


----------



## Lionel Hutz

Try this link:

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/

You were right,  just posted th ge wrong press release. 
Good... I'm no fan of GDA either.


----------



## RedHawk

Press release is on the ECNL website. Dated March 26th 2019. Eagles are All in


----------



## ludahxris

Soccer43 said:


> Yes, that press release was from their original invitation to join ECNL in 2011.  I have heard they are going back to ECNL but not sure if giving up DA or trying to do both


Yeah sorry copied the wrong link oops


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

"All-In" would suggest they aren't trying to do both ECNL and GDA.


----------



## cvaztec

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/

Does that mean one more team in the SW conference to get an even 12?


----------



## Desert Hound

cvaztec said:


> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/
> 
> Does that mean one more team in the SW conference to get an even 12?


Not necessarily. Last year they had 9 in the conference. The year before they had 11.


----------



## Pitch pop

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> "All-In" would suggest they aren't trying to do both ECNL and GDA.


It does more than suggest. It means ECNL only.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity




----------



## ChargerPride

cvaztec said:


> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/
> 
> Does that mean one more team in the SW conference to get an even 12?


Make that 12, as Rebels SC just got added to ECNL.

https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/04/15/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-rebels-soccer-club-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2019-20-season/


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

ChargerPride said:


> Make that 12, as Rebels SC just got added to ECNL.
> 
> https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/04/15/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-rebels-soccer-club-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2019-20-season/


Super excited.. a long time coming


----------



## soccer619

Desert Hound said:


> Well ECNL has made announcement regarding 2 new girls ECNL clubs.  Both east coast teams.
> 
> I wonder how many total they will add? And will the SW division get any?
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/02/26/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-loudoun-soccer-as-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/02/28/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-wilmington-hammerheads-as-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/


----------



## soccer619

Rebels SC are in.


----------



## SouthbayJoe

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Super excited.. a long time coming


Congratulations Rebels!!! exciting news.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

SouthbayJoe said:


> Congratulations Rebels!!! exciting news.


All you can eat


----------



## Rev234

I believe, please correct if wrong, that this is for the San diego area correct?


----------



## Caltek

Rev234 said:


> I believe, please correct if wrong, that this is for the San diego area correct?



I believe your right no way rebels ie have ecnl without any history of fielding teams yet. Who knows if rebels with give rb any love with any of his teams from the ie and allow them to take part but train else where like stikers do with their 05 team.


----------



## Technician72

Rev234 said:


> I believe, please correct if wrong, that this is for the San diego area correct?





Caltek said:


> I believe your right no way rebels ie have ecnl without any history of fielding teams yet. Who knows if rebels with give rb any love with any of his teams from the ie and allow them to take part but train else where like stikers do with their 05 team.


All depends on how Rebels wants to play it, the main club will decide where each team, age group will be based out of.

Similar to Strikers, who wanted to field the most competitive teams in age group, are allowing for some teams to be based outside the "main hub".

RB fielding an ECNL team(s) right next to Arsenal would make for some juicy gossip and drama.


----------



## Technician72

Technician72 said:


> All depends on how Rebels wants to play it, the main club will decide where each team, age group will be based out of.
> 
> Similar to Strikers, who wanted to field the most competitive teams in age group, are allowing for some teams to be based outside the "main hub".
> 
> RB fielding an ECNL team(s) right next to Arsenal would make for some juicy gossip and drama.


Strikers 05 ECNL has pulled some talent away from Arsenal 05 ECNL, since they're both based in the I.E.

Going to be interesting if RB and Rebels IE get any of the ECNL teams.


----------



## El Clasico

Technician72 said:


> Strikers 05 ECNL has pulled some talent away from Arsenal 05 ECNL, since they're both based in the I.E. Going to be interesting if RB and Rebels IE get any of the ECNL teams.


Seems logical to me that, based on his track record, it won't be long before he is coaching an ECNL team.


----------



## Kicker4Life

El Clasico said:


> Seems logical to me that, based on his track record, it won't be long before he is coaching an ECNL team.


But during that tenure he had a monopoly on ECNL in the IE.  I hope (for the kids sake) Rebels stick with the Coaches they have in SD and stead clear of the RB and his demeaning coaching style.


----------



## Technician72

Kicker4Life said:


> But during that tenure he had a monopoly on ECNL in the IE.  I hope (for the kids sake) Rebels stick with the Coaches they have in SD and stead clear of the RB and his demeaning coaching style.


He inherited good teams / players / platform at Arsenal and was successful in remaining competitive, but once Legends got DA it was a definitive game changer and his teams weren't the same with the shift in platform and players exodus.

Arsenal is still rebuilding as Rich Boon's 1st season was more of stabilizing the ship and next season or two will be a measure of what he can do with the ECNL program.

This season, 2018-19, he reinforced the 03s with Legends IE players and brought over a 06 team to field an 06 ECNL team.

On the horizon, perhaps a reloading of the 04 team to streamline locations.

A lot happening in the IE, the more choices and competition hopefully for the better of the product.


----------



## Fact

To me it will be more interesting if the teams are based in San Diego. I believe a lot of top players currently head north to Albion DA and Surf.  This could be a very large nail in Albion's coffin.


----------



## coachsamy

Fact said:


> To me it will be more interesting if the teams are based in San Diego. I believe a lot of top players currently head north to Albion DA and Surf.  This could be a very large nail in Albion's coffin.


This will be very interesting to watch. Albion's DA didn't do much to Rebels flagship team their 01-02 girls team, which in my opinion the players they got are better players than the ones that left to DA from that age group. 

I don't think Albion is dying, if they survive the TS fiasco and never were able to recruit top talent away from Rebels, this doesn't change much. Both clubs have their own type of clientele, in which the only edge I see is that kids that play for Sharks ECNL/Surf DA will be the ones heading to Rebels.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

coachsamy said:


> This will be very interesting to watch. Albion's DA didn't do much to Rebels flagship team their 01-02 girls team, which in my opinion the players they got are better players than the ones that left to DA from that age group.
> 
> I don't think Albion is dying, if they survive the TS fiasco and never were able to recruit top talent away from Rebels, this doesn't change much. Both clubs have their own type of clientele, in which the only edge I see is that kids that play for Sharks ECNL/Surf DA will be the ones heading to Rebels.


Did Albion da lose players to the sharks or vice versa?


----------



## G03_SD

This is good news for players South of SD who no longer have to commute north. Wonder how this is going to change the rosters of ECNL teams since Rebels' tryouts were done mid March, Surf/Albion/Sharks last couple weeks.


----------



## coachsamy

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Did Albion da lose players to the sharks or vice versa?


There it was some player shuffling in the 01 and 00 groups when both got their DA/ECNL respectively. I can't speak of the younger groups as I don't know many people in those age groups. Because of RM high level of coaching, Rebels end up with the better talent in that age group and end up winning that NC, meanwhile Albion struggle big time.


----------



## DPLLove

ChargerPride said:


> Make that 12, as Rebels SC just got added to ECNL.
> 
> https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/04/15/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-rebels-soccer-club-as-a-new-member-club-for-the-2019-20-season/





FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Super excited.. a long time coming


A long time coming is absolutely correct! If ECNL would have played their cards right...and added Legends, Beach, LAGSD, Pats, Breakers and the other deserving Clubs across the counrty...DA would have never stood a chance on the girls side. Elitest Soccer at is finest. Now they are scrambling and adding Clubs that would have never made the cut 3 years ago. I’ll I can say is shame on you ECNL. You are getting what you deserved. You should have added clubs like the Rebel’s many years ago!!!


FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Super excited.. a long time coming


----------



## Dos Equis

DPLLove said:


> A long time coming is absolutely correct! If ECNL would have played their cards right...and added Legends, Beach, LAGSD, Pats, Breakers and the other deserving Clubs across the counrty...DA would have never stood a chance on the girls side. Elitest Soccer at is finest. Now they are scrambling and adding Clubs that would have never made the cut 3 years ago. I’ll I can say is shame on you ECNL. You are getting what you deserved. You should have added clubs like the Rebel’s many years ago!!!


Pats did not deserve ECNL on the girls side, and Breakers is a club formed by a merger to get ECNL less than two years ago.  Beach and Legends were more deserving, but people seem to forget that both were relatively new, growing clubs with limited track records of success at national/higher levels when ECNL was first formed.  Ironically, ECNL's club separation may have helped them gain those successful track records that make their exclusion seem more egregious than it actually was.

ECNL should have dropped Arsenal and added Legends when Arsenal lost most of their fields and better coaches 6-8 years ago.  And they needed a South Bay and more San Diego clubs.  You can blame that on Slammers and Surf (and a lesser extent Blues) not wanting to cut off their recruiting pipeline and be more responsible for developing talent from a young age.  Member clubs essentially had veto rights for new entrants.

DA included a bunch of "clubs" that were not "elite" (or JV's that were previously non-existent) to create their league, and the dilution has left things where both DA and ECNL are filling the regions with clubs that would not make the cut if there was only one top league.  

The competition from DA has helped focus ECNL leadership on making their product better. The club defections between leagues seem to be going only in one direction now.  I would suggest that DA is the league that needs to do some soul searching. Unfortunately, I am not sure US Soccer has a soul. They are the arrogant undead of the soccer world.


----------



## Mystery Train

Dos Equis said:


> Pats did not deserve ECNL on the girls side, and Breakers is a club formed by a merger to get ECNL less than two years ago.  Beach and Legends were more deserving, but people seem to forget that both were relatively new, growing clubs with limited track records of success at national/higher levels when ECNL was first formed.  Ironically, ECNL's club separation may have helped them gain those successful track records that make their exclusion seem more egregious than it actually was.
> 
> ECNL should have dropped Arsenal and added Legends when Arsenal lost most of their fields and better coaches 6-8 years ago.  And they needed a South Bay and more San Diego clubs.  You can blame that on Slammers and Surf (and a lesser extent Blues) not wanting to cut off their recruiting pipeline and be more responsible for developing talent from a young age.  Member clubs essentially had veto rights for new entrants.
> 
> DA included a bunch of "clubs" that were not "elite" (or JV's that were previously non-existent) to create their league, and the dilution has left things where both DA and ECNL are filling the regions with clubs that would not make the cut if there was only one top league.
> 
> The competition from DA has helped focus ECNL leadership on making their product better. The club defections between leagues seem to be going only in one direction now.  I would suggest that DA is the league that needs to do some soul searching. Unfortunately, I am not sure US Soccer has a soul. They are the arrogant undead of the soccer world.


Damn.  Mic drop.


----------



## 1dad2boys

Does anyone have insight to the timing of 2020/2021 ECNL club list announcement?


----------



## younothat

1dad2boys said:


> Does anyone have insight to the timing of 2020/2021 ECNL club list announcement?


For the boys was late march/april last year but don't expect  new clubs to be added this year from Socal to the SW is what I heard.

For the girls they are expanding the Regional League platform








						ECNL GIRLS PATHWAY CONTINUES TO DEVELOP TO OPEN NEW OPPORTUNITY FOR MORE PLAYERS AND CLUBS
					

Growing Platform offers Competition, Objective Assessment, and Opportunity   RICHMOND, VA (January 16, 2020) – The ECNL Girls Regional League platform was piloted with one league in the 2018-19 season, expanded to six leagues in 2019-2020, and is poised for significant expansion for the...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


----------



## Futbol30

younothat said:


> For the boys was late march/april last year but don't expect  new clubs to be added this year from Socal to the SW is what I heard.
> 
> For the girls they are expanding the Regional League platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECNL GIRLS PATHWAY CONTINUES TO DEVELOP TO OPEN NEW OPPORTUNITY FOR MORE PLAYERS AND CLUBS
> 
> 
> Growing Platform offers Competition, Objective Assessment, and Opportunity   RICHMOND, VA (January 16, 2020) – The ECNL Girls Regional League platform was piloted with one league in the 2018-19 season, expanded to six leagues in 2019-2020, and is poised for significant expansion for the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


Just curious why no new clubs on the boys ECNL side for the 2020-2021 season?(SW)


----------



## Threeyardsback

I've heard rumblings of FC Golden State getting girls ECNL this year.  Not sure if it's true.


----------



## jpeter

Threeyardsback said:


> I've heard rumblings of FC Golden State getting girls ECNL this year.  Not sure if it's true.


Yeah that seems plausible specially with their relationship with blues.

For the boys haven't really heard anything but they already have 13 teams in the southwest and seven from SoCal so seems like it's getting kind of saturated but I don't know maybe one new club from SoCal but I would think the other states (NV, AZ) would probably get priority.


----------



## futboldad1

Threeyardsback said:


> I've heard rumblings of FC Golden State getting girls ECNL this year.  Not sure if it's true.


Clubs talk this kind of baloney every tryout season......from those I have spoken to I would bet big that this happening is even less likely than Murietta Surf having a legitimate reason to suffix their teams with PDA........back in the day I remember living close to them and MS saying they were getting GDA........anyways ECNL SW conference is not going past 12 girls clubs is the word I have heard........


----------



## Threeyardsback

jpeter said:


> Yeah that seems plausible specially with their relationship with blues.


From the conversations that I have had it does involve their relationship with Blues.


----------



## socalsoccercoach

Rumor is 1-3 Boys ECNL clubs could be added to the SW conference. The girls arent planning to add any so cal clubs.


----------



## BigSoccer

Do you think if they add a couple of boys teams they would split the conference a little for travel? There is 1 Las Vegas team and 4 Arizona teams.  Maybe add 1 Las Vegas team for travel?


----------



## jpeter

socalsoccercoach said:


> Rumor is 1-3 Boys ECNL clubs could be added to the SW conference. The girls arent planning to add any so cal clubs.


1 maybe outside Socal,  there is already 13 so doubtfully they will go past 14.  Home/away that would be a 28 game or so season which is about right plus playoffs & showcases.


----------



## socalsoccercoach

I think Vegas 2nd club likely then two possible socal and maybe split into two groups of 8...


----------



## jpeter

socalsoccercoach said:


> I think Vegas 2nd club likely then two possible socal and maybe split into two groups of 8...


For youngers yes,  olders (U15+) no; competition is spread too much all ready.  At the winter event this was the discussion.

Traveling out of state is kind of nuts $$ for league games.  Splitting does make sense to cut down the travel $ but at the expensive of competition so don't see it happening for the olders just yet.


----------



## JackZ

jpeter said:


> 1 maybe outside Socal,  there is already 13 so doubtfully they will go past 14.  Home/away that would be a 28 game or so season which is about right plus playoffs & showcases.


They are not doing home/away for the current season. They did for the previous two seasons though.
Currently 13 teams, but only 18 games on schedule.


----------



## Glen

Threeyardsback said:


> I've heard rumblings of FC Golden State getting girls ECNL this year.  Not sure if it's true.


SoCal Blues is now affiliated with FC Golden State.  Total speculation, but Blues could eventually be forced to move the DA or ECNL program to FC Golden State.  More likely is that the clubs merge when Bobak retires.


----------



## 1dad2boys

Anyone heard news on new clubs?  Boys or girls?


----------



## jpeter

1dad2boys said:


> Anyone heard news on new clubs?  Boys or girls?


Big annocement couple days with group of NorCal teams
https://www.boysecnl.com/2020/02/ecnl-boys-launch-new-northern-cal-conference/

"Additional new member clubs of the ECNL Boys in other areas of the country will be announced in the coming weeks as the platform continues to grow in strength, scope, and impact."


----------



## Mile High Dad

Could be some news out of CO soon


----------



## Mile High Dad

Real Colorado Girls are back in ECNL. 2 teams and no more DA.


----------



## Soccerhelper

Mile High Dad said:


> Real Colorado Girls are back in ECNL. 2 teams and no more DA.


Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## wc_baller

Mile High Dad said:


> Real Colorado Girls are back in ECNL. 2 teams and no more DA.


Their official announcement: https://realcolorado.net/real-colorado-is-baacckkkk/


----------



## Soccerhelper

That is some good breaking news: High School Soccer is big time in CO.  My dd played against one of, if not best CM on that 04 team. Welcome back to the family   JH is the real deal.  I was wondering why she wasn't on The List.  I think I know why now. We gots a long way before May 31st and more breaking news.


----------



## Mile High Dad

JH sure is. My DD played with her and against her. HS ball here will get back to it’s Glory days


----------



## Soccerhelper

Poker time.  Who else would like to go "All In" with the rest of their clubs chips????  BTW, when I play poker, if I go all in and lose, I'm out.  Just saying.  Welcome back to the family.  All is forgiven


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Soccerhelper said:


> Poker time.  Who else would like to go "All In" with the rest of their clubs chips????  BTW, when I play poker, if I go all in and lose, I'm out.  Just saying.  Welcome back to the family.  All is forgiven
> 
> View attachment 6602


Do you think DA’s ship is sinking?


----------



## Soccerhelper

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Do you think DA’s ship is sinking?


One more shoe and I think it's looking pretty bad for them.  Maybe all the top teams in socal can meet with someone who cares about the girls first and then set up the season for next year.  We have time now with the virus out there stroking real fear.  DA is too big.  Let Pats, Beach, Legends and SD Surf be GDA.  They can play all the other teams across the country.  We can set up a "socal only showcase" where the top 4 socal ECNL teams  battle it out with the four local GDA teams.  That would fix this now!!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Do you think DA’s ship is sinking?


Is he Thinking or hoping???


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Do you think DA’s ship is sinking?


Not sinking, but definitely taking on water everywhere but SoCal and Texas. Losing Texans doesn't hurt too much, but Solar is an old school ECNL club. If they can get two ECNL teams it might be their turn next. I'll bet they are asking.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Kicker4Life said:


> Is he Thinking or hoping???


Dallas Texans to ECNL as well.


----------



## Soccerhelper

Earthquakes are folding their GDA.  That's not good at all.  I guess were waiting on the biggest shoe to drop????


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Soccerhelper said:


> Earthquakes are folding their GDA.  That's not good at all.  I guess were waiting on the biggest shoe to drop????


Kinda curious..what team or teams in your opinion from Socal from DA would be the biggest shoe? (Besides surf)


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Kinda curious..what team or teams in your opinion from Socal from DA would be the biggest shoe? (Besides surf)


My view from about 4,500 miles away... SoCal GDA looks awfully good in terms of level of play and travel requirements, both of which really suck for other parts of the country. So unless the high school draw is overwhelming or y'all get tired of dominating at the national level, I don't see why any clubs would switch to ECNL. That is, unless a club wants more control, and the ability to improve profitability.


----------



## Mile High Dad

With Real CO leaving DA, it may effectively remove CO Rush from DA too. I don't think the other Frontier League teams want to travel up here to play one game on a weekend.


----------



## ToonArmy

Being given 2 ECNL teams seems to do the trick


----------



## Mile High Dad

Also CO Rapids has ECNL on the Girls side


----------



## GeekKid

Mile High Dad said:


> Also CO Rapids has ECNL on the Girls side


As well as Pride SC out of Colorado Springs.  So it looks like ECNL has gained a monopoly in the Denver/Colorado Springs metroplex.


----------



## Soccerhelper

I think the clubs with DA and DPL need help finding a family for the DPL teams.  My dd was almost on a DPL team last year.  Two ECNL teams for some first year not too bad imho. Maybe the following year they have a top travel team and a local regional team.  That sounds fair.  Earthquakes have no team for next year and all the girls need to find families.  We know which one's will get adopted first.  The other ones, this will be another year of change and mostly, little girls quitting.  How sad   The Doc got paid very nice I hear.  Rumors only?  I wonder if he got any "up front" cash to switch teams mid season and freaking walk away from playing Surf in 2013 Far West Regionals?  I said  many here and to others I know, "what the hell made him walk away from pure competition?"  Like someone once said, "If you can't beat them, buy them."


----------



## Soccerhelper

GeekKid said:


> As well as Pride SC out of Colorado Springs.  So it looks like ECNL has gained a monopoly in the Denver/Colorado Springs metroplex.


Bro, what up?  Please speak to your Docs and make the switch now.  I'll negotiate three ECNL teams for you guys right now.  Give me the number.  We need Solar and one more and its over.  ECNL needs to find a way for regulation.


----------



## Soccerhelper




----------



## Soccerhelper

Plus, Beach and Legends should be given free entrance this year. In fact, give them two ECNL teams each as well.  They have been poached way too many times in the past and apologies need to be made on both sides.  It was cut throat in SoCal for a long time everyone.  Long before I got here or @MakeAPlay .  It always will be because were like Belgium.  WE need standard and fair rules that everyone follows. If you don;t follow the rules, you get the boot.  Just like at San Diego State Frat houses.  You behave wrong or treat the ladies wrong, you're out. Let's start over.  I'm telling you, this virus is making us slow down.  The world is not ending.  We need to chill and do a rebot.


----------



## texanincali

Soccerhelper said:


> Bro, what up?  Please speak to your Docs and make the switch now.  I'll negotiate three ECNL teams for you guys right now.  Give me the number.  We need Solar and one more and its over.  ECNL needs to find a way for regulation.


Solar will have to make a choice if they don't win an ECNL National Championship this year.  By the looks of things, that isn't going to happen.  I would bet Solar will be in ECNL next year and not DA.


----------



## GeekKid

Soccerhelper said:


> Bro, what up?  Please speak to your Docs and make the switch now.  I'll negotiate three ECNL teams for you guys right now.  Give me the number.  We need Solar and one more and its over.  ECNL needs to find a way for regulation.


Right now Solar is a dual club (DA/ECNL) so a decision either way is probably forthcoming.  Not sure which way at this point.  BTW I've got zero cred with the DOC, sorry!


----------



## Soccerhelper

GeekKid said:


> Right now Solar is a dual club (DA/ECNL) so a decision either way is probably forthcoming.  Not sure which way at this point.  BTW I've got zero cred with the DOC, sorry!


Breaking News coming out of Texas............

You guys have some of the best athletes around.  My dd loved playing Texas teams.  I can;t wait to battle next year with you guys.  We should just have one BIG Socal Summer tournament this year to see who fits where.  That travel company out of AZ can pick up the tab for of all you coming.  I will call the hotels and see if I can you all a discount.


----------



## Surf Zombie

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> My view from about 4,500 miles away... SoCal GDA looks awfully good in terms of level of play and travel requirements, both of which really suck for other parts of the country. So unless the high school draw is overwhelming or y'all get tired of dominating at the national level, I don't see why any clubs would switch to ECNL. That is, unless a club wants more control, and the ability to improve profitability.


Looking at the Soccer Wire top 20 list, other than Top Hat, there are no top 20 clubs in DA outside of CA & TX going into next year.



Solar (dual)
Top Hat (DA)
PDA (ECNL)
So Cal Blues (dual)
Legends (DA)
Surf (DA)
Beach (DA)
Real Colorado (ECNL)
FC Dallas (DA)
EarthQuakes (DA)
Michigan Hawks (ECNL)
MVLA (ECNL)
Concord Fire (ECNL)
LAFC Slammers (ECNL)
San Juan SC (ECNL)
St. Louis SG (ECNL)  
Mustang (ECNL)
VA Development Academy (ECNL) 
Eclipse Select (ECNL) 
Sting (ECNL)


----------



## timmyh

Tophat rumored to be mulling the two team offer.  If they go ECNL, then my guess is that Solar goes.  If that happens, Lonestar goes (they already dropped boys DA for ECNL).   If that happens, then FC Dallas has nobody to play.  They also will likely go ECNL.

Lavers should be on the phone to Solar and FCD (and Tophat) right now figuring out a deal.  This may be his opportunity.  If FCD and Solar get two teams each and leave DA for ECNL, the Frontier Conference is dead.  SoCal can't be far behind.  If all that happens, I think US Soccer is off the hook for having to proved a Girl's DA Program or risk being sued (the entire reason for it's existence).  They provided it, and it was rejected.


----------



## Soccerhelper

timmyh said:


> Tophat rumored to be mulling the two team offer.  If they go ECNL, then my guess is that Solar goes.  If that happens, Lonestar goes (they already dropped boys DA for ECNL).   If that happens, then FC Dallas has nobody to play.  They also will likely go ECNL.
> 
> Lavers should be on the phone to Solar and FCD (and Tophat) right now figuring out a deal.  This may be his opportunity.  If FCD and Solar get two teams each and leave DA for ECNL, the Frontier Conference is dead.  SoCal can't be far behind.  If all that happens, I think US Soccer is off the hook for having to proved a Girl's DA Program or risk being sued (the entire reason for it's existence).  They provided it, and it was rejected.


Well Timmy, can someone at least get the freaking hook out of mouth?


----------



## Surf Zombie

timmyh said:


> Tophat rumored to be mulling the two team offer.  If they go ECNL, then my guess is that Solar goes.  If that happens, Lonestar goes (they already dropped boys DA for ECNL).   If that happens, then FC Dallas has nobody to play.  They also will likely go ECNL.
> 
> Lavers should be on the phone to Solar and FCD (and Tophat) right now figuring out a deal.  This may be his opportunity.  If FCD and Solar get two teams each and leave DA for ECNL, the Frontier Conference is dead.  SoCal can't be far behind.  If all that happens, I think US Soccer is off the hook for having to proved a Girl's DA Program or risk being sued (the entire reason for it's existence).  They provided it, and it was rejected.


Up here in the northeast all of the strong clubs (PDA, World Class, FC Stars, Scorpions, Match Fit, etc.) are in ECNL.  North East GDA is very week. HS  soccer is a very big draw for the girls here.


----------



## Soccerhelper

Surf Zombie said:


> Up here in the northeast all of the strong clubs (PDA, World Class, FC Stars, Scorpions, Match Fit, etc.) are in ECNL.  North East GDA is very week. HS  soccer is a very big draw for the girls here.


That's what I heard.  Over here, the dads who never played HS sports blacklisted HS Soccer and attacked it "as lame"  I loved HS Sports and most girls my dd age love to play for their school too.  Horay Horay for the girls.  And to think I tried to twist my dd arm to stay DA and stay away from all the fun in HS and especially all them boys.  Oh well, she's having fun and that's what most girls want to do.


----------



## Messi>CR7

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> My view from about 4,500 miles away... SoCal GDA looks awfully good in terms of level of play and travel requirements, both of which really suck for other parts of the country. So unless the high school draw is overwhelming or y'all get tired of dominating at the national level, I don't see why any clubs would switch to ECNL. That is, unless a club wants more control, and the ability to improve profitability.





timmyh said:


> If all that happens, I think US Soccer is off the hook for having to proved a Girl's DA Program or risk being sued (the entire reason for it's existence).  They provided it, and it was rejected.


Still, it's hard to imagine any business with such absolute monopoly power can fail so miserably.


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Do you think DA’s ship is sinking?


Loser Fernando is wishing for a sinking ship so his ECNL Rebels might get some credibility.  Stop trolling and wishing bad things on kiddos.


----------



## Fact

@Soccerhelper i thought you were out?  Congrats again to your dd!


----------



## Soccerhelper

Fact said:


> @Soccerhelper i thought you were out?  Congrats again to your dd!


No more free soccer help bro


----------



## Soccerhelper

Fact said:


> @Soccerhelper i thought you were out?  Congrats again to your dd!


Thank you Kicker and Fact for the nice congrats on my dd making the all stars from SW ECNL.  We are grateful for this incredible opportunity to play with and against this years ECNL goats from SW.  If my dd makes next years list, I will be even more proud for obvious reasons.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> Loser Fernando is wishing for a sinking ship so his ECNL Rebels might get some credibility.  Stop trolling and wishing bad things on kiddos.


Lol.. in your mind rent free i see.. super mad cause your kids can’t play at rebels


----------



## SoccerGuru

ok so this same thing happened last year when eagles switched to ECNL, everyone thought DA was finished and said EVERY da club would switch. This is the socal soccer forum so why are we discussing how great the competition is outside of socal when you will barely play that club? DA is the most competitive league in socal but nationally I agree not so much. Real colorado leaving DA was a big blow nationally but dalla texans not so much as they are dead last in two age groups and middle of the pack in the others. If the pitch to play ecnl is all the top competition you will play outside of socal, is that even what a player would want? You play really weak competition in league but there is a possibility of you playing a top team in a showcase if both of you go. 80-20 rule. Isn't it better for development if you play tough competition 80% of the time as is the case with DA locally or is it better to play tough competition 20% of the time when you travel to showcases as is the case with ecnl? If a legends, beach, surf, etc go to ecnl...then there is a shift for best league in SOCAL soccer but until that happens I don't see it, especially with blues going all DA. My two cents.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Messi>CR7 said:


> Still, it's hard to imagine any business with such absolute monopoly power can fail so miserably.


GDA obituary isn't written yet, but when it is, a chapter will be written on getting shanked by some of Laver's board members' clubs less than one year after the launch of GDA. That kinda looked like a well thought out ambush, and it exposed some of the fatal flaws in USSF's plans to take their boys' model and drop it on top of the girls' pyramid, without much sense of the differences between those two worlds.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

SoccerGuru said:


> ok so this same thing happened last year when eagles switched to ECNL, everyone thought DA was finished and said EVERY da club would switch.


Eagles < (less than) Real Colorado. But your point regarding SoCal is very true. Didn't mean to pee in your guys' sandbox. GDA in SoCal is very strong, but if it gets much weaker everywhere else, what is the point of USSF running a national league?


----------



## Soccerhelper

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> GDA obituary isn't written yet, but when it is, a chapter will be written on getting shanked by some of Laver's board members' clubs less than one year after the launch of GDA. That kinda looked like a well thought out ambush, and it exposed some of the fatal flaws in USSF's plans to take their boys' model and drop it on top of the girls' pyramid, without much sense of the differences between those two worlds.


Much blame to go around.  Where two fight, no ones right


----------



## futboldad1

SoccerGuru said:


> ok so this same thing happened last year when eagles switched to ECNL, everyone thought DA was finished and said EVERY da club would switch. This is the socal soccer forum so why are we discussing how great the competition is outside of socal when you will barely play that club? DA is the most competitive league in socal but nationally I agree not so much. Real colorado leaving DA was a big blow nationally but dalla texans not so much as they are dead last in two age groups and middle of the pack in the others. If the pitch to play ecnl is all the top competition you will play outside of socal, is that even what a player would want? You play really weak competition in league but there is a possibility of you playing a top team in a showcase if both of you go. 80-20 rule. Isn't it better for development if you play tough competition 80% of the time as is the case with DA locally or is it better to play tough competition 20% of the time when you travel to showcases as is the case with ecnl? If a legends, beach, surf, etc go to ecnl...then there is a shift for best league in SOCAL soccer but until that happens I don't see it, especially with blues going all DA. My two cents.


Blues going all DA is a new one.....I've heard the opposite.......showcases are where the college coaches are out so good games are important.....but honestly both DA and ECNL have the top talent split between them which aint the best thing for the kiddos however you dice it


----------



## Soccerhelper

If Blues goes all in DA then someone just bought that club for some big time cash.  Anything can be bought at the right price


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Lol.. in your mind rent free i see.. super mad cause your kids can’t play at rebels


Dumb ass, my kids are in their 20s and my nieces have more class.


----------



## Soccerhelper

Soccerhelper said:


> No more free soccer help bro


I did my best.  I'm done helping.  If you need a roll of TP I would be more than willing to give you one when I'm down is SD. I'm heading down to TJ to meet up with @MacDre and freaking @Luis Andres and @Hodari. My wife speaks Espanol and were in Rosarito all the time   Peace to you Fact.  As the soccer world changes, so do I.  I look to bring peace to all my brothers and sisters in the USA!!!!


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> Dumb ass, my kids are in their 20s and my nieces have more class.


You’re a straight up weirdo then.. I don’t even remember even having a convo with you and yet you know my kids play with the Rebels.. what’s even worse your kids are their 20’s and you’re in this forum allllllllday trolling and you really don’t have any business being in..giving you useless input..bro, it’s very obvious you have no friends.. please uncle Rico go find another hobby rather than trolling on a youth soccer forum weirdo!


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> You’re a straight up weirdo then.. I don’t even remember even having a convo with you and yet you know my kids play with the Rebels.. what’s even worse your kids are their 20’s and you’re in this forum allllllllday trolling and you really don’t have any business being in..giving you useless input..bro, it’s very obvious you have no friends.. please uncle Rico go find another hobby rather than trolling on a youth soccer forum weirdo!


Dumb ass, everyone knows that you are a Rebels poser.  Go look at your posts if you don't remember me, oh wait to much pot on the brain in ChulaWanna.


----------



## Soccerhelper

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> You’re a straight up weirdo then.. I don’t even remember even having a convo with you and yet you know my kids play with the Rebels.. what’s even worse your kids are their 20’s and you’re in this forum allllllllday trolling and you really don’t have any business being in..giving you useless input..bro, it’s very obvious you have no friends.. please uncle Rico go find another hobby rather than trolling on a youth soccer forum weirdo!


I want to warn everyone of the power of Fact before I leave.  I came here ranting and waving and asking for help from my soccer family brethren here at the Socal Fabulous Soccer Forum last year.  It was Fact, yes Fact, that triggered me into more rants and I still come back for more. I try to leave and then he pops in.  The mystery uncle he is.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Soccerhelper said:


> I want to warn everyone of the power of Fact before I leave.  I came here ranting and waving and asking for help from my soccer family brethren here at the Socal Fabulous Soccer Forum last year.  It was Fact, yes Fact, that triggered me into more rants and I still come back for more. I try to leave and then he pops in.  The mystery uncle he is.


Warn me? Come bro.. it’s the internet.. this is his only way he can be a tough guy.. seriously he has nooooo kids playing and yet he’s in a forum for soccer where parents come to get info and insight.. he’s a washed up soccer dad, a has been, a uncle Rico troll and to give a excuse that he’s on this forum because of his niece is the dumbest comment I’ve heard.. 10xs worst than your rants..my nieces do the cheer and the softball thing and yet not in a million years would I be in any of those type of forums and even worse acting like a tough guy behind a screen.
@Fact please bro... pretty please send me a dm so we can meet up and have a convo in person!


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity




----------



## Soccerhelper

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Warn me? Come bro.. it’s the internet.. this is his only way he can be a tough guy.. seriously he has nooooo kids playing and yet he’s in a forum for soccer where parents come to get info and insight.. he’s a washed up soccer dad, a has been, a uncle Rico troll and to give a excuse that he’s on this forum because of his niece is the dumbest comment I’ve heard.. 10xs worst than your rants..my nieces do the cheer and the softball thing and yet not in a million years would I be in any of those type of forums and even worse acting like a tough guy behind screen.
> @Fact please bro... pretty please send me a dm so we can meet up and have a convo in person!


I was thinking some of us should meet up and grab a cold one in TJ.  Me, Map, Fact, Dre, Luis is always welcome, and of course you Fernando.  Talk things out with Fact.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Soccerhelper said:


> I was thinking some of us should meet up and grab a cold one in TJ.  Me, Map, Fact, Dre, Luis is always welcome, and of course you Fernando.  Talk things out with Fact.


I’ll be in Vegas for the players showcase.. we can link up so I can introduce my self and you can dm @Fact later and let him know who I am and what im about.


----------



## Soccerhelper

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I’ll be in Vegas for the players showcase.. we can link up so I can introduce my self and you can dm @Fact later and let him know who I am and what im about.


Sounds great


----------



## Soccerhelper

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Warn me? Come bro.. it’s the internet.. this is his only way he can be a tough guy.. seriously he has nooooo kids playing and yet he’s in a forum for soccer where parents come to get info and insight.. he’s a washed up soccer dad, a has been, a uncle Rico troll and to give a excuse that he’s on this forum because of his niece is the dumbest comment I’ve heard.. 10xs worst than your rants..my nieces do the cheer and the softball thing and yet not in a million years would I be in any of those type of forums and even worse acting like a tough guy behind a screen.
> @Fact please bro... pretty please send me a dm so we can meet up and have a convo in person!


"Washed up soccer dad"  I pray I never ever get labeled that.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Soccerhelper said:


> "Washed up soccer dad"  I pray I never ever get labeled that.


As long you don’t become a ref or a weirdo on a soccer forum after your kids are out of youth soccer.. you’ll be fine..lol


----------



## oh canada

Getting this thread back on track, there's no other way to spin it but that big/major clubs are rejecting the US Soccer league model on the girls side--Real Colorado and Dallas Texans just the latest two.  Clubs are listening to their families who are saying that the US league is too restrictive for girls. 

 For SoCal, the question shouldn't be which league is better, but is ECNL good _enough _to make my daughter better.  Because it's SoCal, the answer is "yes".


----------



## Kicker4Life

oh canada said:


> Getting this thread back on track, there's no other way to spin it but that big/major clubs are rejecting the US Soccer league model on the girls side--Real Colorado and Dallas Texans just the latest two.  Clubs are listening to their families who are saying that the US league is too restrictive for girls.
> 
> For SoCal, the question shouldn't be which league is better, but is ECNL good _enough _to make my daughter better.  Because it's SoCal, the answer is "yes".


Although league environment in terms of competition are a part of a players growth/development.  It is more about the Coach and training environment.


----------



## sdb

As many have pointed out, there’s  also a large blank spot in the SoCal ECNL map from Santa Monica to the OC Great Park. That means there’s a minimum of 1.5 to 2+ hours in the car RT to get to a program. People do it, but it seems like a burden on the kids.


----------



## younothat

sdb said:


> As many have pointed out, there’s  also a large blank spot in the SoCal ECNL map from Santa Monica to the OC Great Park. That means there’s a minimum of 1.5 to 2+ hours in the car RT to get to a program. People do it, but it seems like a burden on the kids.


LA Breakers (Boys and Girls), LA Surf (Boys),  Beach (Boys)


----------



## sdb

Santa Monica / Culver City, pasadena and Long Beach but only for boys. So pretty big gap for the girls.


----------



## futboldad1

sdb said:


> Santa Monica / Culver City, pasadena and Long Beach but only for boys. So pretty big gap for the girls.


That makes sense......I'm lucky enough to not have to deal with this......but I think a big mistake of GDA has been over-saturation so ECNL may be wise to stay away from that......the next year or two is going to be very interesting for this DA v ECNL battle on the girls side......


----------



## Soccerhelper

sdb said:


> As many have pointed out, there’s  also a large blank spot in the SoCal ECNL map from Santa Monica to the OC Great Park. That means there’s a minimum of 1.5 to 2+ hours in the car RT to get to a program. People do it, but it seems like a burden on the kids.


ECNL should just add Beach FC and give them two ECNL teams.  Problem solved.  Heck, give them a third one for penalty of all the poaching from all the ECNL teams in the past.  Long Beach Beach FC ECNL team (have to live in LB) South Bay Beach FC ECNL (have to live in the SB) and Los Angeles Beach FC (have to live in the city of LA). Let's do it.  Let's not forget going back to the school age August 1st-July 31st.  I would really like it if the 2022s next season so they could go out with all there friends like them old days


----------



## sdb

futboldad1 said:


> That makes sense......I'm lucky enough to not have to deal with this......but I think a big mistake of GDA has been over-saturation so ECNL may be wise to stay away from that......the next year or two is going to be very interesting for this DA v ECNL battle on the girls side......


Look at the bright side, the more teams and players moving to ECNL, the more spots open up for YNT camps and Id sessions.


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Warn me? Come bro.. it’s the internet.. this is his only way he can be a tough guy.. seriously he has nooooo kids playing and yet he’s in a forum for soccer where parents come to get info and insight.. he’s a washed up soccer dad, a has been, a uncle Rico troll and to give a excuse that he’s on this forum because of his niece is the dumbest comment I’ve heard.. 10xs worst than your rants..my nieces do the cheer and the softball thing and yet not in a million years would I be in any of those type of forums and even worse acting like a tough guy behind a screen.
> @Fact please bro... pretty please send me a dm so we can meet up and have a convo in person!


Listen shithead. I am going to make this quick because I dont have a lot of time today.  There are plenty of people on this forum whose kids have aged out, coaches, refs, parents with kids in college giving advice, etc.  Do you not want their advice?  Better yet why doesn't everyone stay in their own age forum?  2 of my nieces dad is not able to bring them to many events and their mom works.  My son and I fill in often for them. so So STFU.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> Listen shithead. I am going to make this quick because I dont have a lot of time today.  There are plenty of people on this forum whose kids have aged out, coaches, refs, parents with kids in college giving advice, etc.  Do you not want their advice?  Better yet why doesn't everyone stay in their own age forum?  2 of my nieces dad is not able to bring them to many events and their mom works.  My son and I fill in often for them. so So STFU.


Uncle Rico I got you  “so So” mad that you’re stuttering and your trying to explain yourself that your not a weirdo on a forum with no kids in youth soccer is the icing on the cake. LOL!!
*YOU'RE A WEIRDO!! *
Point blank, washed up soccer dad, a has been and you have nooooooooooooo friends. Face it.. you come here to this forum to feel like you’re some soccer god and think the 4 people who tolerate you are your internet friends.. Go find a hobby Buddy maybe like Christian Mangle or even since you always have a negative opinion go to Yelp and just go give reviews all day!!
Let the people on this forum who actually have a need to be here enjoy the information and insight without your useless input!!


----------



## SoccerGuru

oh canada said:


> Getting this thread back on track, there's no other way to spin it but that big/major clubs are rejecting the US Soccer league model on the girls side--Real Colorado and Dallas Texans just the latest two.  Clubs are listening to their families who are saying that the US league is too restrictive for girls.
> 
> For SoCal, the question shouldn't be which league is better, but is ECNL good _enough _to make my daughter better.  Because it's SoCal, the answer is "yes".


 I will attempt to support your attempt to get this thread back on track. Let's pick two clubs say, SD surf and Slammers, one DA one ECNL. With Real Colorado and Dallas Texans now leaving DA that means Slammers will get the chance to play these teams once maybe twice throughout the entire ecnl career.  Let's say they play each of those clubs twice so that's 2 games against a great team and 2 games against an average team. SD surf will now never get to play Real Colorado or Dallas Texans but they will still have 2 games a year against legends, blues, beach, LAGSD, Albion etc. Slammers will get 2 games a year against Nevada heat and eagles who are sometimes good in an age group, but that's it. I am surprised at the reaction from the socal forum about out of state competition switching will cause socal DA teams to switch to ecnl. If a big socal DA club switches to ecnl, then there could be some truth to ecnl becoming the better league but until then, I don't see Real CO and Dallas texans causing a shakeup here and socal DA is without a doubt the most competitive league and where a lot of college coaches will go to find the top recruits. But hey, anything can change.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

SoccerGuru said:


> I will attempt to support your attempt to get this thread back on track. Let's pick two clubs say, SD surf and Slammers, one DA one ECNL. With Real Colorado and Dallas Texans now leaving DA that means Slammers will get the chance to play these teams once maybe twice throughout the entire ecnl career.  Let's say they play each of those clubs twice so that's 2 games against a great team and 2 games against an average team. SD surf will now never get to play Real Colorado or Dallas Texans but they will still have 2 games a year against legends, blues, beach, LAGSD, Albion etc. Slammers will get 2 games a year against Nevada heat and eagles who are sometimes good in an age group, but that's it. I am surprised at the reaction from the socal forum about out of state competition switching will cause socal DA teams to switch to ecnl. If a big socal DA club switches to ecnl, then there could be some truth to ecnl becoming the better league but until then, I don't see Real CO and Dallas texans causing a shakeup here and socal DA is without a doubt the most competitive league and where a lot of college coaches will go to find the top recruits. But hey, anything can change.


Don’t forget SW ECNL does do 2 showcases a year and sometimes will travel to other regions to do their showcases so they might play each other more than 3 times in their ECNL lifetime. Plus being these teams are great teams they might see each other during ECNL nationals 
IMO I would love to see ECNL and Albion come a agreement. (Probably won’t happen) but that would make league a lot stronger in SD and LV.


----------



## Soccerhelper

SoccerGuru said:


> I will attempt to support your attempt to get this thread back on track. Let's pick two clubs say, SD surf and Slammers, one DA one ECNL. With Real Colorado and Dallas Texans now leaving DA that means Slammers will get the chance to play these teams once maybe twice throughout the entire ecnl career.  Let's say they play each of those clubs twice so that's 2 games against a great team and 2 games against an average team. SD surf will now never get to play Real Colorado or Dallas Texans but they will still have 2 games a year against legends, blues, beach, LAGSD, Albion etc. Slammers will get 2 games a year against Nevada heat and eagles who are sometimes good in an age group, but that's it. I am surprised at the reaction from the socal forum about out of state competition switching will cause socal DA teams to switch to ecnl. If a big socal DA club switches to ecnl, then there could be some truth to ecnl becoming the better league but until then, I don't see Real CO and Dallas texans causing a shakeup here and socal DA is without a doubt the most competitive league and where a lot of college coaches will go to find the top recruits. But hey, anything can change.


----------



## Surf Zombie

I’m not in So Cal. I have a U13 in her first year of ECNL in MA. She is enjoying it and the league is very strong here in the northeast compared to GDA.  Personally I hate this feud between the leagues and think its counter productive on multiple levels.  That said, it’s ongoing and it effects my child so I pay attention to it.

My question for those of you in GDA in So Cal is at what point do you start to worry about the quality of the league outside of your own back yard?  

No doubt GDA in So Cal is very strong and you all have great competition to play week in and week out. But outside of TX, (and that pendulum looks like it may be about to swing) it’s seems that the ECNL is the stronger league in every other part of the country. If so e combination of Solar- FC Dallas-Top Hat were to jump at this two team deal (as rumored) I’d bet that the stronger So Cal clubs would take notice and things in So Cal would get pretty interesting.


----------



## VegasParent

Surf Zombie said:


> I’m not in So Cal. I have a U13 in her first year of ECNL in MA. She is enjoying it and the league is very strong here in the northeast compared to GDA.  Personally I hate this feud between the leagues and think its counter productive on multiple levels.  That said, it’s ongoing and it effects my child so I pay attention to it.
> 
> My question for those of you in GDA in So Cal is at what point do you start to worry about the quality of the league outside of your own back yard?
> 
> No doubt GDA in So Cal is very strong and you all have great competition to play week in and week out. But outside of TX, (and that pendulum looks like it may be about to swing) it’s seems that the ECNL is the stronger league in every other part of the country. If so e combination of Solar- FC Dallas-Top Hat were to jump at this two team deal (as rumored) I’d bet that the stronger So Cal clubs would take notice and things in So Cal would get pretty interesting.


I would be surprised if US Soccer did nothing to counter this. Change the sub rules, allow high school or something. I don't see them doing something desperate like giving clubs two teams in every age group but I can see them making some changes.


----------



## vegasguy

VegasParent said:


> I would be surprised if US Soccer did nothing to counter this. Change the sub rules, allow high school or something. I don't see them doing something desperate like giving clubs two teams in every age group but I can see them making some changes.


If the DA changes the girls side because they are losing their steam (questionable if they are) should they not change the boys side too and the what about the MLS Academies?   Can they play HS?    MLS should split off in my opinion and form a league with USL. DA do DA and change how ever and ECNL do ECNL how every.  In the end DA and ECNL are leagues with goals of getting kids to college excluding the MLS which is looking for and investing in potential assets.


----------



## timmyh

VegasParent said:


> I would be surprised if US Soccer did nothing to counter this. Change the sub rules, allow high school or something. I don't see them doing something desperate like giving clubs two teams in every age group but I can see them making some changes.


At least outside of SoCal, unless GDA changes the rules barring high school play, I don't see how it survives as the elite platform. More top clubs will continue to defect until the cupboard is bare.


----------



## Soccerhelper

Or, maybe GDA will start to offer two DA teams for the price of one?


----------



## SoccerGuru

Surf Zombie said:


> I’m not in So Cal. I have a U13 in her first year of ECNL in MA. She is enjoying it and the league is very strong here in the northeast compared to GDA.  Personally I hate this feud between the leagues and think its counter productive on multiple levels.  That said, it’s ongoing and it effects my child so I pay attention to it.
> 
> My question for those of you in GDA in So Cal is at what point do you start to worry about the quality of the league outside of your own back yard?
> 
> No doubt GDA in So Cal is very strong and you all have great competition to play week in and week out. But outside of TX, (and that pendulum looks like it may be about to swing) it’s seems that the ECNL is the stronger league in every other part of the country. If so e combination of Solar- FC Dallas-Top Hat were to jump at this two team deal (as rumored) I’d bet that the stronger So Cal clubs would take notice and things in So Cal would get pretty interesting.


That is another point, why is ecnl offering two teams? I get the money aspect for the club but now you are watering down leagues with a secondary team when ecnl should only be the "elite TEAM" which is one. I slowly see ecnl turning into the youth leagues where you have 5 teams from the same club and are playing satelite teams. I think after a few years girls DA becomes the quality league and ecnl becomes the quantity league.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Surf Zombie said:


> My question for those of you in GDA in So Cal is at what point do you start to worry about the quality of the league outside of your own back yard?
> 
> No doubt GDA in So Cal is very strong and you all have great competition to play week in and week out.


You just answered it right there, why would I want the better competition to be outside of my own backyard? So I have to pay more money and travel more? I like the 80/20 rule, and that is exactly what you have in GDA in socal and Texas. For ECNL, it seems like the opposite where in each league there is one maybe two really good clubs but in order to play the best, you would need to travel and sometimes far distances which means more money. I agree and hope that one day ecnl and DA work together, would make a great environment for youth soccer.


----------



## sdb

I personally would start to worry when 2-3 of Surf, Beach, Legends, Galaxy, Albion, Blues and RSC leave GDA. That would make the leagues close to equal in terms of top teams, at least in the younger GDA age groups which I know best. I’d also been fine with fewer games, less out of state league travel and more local showcases. Maybe add a trip to Jefferson Cup instead and have a winter and a summer showcase in the West region. Fewer games and less travel means more rest and fewer injuries, and less expense. 



Surf Zombie said:


> I’m not in So Cal. I have a U13 in her first year of ECNL in MA. She is enjoying it and the league is very strong here in the northeast compared to GDA.  Personally I hate this feud between the leagues and think its counter productive on multiple levels.  That said, it’s ongoing and it effects my child so I pay attention to it.
> 
> My question for those of you in GDA in So Cal is at what point do you start to worry about the quality of the league outside of your own back yard?
> 
> No doubt GDA in So Cal is very strong and you all have great competition to play week in and week out. But outside of TX, (and that pendulum looks like it may be about to swing) it’s seems that the ECNL is the stronger league in every other part of the country. If so e combination of Solar- FC Dallas-Top Hat were to jump at this two team deal (as rumored) I’d bet that the stronger So Cal clubs would take notice and things in So Cal would get pretty interesting.


----------



## Desert Hound

timmyh said:


> At least outside of SoCal, unless GDA changes the rules barring high school play, I don't see how it survives as the elite platform. More top clubs will continue to defect until the cupboard is bare.


If GDA does allow HS and changes their sub rules, they have essentially turned into ECNL. And at that point one has to ask the question what was the point of starting their own league when they then mimic ECNL rules. 

My DD has experience in both ECNL and DA. 
I however have wondered the following:
- if the stated goal is development, why have restrictive sub rules? With or without restrictive sub rules, the very top players in either league will play a full 90. Why not make it easier for the less than top players to get more minutes in games?
- why change the showcase format in DA to now have the DA Cup? It changes the emphasis from being a showcase to one where many teams are playing to win and as such are not allowing all their players to be seen by college coaches.


----------



## Dof3

Desert Hound said:


> If GDA does allow HS and changes their sub rules, they have essentially turned into ECNL. And at that point one has to ask the question what was the point of starting their own league when they then mimic ECNL rules.
> 
> My DD has experience in both ECNL and DA.
> I however have wondered the following:
> - if the stated goal is development, why have restrictive sub rules? With or without restrictive sub rules, the very top players in either league will play a full 90. Why not make it easier for the less than top players to get more minutes in games?
> - why change the showcase format in DA to now have the DA Cup? It changes the emphasis from being a showcase to one where many teams are playing to win and as such are not allowing all their players to be seen by college coaches.


Another point re: the relative quality of GDA and ECNL outside of SoCal is that all those college coaches are not coming to watch your regular league games.  If the teams you play in regional or national showcases are not very good, how does that help those SoCal GDA players?  I believe those coaches want to see good players playing other good players.  8-0 games are not so interesting, so the out-of-area competition may matter less often, but it may matter much more in those select weekends where college coaches are actually scouting.  Of course, there are exceptions, and I am not saying that no coaches ever watch regular league games.  But we all know that the showcases are important for the scale and geographic range of the exposure they provide.  GDA is losing this battle everywhere but SoCal.  And that very well may be so because ECNL actually wants and needs to win the battle and US Soccer's interest in this is strictly as an evidentiary matter in its litigation with the USWNT and doesn't actually care if it wins beyond that purpose (which is now achieved whether the GDA sustains or not).  If I am betting on fighters, I will take the one trying to survive over the one going through the motions every single time.


----------



## GeekKid

Dof3 said:


> Another point re: the relative quality of GDA and ECNL outside of SoCal is that all those college coaches are not coming to watch your regular league games.  If the teams you play in regional or national showcases are not very good, how does that help those SoCal GDA players?  I believe those coaches want to see good players playing other good players.  8-0 games are not so interesting, so the out-of-area competition may matter less often, but it may matter much more in those select weekends where college coaches are actually scouting.  Of course, there are exceptions, and I am not saying that no coaches ever watch regular league games.  But we all know that the showcases are important for the scale and geographic range of the exposure they provide.  GDA is losing this battle everywhere but SoCal.  And that very well may be so because ECNL actually wants and needs to win the battle and US Soccer's interest in this is strictly as an evidentiary matter in its litigation with the USWNT and doesn't actually care if it wins beyond that purpose (which is now achieved whether the GDA sustains or not).  If I am betting on fighters, I will take the one trying to survive over the one going through the motions every single time.


I agree 8-0 games are nothing to coaches who are trying to evaluate talent.  They would rather see tight contests between higher ranked opponents.  In regard to SoCal GDA and outside competition, if you use the SoccerWire rankings and if you run the scenario of the Top 10 SoCal teams (actually only 8 ranked in the top 100) vs The Top 8 Everyone else, here is how it breaks down…

Top Ranked SoCal team
Blues
Beach
Legends
Surf
LA Galaxy
Real SoCal
LA Galaxy SD
Albion

Top Ranked Everyone Else
Solar
Tophat
Real Colorado
FC Dallas
San Jose Earthquakes
St James Virginia
Lonestar
Cincinnati Development Academy
NC Courage

The results for SoCal teams, U15, U16, U17 and U18/19, competing against these top 8 ranked teams for this year’s DA Cup competition so far has SoCal teams with a record of 11-20-6 (W-L-D).  Interesting observations: Blues haven’t played a Top 8 opponent outside of SoCal so far this season in the DA Cup competition at any age level.  Surf fared the best with a 3-0-0 record, but each win had a one goal differential.


----------



## Soccerhelper

GeekKid said:


> I agree 8-0 games are nothing to coaches who are trying to evaluate talent.  They would rather see tight contests between higher ranked opponents.  In regard to SoCal GDA and outside competition, if you use the SoccerWire rankings and if you run the scenario of the Top 10 SoCal teams (actually only 8 ranked in the top 100) vs The Top 8 Everyone else, here is how it breaks down…
> 
> Top Ranked SoCal team
> Blues
> Beach
> Legends
> Surf
> LA Galaxy
> Real SoCal
> LA Galaxy SD
> Albion
> 
> Top Ranked Everyone Else
> Solar
> Tophat
> Real Colorado
> FC Dallas
> San Jose Earthquakes
> St James Virginia
> Lonestar
> Cincinnati Development Academy
> NC Courage
> 
> The results for SoCal teams, U15, U16, U17 and U18/19, competing against these top 8 ranked teams for this year’s DA Cup competition so far has SoCal teams with a record of 11-20-6 (W-L-D).  Interesting observations: Blues haven’t played a Top 8 opponent outside of SoCal so far this season in the DA Cup competition at any age level.  Surf fared the best with a 3-0-0 record, but each win had a one goal differential.


Were diluted in SoCal.  For example, before DA we had I think 8 top teams for 04.  Now we have two leagues with around 23 04' teams, who all claim "premier" "Best of the others" and so on.  If we go back to say, 10 teams of top talent in socal, then we will beat everyone again


----------



## SoccerGuru

GeekKid said:


> I agree 8-0 games are nothing to coaches who are trying to evaluate talent.  They would rather see tight contests between higher ranked opponents.  In regard to SoCal GDA and outside competition, if you use the SoccerWire rankings and if you run the scenario of the Top 10 SoCal teams (actually only 8 ranked in the top 100) vs The Top 8 Everyone else, here is how it breaks down…
> 
> Top Ranked SoCal team
> Blues
> Beach
> Legends
> Surf
> LA Galaxy
> Real SoCal
> LA Galaxy SD
> Albion
> 
> Top Ranked Everyone Else
> Solar
> Tophat
> Real Colorado
> FC Dallas
> San Jose Earthquakes
> St James Virginia
> Lonestar
> Cincinnati Development Academy
> NC Courage
> 
> The results for SoCal teams, U15, U16, U17 and U18/19, competing against these top 8 ranked teams for this year’s DA Cup competition so far has SoCal teams with a record of 11-20-6 (W-L-D).  Interesting observations: Blues haven’t played a Top 8 opponent outside of SoCal so far this season in the DA Cup competition at any age level.  Surf fared the best with a 3-0-0 record, but each win had a one goal differential.



Sorry I am honestly not trying to be a troll here but what point are you trying to make?


----------



## Soccer4evr

Soccerhelper said:


> Earthquakes are folding their GDA.  That's not good at all.  I guess were waiting on the biggest shoe to drop????


Why are you spreading false information?


----------



## SOCCERMINION

The only good thing coming out of all this DA and ECNL dilution, is i get to appreciate the old days when my DD played ENCL when it was all the best players, and she got to play Surf Cup when it was only the "Best of the Best"  I doubt we will ever see those times again.....


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> View attachment 6618


Must be a pic of your top boyfriend.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> Must be a pic of your top boyfriend.


That’s all you got? A homophobic slur..
I owned you bro..
Just give up


----------



## Surf Zombie

GeekKid said:


> I agree 8-0 games are nothing to coaches who are trying to evaluate talent.  They would rather see tight contests between higher ranked opponents.  In regard to SoCal GDA and outside competition, if you use the SoccerWire rankings and if you run the scenario of the Top 10 SoCal teams (actually only 8 ranked in the top 100) vs The Top 8 Everyone else, here is how it breaks down…
> 
> Top Ranked SoCal team
> Blues
> Beach
> Legends
> Surf
> LA Galaxy
> Real SoCal
> LA Galaxy SD
> Albion
> 
> Top Ranked Everyone Else
> Solar
> Tophat
> Real Colorado
> FC Dallas
> San Jose Earthquakes
> St James Virginia
> Lonestar
> Cincinnati Development Academy
> NC Courage
> 
> The results for SoCal teams, U15, U16, U17 and U18/19, competing against these top 8 ranked teams for this year’s DA Cup competition so far has SoCal teams with a record of 11-20-6 (W-L-D).  Interesting observations: Blues haven’t played a Top 8 opponent outside of SoCal so far this season in the DA Cup competition at any age level.  Surf fared the best with a 3-0-0 record, but each win had a one goal differential.


Wonder what is going on behind the scenes in the ECNL-DA tug of war? I bet some dominos have fallen (one way or the other), but announcements are being held back due the disruption caused by the virus.


----------



## timmyh

#1 and #2 rumored to be considering a move. 









						SoccerWire Top 100 Girls Soccer Clubs - March 2020
					

The SoccerWire Top 100 Girls Soccer Clubs for March 2020 have been revealed.




					www.soccerwire.com
				




For Solar, probably depends on whether or not ECNL lets them keep their 2nd team in ECNL or bends the rules and let's them stay another year. If not, there are many who think they may drop DA and take the two team ECNL deal (like Real CO, Hawks, Sting, FC Stars, SLSG, Concorde Fire, Eclipse, PDA, etc).


----------



## Surf Zombie

I read on one of the boards that ecnl was also trying to bring over FC Virginia & NC Courage, both of whom are top 20 programs on that list.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Surf Zombie said:


> I read on one of the boards that ecnl was also trying to bring over FC Virginia & NC Courage, both of whom are top 20 programs on that list.


If this is true, it's a smart strategy by ECNL, seems as though they have given up on socal and is admitting that socal belongs to DA so they are going after other parts of the country. Texas is still up for debate depending on who moves or stays. ECNL can then offer the best showcases with some of the best clubs if they attend. However, most of the people on this forum are from socal and so the question is will they sacrifice great competition week in and week out for a "possibility" of playing some really great clubs outside of socal? It is exciting to play a new team from a different state but is it worth the extra few thousand you have to pay? 

Also, I ask again...if ECNL keeps giving every club two teams, how long before they give 3 or 4, etc....and then we are right back to the landscape of youth soccer where there is slammers/legends/big club team A, B, C, D, E, F......I feel like ECNL is really lowering the quality of competition. I know they are doing this to beat DA but now they are becoming part of the problem with development in the US.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Personally I do not care for the two team deal that some of the clubs are getting, but I also think it is a bit over blown.  I think only 8 of the 96 clubs are “B” teams. A few of those (Crossfire Sting, SLSG) are hours apart or even in other states. But most of the others, FC Stars, PDA, Concorde Fire, Eclipse Select and Michigan WH have two teams in the same location.  The “B” teams I have seen (FC Stars White & PDA White) we’re both middle of the road  level ECNL teams.

I think if the ECNL continues to use the two team carrot it should be reserved for the Solar, TopHat & Real Colorado level clubs. But again, I’m not a fan.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Surf Zombie said:


> Personally I do not care for the two team deal that some of the clubs are getting, but I also think it is a bit over blown.  I think only 8 of the 96 clubs are “B” teams. A few of those (Crossfire Sting, SLSG) are hours apart or even in other states. But most of the others, FC Stars, PDA, Concorde Fire, Eclipse Select and Michigan WH have two teams in the same location.  The “B” teams I have seen (FC Stars White & PDA White) we’re both middle of the road  level ECNL teams.
> 
> I think if the ECNL continues to use the two team carrot it should be reserved for the Solar, TopHat & Real Colorado level clubs. But again, I’m not a fan.


Very well said and I think you are right.


----------



## jpeter

Surf Zombie said:


> Personally I do not care for the two team deal that some of the clubs are getting, but I also think it is a bit over blown.  I think only 8 of the 96 clubs are “B” teams. A few of those (Crossfire Sting, SLSG) are hours apart or even in other states. But most of the others, FC Stars, PDA, Concorde Fire, Eclipse Select and Michigan WH have two teams in the same location.  The “B” teams I have seen (FC Stars White & PDA White) we’re both middle of the road  level ECNL teams.
> 
> I think if the ECNL continues to use the two team carrot it should be reserved for the Solar, TopHat & Real Colorado level clubs. But again, I’m not a fan.


Or the could run two flights, expand the regional leagues, etc.   Not all teams should or need to be in the top flight.

Travel is likely to be reduced going forward and we may never get back to pre Corona levels.  Time to rethink or restructure travel demands and scheduling IMO.


----------



## SoccerGuru

jpeter said:


> Or the could run two flights, expand the regional leagues, etc.   Not all teams should or need to be in the top flight.
> 
> Travel is likely to be reduced going forward and we may never get back to pre Corona levels.  Time to rethink or restructure travel demands and scheduling IMO.


 I don't think teams are leaving DA for one ECNL team and one RL team, they are being promised two ecnl teams. I am really not sure which is better, DPL or RL. Very good point on the traveling.


----------



## timmyh

SoccerGuru said:


> I don't think teams are leaving DA for one ECNL team and one RL team, they are being promised two ecnl teams. I am really not sure which is better, DPL or RL. Very good point on the traveling.


Teams like Solar, FC Dallas, and Tophat (or FC Virginia or NC Courage) are not going to leave DA for ECNL + RL.  
If those above teams could possibly be convinced to drop DA for two ECNL teams (like Real Colorado this month), then ECNL would be crazy not to offer it.
If they can pull those 3 (or 5) clubs over to ECNL, then DA is all but dead outside of SoCal. And it would just be a matter of time for SoCal.  Lavers should be offering that group of clubs whatever they want to get a deal done as it's a unique opportunity right now to perhaps deliver a fatal punch.


----------



## SoccerGuru

timmyh said:


> Teams like Solar, FC Dallas, and Tophat (or FC Virginia or NC Courage) are not going to leave DA for ECNL + RL.
> If those above teams could possibly be convinced to drop DA for two ECNL teams (like Real Colorado this month), then ECNL would be crazy not to offer it.
> If they can pull those 3 (or 5) clubs over to ECNL, then DA is all but dead outside of SoCal. And it would just be a matter of time for SoCal.  Lavers should be offering that group of clubs whatever they want to get a deal done as it's a unique opportunity right now to perhaps deliver a fatal punch.


Socal DA has 8 clubs in the top 50 according to that soccerwire rankings, 4 in the top 10. Why would it just be a matter of time? With this whole coronavirus thing, traveling is probably not going to be recommended for a bit and you know with DA it is the best ONE team. All those clubs with two ecnl teams are probably going to keep a few decent players that should be on the A team on the B team just so the B team is a little more competitive and attracts more players. Plus everyone loves how coaches promise no practicing with the B team but it ends up happening anyways. I think these socal clubs stay in DA, why would they switch to ecnl? To face less competition in their backyard for 80% of your games in exchange for one matchup a year, maybe, with REAL colorado? I get it, a club switching is big news but just remember that this has no affect on socal, in colorado, yes that is a big deal. That's a big loss for DA in CO.


----------



## sirfootyalot

timmyh said:


> Teams like Solar, FC Dallas, and Tophat (or FC Virginia or NC Courage) are not going to leave DA for ECNL + RL.
> If those above teams could possibly be convinced to drop DA for two ECNL teams (like Real Colorado this month), then ECNL would be crazy not to offer it.
> If they can pull those 3 (or 5) clubs over to ECNL, then DA is all but dead outside of SoCal. And it would just be a matter of time for SoCal.  Lavers should be offering that group of clubs whatever they want to get a deal done as it's a unique opportunity right now to perhaps deliver a fatal punch.


You were saying?


----------



## Surf Zombie

NC Courage is a very strong program. Curious about United (in GA). Wonder what that means for Top Hat?  Would certainly cut down on travel.


----------



## GeekKid

sirfootyalot said:


> You were saying?


Didn't see that coming.  Another Top 20 club drops, interesting.  NC Courage has a great program.  With United following suit your right, what does that do to Tophat.  Leaves them in more isolation and guaranteed expensive weekend trips.


----------



## timmyh

sirfootyalot said:


> You were saying?


Wow.  Nearing the tipping point of GDA viability (at least outside of SoCal), in my opinion.  For what many would consider to be truly "elite" clubs, there is just Tophat, Solar, FC Dallas, and FC Virginia left for anything outside of California.


----------



## Surf Zombie

GeekKid said:


> Didn't see that coming.  Another Top 20 club drops, interesting.  NC Courage has a great program.  With United following suit your right, what does that do to Tophat.  Leaves them in more isolation and guaranteed expensive weekend trips.


I think that only leaves 5 teams in the GDA SE division?  Top Hat has no one of any quality left to play.


----------



## Surf Zombie

timmyh said:


> Wow.  Nearing the tipping point of GDA viability (at least outside of SoCal), in my opinion.  For what many would consider to be truly "elite" clubs, there is just Tophat, Solar, FC Dallas, and FC Virginia left for anything outside of California.


If I’m the next group of clubs (Penn Fusion, Nationals, OK Energy, Cincinnati DA, etc.) after those “elite” clubs you list, I’d start to panic.


----------



## timmyh

Surf Zombie said:


> If I’m the next group of clubs (Penn Fusion, Nationals, OK Energy, Cincinnati DA, etc.) after those “elite” clubs you list, I’d start to panic.


Totally agree. Wouldn't want to be left without a chair when the music stops.


----------



## oh canada

SoccerGuru said:


> Socal DA has 8 clubs in the top 50 according to that soccerwire rankings, 4 in the top 10. Why would it just be a matter of time? With this whole coronavirus thing, traveling is probably not going to be recommended for a bit and you know with DA it is the best ONE team. All those clubs with two ecnl teams are probably going to keep a few decent players that should be on the A team on the B team just so the B team is a little more competitive and attracts more players. Plus everyone loves how coaches promise no practicing with the B team but it ends up happening anyways. I think these socal clubs stay in DA, why would they switch to ecnl? To face less competition in their backyard for 80% of your games in exchange for one matchup a year, maybe, with REAL colorado? I get it, a club switching is big news but just remember that this has no affect on socal, in colorado, yes that is a big deal. That's a big loss for DA in CO.


Corona is going to change more than just travel.  All this time away from crazy soccer life has to remind parents how life should be...ECNL offers families more choice, more time, more freedom and similar college exposure.  It also gives clubs more freedom to run their soccer operations as they see fit.  Clubs jumping the DA ship are giving their families what they want.  The two teams offer is just the cherry on top.  Look for one of the "smaller" SoCal DA clubs to jump first.


----------



## Dos Equis

oh canada said:


> Corona is going to change more than just travel.  All this time away from crazy soccer life has to remind parents how life should be...ECNL offers families more choice, more time, more freedom and similar college exposure.  It also gives clubs more freedom to run their soccer operations as they see fit.  Clubs jumping the DA ship are giving their families what they want.  The two teams offer is just the cherry on top.  Look for one of the "smaller" SoCal DA clubs to jump first.


There will be changes in priorities and behavior due to this pandemic and its social and economic impacts. Costs for families are going to have to come down in the near term if club soccer is to continue to thrive.  There has been (and will be) too much loss in wages, jobs, savings and wealth  (not to mention lives) to expect the same level of support for $4-6k/year/player youth clubs and leagues. 

The future of youth soccer will not be best served by two competing, high-cost national "elite" girls leagues. Perhaps new leadership at US Soccer will come to this realization.  The level of regional competition and reduced travel that would result from some form of merger and a two bracket system (as needed in the larger regions, perhaps including mid-season bracket adjustments for competitive purposes) would be far superior to what we have now.


----------



## Anon9

Soccer4evr said:


> Why are you spreading false information?


You were saying? Obviously, this was in the works and you were not notified.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink

Heard only (2) teams being added to Girls ECNL SW division for 2020 Season - San Diego Surf and RSC

total of 14 teams


----------



## RedCard

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Heard only (2) teams being added to Girls ECNL SW division for 2020 Season - San Diego Surf and RSC
> 
> total of 14 teams


So far...


----------



## futboldad1

RedCard said:


> So far...


I am not trying to be mean.....but have you made one correct prediction or comment @RedCard....the s-w conference is set at 14 teams for at least one year.......


----------



## Copa9

Desert Hound said:


> Well ECNL has made announcement regarding 2 new girls ECNL clubs.  Both east coast teams.
> 
> I wonder how many total they will add? And will the SW division get any?
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/02/26/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-loudoun-soccer-as-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/02/28/the-girls-ecnl-welcomes-wilmington-hammerheads-as-member-club-for-the-2018-19-season/


I wonder who knew what and when!  Yep the politics of soccer with US Soccer and ECNL continues big time without regards for the players.  Making an announcement to cancel DA when all they had to do was cancel the season then make announcement in June when school and finals are done.  But instead they chose to do it in the middle of a pandemic and before finals. And... ECNL making their announcements too.  They obviously have known for quite a while. This won't be forgotten for a very long time.


----------



## girlsrule7

Copa9 said:


> I wonder who knew what and when!  Yep the politics of soccer with US Soccer and ECNL continues big time without regards for the players.  Making an announcement to cancel DA when all they had to do was cancel the season then make announcement in June when school and finals are done.  But instead they chose to do it in the middle of a pandemic and before finals. And... ECNL making their announcements too.  They obviously have known for quite a while. This won't be forgotten for a very long time.


Those are both old announcements


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink

T


RedCard said:


> So far...
> [/QU





RedCard said:


> So far...


the only other additions to SW conference for girls will be added to the Regional League (Pats is one club so far)


----------



## Copa9

girlsrule7 said:


> Those are both old announcements


Posted at wrong spot. It was meant for current situation.  Most people figured that out.


----------



## Copa9

SoccerGuru said:


> If this is true, it's a smart strategy by ECNL, seems as though they have given up on socal and is admitting that socal belongs to DA so they are going after other parts of the country. Texas is still up for debate depending on who moves or stays. ECNL can then offer the best showcases with some of the best clubs if they attend. However, most of the people on this forum are from socal and so the question is will they sacrifice great competition week in and week out for a "possibility" of playing some really great clubs outside of socal? It is exciting to play a new team from a different state but is it worth the extra few thousand you have to pay?
> 
> Also, I ask again...if ECNL keeps giving every club two teams, how long before they give 3 or 4, etc....and then we are right back to the landscape of youth soccer where there is slammers/legends/big club team A, B, C, D, E, F......I feel like ECNL is really lowering the quality of competition. I know they are doing this to beat DA but now they are becoming part of the problem with development in the US.





Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Heard only (2) teams being added to Girls ECNL SW division for 2020 Season - San Diego Surf and RSC
> 
> total of 14 teams


They will be on the road a lot!  Good luck with the I5


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> They will be on the road a lot!  Good luck with the I5


I feel your pain bro.  Eye five will be easy to drive brah!!!.  Less traffic because of Corona.  I would rather drive in my car for a competitive game then fly to Florida and kill teams 9-0 for hat tricks.


----------



## Kickers99

How much does ecnl teams typically charge per player? Is it the same price for boys vs girls too? Not including any travel or misc expenses.


----------



## GT45

Kickers99 said:


> How much does ecnl teams typically charge per player? Is it the same price for boys vs girls too? Not including any travel or misc expenses.


$3000-$3500 depending on the club.


----------



## Eagle33

GT45 said:


> $3000-$3500 depending on the club.


This maybe only the club fee - add travel and uniform on top of this


----------



## mlx

Questions, Boys ECNL:

1.- Does anyone know if Eagles FC will be admitted?

2.- I'm still unclear, ECNL included FC Golden State in their announcement of "new clubs" but FCGS already had teams in ECNL. What does this mean? Will they have two teams per age group? If not, why did they announce it?

3.- What happens with LA Surf? is the current ECNL team screwed (playing Gold) and the DA team will play ECNL? will one they combine them and then disband the unlucky kids who don't make the cut?

4.- Have you seen the ECNL map for next season? You will notice LA Premier and not LA Surf. Is that just a residual mistake or can we start with our conspiracy theories now?


----------



## futboldad1

mlx said:


> Questions, Boys ECNL:
> 
> 1.- Does anyone know if Eagles FC will be admitted?
> 
> 2.- I'm still unclear, ECNL included FC Golden State in their announcement of "new clubs" but FCGS already had teams in ECNL. What does this mean? Will they have two teams per age group? If not, why did they announce it?
> 
> 3.- What happens with LA Surf? is the current ECNL team screwed (playing Gold) and the DA team will play ECNL? will one they combine them and then disband the unlucky kids who don't make the cut?
> 
> 4.- Have you seen the ECNL map for next season? You will notice LA Premier and not LA Surf. Is that just a residual mistake or can we start with our conspiracy theories now?


1. Not this year as far I have been informed
2. Yes....FCGS gets two boys teams 
3. Combine.....but they only had limited boys DA program 
4. lol I think it is just a residual mistake


----------



## mlx

futboldad1 said:


> 3. Combine.....but they only had limited boys DA program


What do you mean limited boys? As in only U13 and U14?

Thanks!


----------



## futboldad1

mlx said:


> What do you mean limited boys? As in only U13 and U14?
> 
> Thanks!


yes they never had full da program there


----------



## Dargle

mlx said:


> Questions, Boys ECNL:
> 
> 1.- Does anyone know if Eagles FC will be admitted?
> 
> 2.- I'm still unclear, ECNL included FC Golden State in their announcement of "new clubs" but FCGS already had teams in ECNL. What does this mean? Will they have two teams per age group? If not, why did they announce it?
> 
> 3.- What happens with LA Surf? is the current ECNL team screwed (playing Gold) and the DA team will play ECNL? will one they combine them and then disband the unlucky kids who don't make the cut?
> 
> 4.- Have you seen the ECNL map for next season? You will notice LA Premier and not LA Surf. Is that just a residual mistake or can we start with our conspiracy theories now?


Interesting that neither OC Surf nor West Coast FC are listed.  OC Surf had a Boys ECNL team last year.

It's also worth noting that a former DA club that had an ECNL team last year theoretically could still have a team in both the MLS league and in ECNL.  FC Golden State may have negotiated to have both its former DA teams and its ECNL teams play in ECNL, but it's possible that the others in a similar situation (LA Surf, Legends, and OC Surf, if it stays in ECNL at all) could keep the teams in different leagues without placing them in CSL or SCDSL.


----------



## SoCal23

Just wondering the thoughts of the parents/boys for (Pats, Strikers, Real SoCal, Goldenstate) are you happy with the move to ECNL? Would you have preferred the MLS League?


----------



## gottouch

Dargle said:


> Interesting that neither OC Surf nor West Coast FC are listed.  OC Surf had a Boys ECNL team last year.
> 
> It's also worth noting that a former DA club that had an ECNL team last year theoretically could still have a team in both the MLS league and in ECNL.  FC Golden State may have negotiated to have both its former DA teams and its ECNL teams play in ECNL, but it's possible that the others in a similar situation (LA Surf, Legends, and OC Surf, if it stays in ECNL at all) could keep the teams in different leagues without placing them in CSL or SCDSL.


Why would LA Surf, Legends and OC Surf that have teams in ECNL not stay? And what do you think those different leagues would be?


----------



## gottouch

Dargle said:


> Interesting that neither OC Surf nor West Coast FC are listed.  OC Surf had a Boys ECNL team last year.
> 
> It's also worth noting that a former DA club that had an ECNL team last year theoretically could still have a team in both the MLS league and in ECNL.  FC Golden State may have negotiated to have both its former DA teams and its ECNL teams play in ECNL, but it's possible that the others in a similar situation (LA Surf, Legends, and OC Surf, if it stays in ECNL at all) could keep the teams in different leagues without placing them in CSL or SCDSL.


Good call on West Coast. I think they cropped the image incorrectly. My guess is WC has inadvertently (not literally) cut off. LOL!


----------



## Dargle

gottouch said:


> Good call on West Coast. I think they cropped the image incorrectly. My guess is WC has inadvertently (not literally) cut off. LOL!


I checked the original on the Boys ECNL website before I wrote that earlier reply and I swear West Coast wasn't on there.  I just checked now and they have been added.  Maybe someone was reading this!



			https://149365553.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/2020-21-Boys-ECNL-Club-Map-20-April-20.001.jpeg
		


As for LA Surf, Legends, and West Coast, I was suggesting they could keep their ECNL teams in ECNL, but put their former DA teams in the new MLS League.  I have no information that this is being considered, but in one of the earlier threads about the new league someone suggested some clubs were considering having teams in both leagues (although they didn't identify the clubs).


----------



## NumberTen

San Diego Soccer Club boys are in the ECNL Southwest now, interesting.









						San Diego SC Joins ECNL Southwest Conference for 2020-2021
					

RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The ECNL Boys is excited to announce that San Diego Soccer Club has joined the recently-expanded Southwest Conference for the 2020-2021 season. The addition of SDSC marks the seventh club to join the Conference since mid-April, joining Pateadores, Strikers FC...




					www.boysecnl.com


----------

